# Kingdom Lost - Episode 2 "Department 7"



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2004)

_Malibu, California
0015 Local Time, March 10, 2004_

Harvey drives down the PCH about three miles before pulling off onto a dark side street.  The street meanders through the hills, up towards a church overlooking the beach.  It’s an Old Catholic church with a large stained glass window of the Mother Mary with her arms spread towards the parishioners. 

A high wall surrounds the actual church, and the gate I surprisingly sophisticated despite the old rustic appearance.  Inside the gate tall willow trees flank the road shivering in the ocean breeze.  Harvey pulls up in front of the church, and parks the vehicle out front.  He motion for the rest of you to follow and then walk towards the church.

Inside you find a woman sitting alone in the pews in a similar trench coat to Harvey, she glances up over her shoulder towards the group and stands, her hands in her pockets.  She has short-cropped brown hair, and hazel eyes, and a smile that is not all that comforting.  She wears a gray business suit, and a shoulder holster for a pistol under the trench coat.

The woman speaks to Harvey, “I think you could have made yourself more available and we would have been able to avoid the mess.”

Harvey shrugs, “Hey I could not help it, I had a few leads I had to check, and I had to stay focused.  Besides once I ran into Dan, I knew she would be good hands, even if he is wired.”

Selene finally speaks still holding her shoulder, “What are you talking about?”

“Oh I am sorry,” Harvey smirks, “you already know me, just call me Harvey, and this is my partner Detective Jane Austin.  We both work for Department 7.”

Detective Austin nods, “Evening, you all just had a run in with a splinter group of Department 7, Project Omega.  They won’t try and kill you anymore, you are under our jurisdiction now.”

“Splinter group is a misnomer, we work for the same boss,” Harvey muses.

“That remains to b seen Harvey, you don’t have proof of that,” the woman replies.

“Well that is besides the point,” he produces two needles, “first we need to take care of your injuries.  You,” he points to James, “now this will sting only a little,” he smiles holding the slender needle in hand.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 27, 2004)

"Right," Dexter says skeptically.  He steps forward between James and Harvey.  "I think a little explanation is in order first, don't you?"  He holds a bony fist up in front of his face and continues, "I have several questions."

"First," he says crisply, his index finger shooting up, "What's a Department 7 and what is it a department of?"

"Second," another finger, "If this Project Omega works for the same people as you, and they like to shoot us, why would we let you poke needles into our buddy James?"

"Third."
The ring finger.
"Well, I don't have a third, but the first two ought to keep you busy for a bit," he finishes lamely.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2004)

Sakura rolls her eyes at Dexter's posturing, "Project Omega, whoever that may be, did not intend to be shooting at us, I would bet that they know nothing about us, they didn't expect us, they were there for Selene, we just happened to get in their way and prevent their plans." Sakura tells Dex.

"Look, I know a lot of people on the Force and in the DA's office, they wont hurt us when the cops know we were in their custody last, so don't be a baby.  We are in their custody, so its not like we can just leave whether we want to or not." she points out.

"Just give me the damn needle and I'll stick you if you don't want to trust them James," she says holding out her hand palm upward, a moment later, the needle shoots onto her palm where it rocks shakily from side to side.  Sakura begins shaking violently, shocked that it had actually come to her hand.  "First that vision of Selene getting shot, and now this, what the heck is going on?" she asks the open air, not really expecting an answer.  she hands Harvey the needle again rather shakily.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 28, 2004)

James gave Dexter a thumbs up when he gave the suppressor to him back in the car. He secreted it away back into his backpack.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Well that is besides the point,” he produces two needles, “first we need to take care of your injuries. You,” he points to James, “now this will sting only a little,” he smiles holding the slender needle in hand.




Its at that point in time that he remembered his aching ribs and rolled up his sleeve.

_Eep, never liked needles. But meh, it's probably morphine anyway, and I wouldn't argue with some of that right now._




			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "Second," another finger, "If this Project Omega works for the same people as you, and they like to shoot us, why would we let you poke needles into our buddy James?"




Once Dexter's done James places a hand on his shoulder.

"She'll be right," he says, highlighting the fact he's Australian, and starts towards Harvey.




			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Just give me the damn needle and I'll stick you if you don't want to trust them James," she says holding out her hand palm upward, a moment later, the needle shoots onto her palm where it rocks shakily from side to side. Sakura begins shaking violently, shocked that it had actually come to her hand. "First that vision of Selene getting shot, and now this, what the heck is going on?" she asks the open air, not really expecting an answer.




James stops in his tracks, casting an appraising eye to Sakura.

"Heh, foresight _and_ telekenesis now. You're a talented girl, Sakura," he says, and moves to receive the injection, "I take it that this kinda stuff's right up your alley, Harvey?"

_... I remember when national security was my alley. Good days._


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 28, 2004)

"Whoa, whoa, whoa!"

Dan tries to simultaneously grab James and yank him backwards from these total strangers and their needles full of who-knows-what, offer a steadying hand to suddenly-doing-incredibly-freaky-stuff Sakura (_Why does that make her less intimidating? Never mind._), stand intimidatingly beside Dexter and glare at Detective Harvey, and remain protectively in front of Selene.

"Why were those goons after Selene? What's in those needles? Who the hell are you?"

He turns to Sakura.

"I don't know what you just did, but don't do it again, okay?"

_OOC: Let us say an attempt to grab James (an attack roll, I guess, if he's going to get ornery about it) and the rest is just, you know, stuff. _


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2004)

Harvey nods, “Alright, I understand you are a little reluctant to believe what we have to say all things considered. Jane give them the rundown on who we are.”

Jane nods, “As we said before we are Department 7, we work for private and governmental interests around the world. Project Omega on the other hand is a splinter group, which branched off from our organization about four years ago. You may wonder what our business is. Our business is to catalogue and monitor _supernatural_ activity around the world.”

“Like your scion friend,” Harvey gestures to Sakura, “or Selene Brown. We monitor and try to protect innocent sentient beings with ties to any supernatural matter. Now you all may not believe me, but we have your best interest at heart in fact, I was hoping to recruit some of you into our team, we are sort of stretched thin, and could use some local support.”

Jane shakes her head, “He is getting ahead of himself, though. The reason why Selene was attacked because she is a scion, a being with natural control over internal mental energies, often called psychic energy. It’s a natural occurring phenomenon in sentient beings, one that we believe is not inherently a sign of the devil or otherworldly possession. However, our colleagues in Project Omega think otherwise, and tend to deal with these types of occurrence violently. Nevertheless, you should not have any trouble with them, once you come under our jurisdiction. They don’t mess with us, and we try not to mess with them, besides we have serious backing by the Inquisition and the Church.”

“This isn’t the Christian Church, the Church refers to our parent organization who work in tandem with the Inquisition. It’s a little more complicated then that, but that is all you really need to know at this time. As far as my needle fetish is concerned, the liquid inside is highly concentrated positive energy, it can heal your wounds right up. I promise you, it won’t hurt you, in fact this will heal you faster then any mundane doctor could,” Harvey finishes.

Selene finally speaks, “So Sakura and I are scions? Why does that make us dangerous, why do we need to be protected?”

Harvey grins, “Because people tend to destroy what they don’t understand.”

That does not give Selene comfort.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 28, 2004)

Dexter looks around at his friends and Selene.  "Ok," he says to Jane, "I'm willing to entertain some ideas I wouldn't have a week ago.  I'd like some more details.

"As far as your happy-shots...I guess that's up to them," he says indicating James and Selene.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 28, 2004)

James is a bit startled by getting yanked back, but doesn't resist.



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "As far as your happy-shots...I guess that's up to them," he says indicating James and Selene.




"And it wasn't up to us before?" he says with a small chuckle, "If I do spontaneously combust or somethin' though, don't say 'I told you so'."

Once again James moves over to Harvey to receive an injection.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter looks around at his friends and Selene.  "Ok," he says to Jane, "I'm willing to entertain some ideas I wouldn't have a week ago.  I'd like some more details.
> 
> "As far as your happy-shots...I guess that's up to them," he says indicating James and Selene.



 Jane nods, "I unerstand there will be plenty of questions.  I assure you we will try an answer your questions as best as we can.  You must understand we try not to involved wired individuals in these affairs but it could be helped.  You were already involved from the get-go, and looks like you are on the same side we are.  By that virtue or the moment we can work together."

Selen glances to Dan, "I don't know this all seems pretty surreal..."

Harvey shrugs, "Its good for what ailes you..."

Jane just rolls her eyes.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James is a bit startled by getting yanked back, but doesn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Harvey nods to James and inserts the needle into James' bare upper arm.  There is a slight tingling, and then a rush of energy through his arm to his limbs, and his injuries.  He can actually feel his body mending itself, and even watches as several bruises just dissapear...

_The needle heals James for 10 hit points._

"Now that is prime positive energy for you," Harvey smiles, "How do you feel?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 28, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Now that is prime positive energy for you," Harvey smiles, "How do you feel?"




James taps his chest.

"I feel fine. Great, in fact. Very trippy feeling it is, having your injuries just mend themselves like that," he says, casually poking the spot where the bullet hit earlier, and looking surprised.

_This is totally surreal. Maybe I should have tried to get a job with a department like this back home._


----------



## JimAde (Apr 28, 2004)

Dexter leans over and closely examines the spot where James was injured.  He straightens up and says softly, "Well pull my tail and call me a monkee.  I'm a believer."


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 28, 2004)

Dan's suspicions have not abated, and weirdo super-healing drugs are doing nothing to ease his fears. 

He's seen _The X-Files_.

"What do you want from us?"


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2004)

"How...why...How did Selene and I end up being Scions, or whatever? It doesn't seem like its an every day occurance or everyone would know and there wouldn't have been a guy trying to hurt her." Sakura says, sounding ruffled by the fact that she is now a psychic, or some kind of Demon Spawn, with people hunting her.

"You said ties to the super-natural, what exactly is the supernatural, I mean beside Selene and I, are you trying to say werewolves and vampires and stuff are real?  You said you wanted our help after all, so what exactly do you want us for?  To be like freak police?" she asks, half in jest, but if there is the possibility of getting on the force, even in a weirdo department like this, its pretty clear she was interested.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2004)

“Now that is the spirit,” Harvey smirks to Dexter, “but seriously this isn’t really about believing so much as it I accepting that there are mysteries in the world that science cannot explain.  Well not the mundane type of purely wired science that the world has grown to accept.  Not that it I wrong, just incomplete.”

Jane nods, “Mr. Kovalson I understand your sentiment, I am the consummate realist, and I rarely lose my senses to flights of fantasy.  But you will see that there are far more layers to this world then your eyes will allow you to see.”

“Indeed,” a voice hisses softly, s a man forms into view out of thin air behind Sakura.  He I stall and statuesque with long dark hair, and red nearly crimson skin.  Black etches or lines criss-cross his skin, and he bows with a genteel grace, revealing a swishing serpentine tail.  He wears dark pants with black boots and a gray dress shirt under a long black trench coat.

Harvey gestures to the stranger, “Gabriel so glad you could join us.”

Gabriel hisses softly, in a strange accent, “The pleasure is mine, my friend,” he places his hand over his heart in a slight nod, “Greetings” he directs his words to the detectives, “I am Gabriel, I am also a member of Department 7.  I specialize in arcane affairs, and my skills in the art is of modest merit.”

“He is hat you would think of as a wizard, like Gandalf or Merlin,” Jane presents tersely.

Gabriel focuses on Sakura; “Perhaps I would b best qualified to answer your questions on the origins of your powers.  Scions are believed to be the fallen children of angels; angels who broke God’s will and mated with humanity in the beginning times.  Thus creating the half-mortal children, the Nephilim, it is the blood of the Nephilim that gives you power, scion.  Both of you.”

“In later adaptations of the story, Nephilim became synonymous with demons an devils, and they were said to be the spawn of the fallen, and the host of the pit for breaking God’s will.  But this may just be perversion of the old story, which lead to some great and ancient conflict that scattered the spawn of the Nephilim across the globe.  The truth of the matter is that in time the Nephilim became outcast amongst humanity, and even hunted.  Now we of Department 7 seek to understand them, and not destroy them.  We seek to understand them like any other supernatural entity,” Harvey expounds.

Gabriel nods, “There is much for you to understand, but I can see from the looks on your faces that this may be a little much to swallow all at once.  Harvey perhaps it is best we do what we can for their injuries and send them on their way, to contemplate what they have learned.  If thy wish to return and learn more then we will be waiting.”

Harvey nods, applying the shot to Selene.  Her injuries disappear into a small scar.  The young singer steps back towards Dan, “I am totally freaked out right now, this is way out there, and I am definitely going to need time to process all of this.  I don’t know hat you expected o me, but I just want to go home…”

Jane nods, “Alright, well is that the consensus?”


----------



## JimAde (Apr 29, 2004)

Dexter's legs give out and he collapses into a pew.  He stares into the distance for a moment and then his gaze is drawn to Sakura.  

"There were giants in the earth in those days," he says quietly.  "And also after that, when the sons of God came in unto the daughters of men, and they bare children to them, the same became mighty men which were of old, men of renown."  He looks at the others.  "Genesis 6:4.  The Nephilim were supposedly one of the reasons God destroyed the world in flood."

Looking at Gabriel he says, "Yeah.  I guess I could use a little time to collect my thoughts as well."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 29, 2004)

James goes slack-jawed at Gabriel's entrance.

_Now's the time where I'd save my game and try to kill the NPC's to see how powerful they were. Somehow I don't think this is a Playstation game though..._




			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jane nods, “Alright, well is that the consensus?”




"I wouldn't complain with some time to process things, but consider me hired or whatever," James says, not giving up a chance to explore unfamiliar territory.




			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "There were giants in the earth in those days," he says quietly. "And also after that, when the sons of God came in unto the daughters of men, and they bare children to them, the same became mighty men which were of old, men of renown." He looks at the others. "Genesis 6:4. The Nephilim were supposedly one of the reasons God destroyed the world in flood."




"Heavy," James mutters.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2004)

Sakura whirls about on the balls of her feet, ready to kick out towards the sound of the voice behind her, and the sight of the man, certainly makes her want to do exactly that.  When Harvey greets the man, she drops back from her striking position, in to a wary ready position.  The wannabe cop looks from Gabriel to Harvey, and then turns back to Harvey.

"I want to know everything, like if those guys are gonna go after my twin brother too." she tells the 3 Dept 7 Agents, "You can count me in for whatever, if your telling the truth about protecting people, if you really want more detectives for your Department, I'm in." she says, looking between the 3, she smiles when James agrees with her.

"We do also have to give Mrs. Martin the info on David as well.  I'd be appreciative if you'd tell her what you told Dan.  Then Sandra and her baby can get on with their lives."


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 29, 2004)

"We're leaving. Let's go, people. Into the car. Lots of time to talk later. When we're not here."

Dan attempts to usher his friends outside, keeping one arm around Selene and one eye on that guy in the prosthetic suit. The really, really good prosthetic suit. Much better than what that guy'd been wearing on the _Stargate: SG 1_ set last year. But definitely a suit. Oh, yes.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 29, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "We do also have to give Mrs. Martin the info on David as well. I'd be appreciative if you'd tell her what you told Dan. Then Sandra and her baby can get on with their lives."



"Whoa, whoa," says Dexter, holding up a hand.  "She just has a philandering husband.  There's no reason to think they have anything to do with all this...stuff."  He says.  Then he looks at Selene and asks, "Is there?"


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2004)

"Dexter, I never said the Martins are involved in any of this.  I was just pointing out that we need to inform Sandra of the proof that David was cheating, nothing more.  My vision telling us to protect Selene was an incidental, we still have a duty to Sandra seeing as she is paying us to find out if David is cheating on her.  That is all that I would like, to give our very nice client and her baby the information they need to get away from someone who is cheating on them." Sakura says calmly to Dexter wondering if all of this had shaken his brain loose.

"Dan, your gonna want to not try and tell me what to do, cause I would hate to have to ignore you.  This is happening to me, not you, I'm some Scion thing, and I want to know about it damnit, leave if you want to, I'm not." she tells him angrily.


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 29, 2004)

Dan looks back and forth between Sakura and the guy in the suit. And Selene.

Sakura's his partner.

He shakes his head.

"I'm not leaving you here. But I think getting home is the right idea."

One arm stays around Selene. He turns to her.

"If you need to go, I'll call you a cab. Sorry but I have to stay here."


----------



## JimAde (Apr 29, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Dexter, I never said the Martins are involved in any of this. I was just pointing out that we need to inform Sandra of the proof that David was cheating, nothing more. My vision telling us to protect Selene was an incidental, we still have a duty to Sandra seeing as she is paying us to find out if David is cheating on her. That is all that I would like, to give our very nice client and her baby the information they need to get away from someone who is cheating on them." Sakura says calmly to Dexter wondering if all of this had shaken his brain loose.



"Umm.  Okay.  You lost me for a minute.  I'll write up a report for her as soon as I get a chance.  No big deal.  So are we staying then?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2004)

Gabriel listens to the detectives' bicker and frowns; “I think it would be best you handle your affairs with the mundane world before we continue.  If this Sandra is in need of your help, then please assist her.  Selene I don’t know what you are thinking, but I would like to reassure you, all of you, that we in no way will force you to do anything.  Tonight is not a night for decisions, and it may have been a mistake on Harvey’s part to bring you here, but I personally think it is for the best.”

Harvey shrugs, “I just go with my gut.”

Jane sighs, “That is the problem.”

Selene nods to Gabriel and then turns to Dan, “This involves me too, I am very scared, but I feel safer with you guys then alone.  I will stay, especially if you are trying to help David’s wife, I made a big mistake and if you need anything from me, you have it.”

Gabriel smiles, revealing a row of pearly white, needle like teeth, “Excellent.  As much as I wish to continue this conversation we need to go, the gate should open for you, we will contact you in 72 hours, thank you for your help.  I know many of you still have questions, but we can’t linger.”

Harvey nods and walks to the entrance, gesturing for the detectives to follow, “Well it looks like we can continue this party another night guys.”

“Oh,” Gabriel speaks to Sakura, “I do not know if your brother, your twin could be a scion, it is highly possible but we can’t verify without actually meeting him.  I know you want to stay and learn, but we have told you more then enough for a single eve.  I hope to see you in 72 hours though, all of you, if possible.”

Jane nods, and then glances to Harvey who waits at the entrance, holding the door open to the parking lot.


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 29, 2004)

Anyone suggesting they leave gets a big nod of approval from Dan. He stares at Gabriel's mouth for a few seconds, then with no change of expression turns for the door.

"The Kovalson Express is leaving now. Right now. All aboard. Sakura, are you going to be okay on your bike? Maybe I should take the bike and you can ride in the car. If somebody can drive the Nova."

The thought of letting someone else drive his baby pains him, but Dan's very worried about everyone except the guy with the red skin and the needle teeth.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2004)

Sakura sighs dejectedly, she had really wanted to stay and learn more about what she was...what her powers might mean, what she might be capable of.  The Detective wanted to learn as much as possible about all of it, and now Dan, who she wasn't sure about her feelings for, was trying to stop her from learning about herself.  She allows herself to be sheperded out, but she stops at the door.

"Do you promise to contact me?  I really do want to learn all about this, from all of you." she tells the Detectives, before going out to her bike. "Look, lets just all head back to the office, and we can talk all of this out and tell Sandra whats going on with David.  The sooner we get the case solved the sooner we can get on to whats going on with me and Selene." she tells the other Detectives and the singer.


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 30, 2004)

As Dan puts the Nova in gear and lays a patch on his way out of the parking lot, he mutters, "The sooner we get away from GUYS WITH POINTY TEETH the sooner I can have those fifteen beers I need."


----------



## JimAde (Apr 30, 2004)

Dexter looks back at the church through the dusty rear window of the Nova.  He turns to the others in the car and says, "Well, this has been an interesting day, huh?  I have a weird urge to write something down about it:  'Dear Diary, today I got into a gunfight and met a demon.  Also bought socks.'"  He laughs too loud and sharply and looks back out the window.  More quietly he says, "I wonder if these guys have any idea what Myron's up to."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> As Dan puts the Nova in gear and lays a patch on his way out of the parking lot, he mutters, "The sooner we get away from GUYS WITH POINTY TEETH the sooner I can have those fifteen beers I need."



 Selene listens to Dan sitting behind him in the backseat she places hr hands over his shoulders and lightly holds him, “That guys was creeping me out too, was that a costume, and what did they mean that he was a wizard, like a magician like David Copperfield?  I really didn’t get any of that, and then that stuff about the Nephilim… about being a scion, it scares me.  I am just glad you all were there to save me tonight; I really owe you all my lives… thank you.  I don’t even think that I deserve it.”

_Meanwhile_ as Sakura leaves, she sees Gabriel visibly nod to her request, the door closes shut as she gets on hr bike to follow Dan back to the office.  But the world seems all the world normal, as vehicles pass by on the PCH an the wispy clouds frame the crescent moon, as a light breeze filters of the city of Malibu.  Bars are open, and people go about their business trying to enjoy another night, it all seems so vaguely ordinary.

The detectives arrive at the Office, and see no vehicles in the parking lot.  The city sees to blur as the detectives walk to the doors, and it just seems like the world they know is slowly fading away.  Or maybe it's because they can’t help but glance in the shadows, and wonder just what lurks beyond their grasp of understanding.

Inside it is cool, and the office is just as they left it, except the trash been taken out, and Alicia left a plate of cookies in plastic wrap on her desk with a note; ‘try the cookies guys, I made them myself!’


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I don’t even think that I deserve it.”




James smiles kindly at Selene.

"Don't talk like that," he says, "Dan would be mighty unimpressed if we hadn't stepped in. I know he thinks you're worth it."

_But why do you think you don't deserve it?... I have questions for you, Selene._




			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Inside it is cool, and the office is just as they left it, except the trash been taken out, and Alicia left a plate of cookies in plastic wrap on her desk with a note; ‘try the cookies guys, I made them myself!’




"Ah! Cookies! Nothing tops off a night of violence and strange discoveries like home-made cookies," James hastily removes the plastic wrap and offers them around.

During this time he pays attention to Selene, gauging her body language, and trying to get an idea of how she feels right now (ooc: empathy, in case I make a check at some point which it would help). He puts the plate down after everyone has had an opportunity to have one, then reaches into his pocket to take out the photocopy of the strange writing.

"Selene. One thing still bugs me about what's happened. You remember the piece of paper you wrote your phone number on for David? The writing on the back. Now, I'm sorry if this is about to feel like an interrogation, but these questions need answers for me to feel comfortable.

"Where did you learn this language, or rather, who's teaching you? And who's Mammon? Why serve him? Finally, if it isn't your writing, then whose is it?" James sounds deadly serious all of a sudden, "Is this why you think you didn't deserve to be saved?"

He makes an effort not to be scary, but it's easy to see he's suspicious of her. Everyone is getting an example of how he used to work in his previous occupation. He's watching her body language carefully, and listens to how she speaks. This time though not to understand her, but to compare it with the body language she displayed before, and to gauge how truthful she is with it.

[ooc: adding an action dice to sense motive checks, if any.]


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James smiles kindly at Selene.
> 
> "Don't talk like that," he says, "Dan would be mighty unimpressed if we hadn't stepped in. I know he thinks you're worth it."




Selene smiles at James, "Thanks you are a sweetheart and the aussie accent is cute," she winks.



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> During this time he pays attention to Selene, gauging her body language, and trying to get an idea of how she feels right now (ooc: empathy, in case I make a check at some point which it would help). He puts the plate down after everyone has had an opportunity to have one, then reaches into his pocket to take out the photocopy of the strange writing.
> 
> "Selene. One thing still bugs me about what's happened. You remember the piece of paper you wrote your phone number on for David? The writing on the back. Now, I'm sorry if this is about to feel like an interrogation, but these questions need answers for me to feel comfortable.
> 
> "Where did you learn this language, or rather, who's teaching you? And who's Mammon? Why serve him? Finally, if it isn't your writing, then whose is it?" James sounds deadly serious all of a sudden, "Is this why you think you didn't deserve to be saved?"




Selene furrows her brow at the mention of the script on the paper and looks at it curiously, “Oh I got this sheet from my roommate I was using her notes to study for our Psychology class, I missed class,” she smirks, “and I was just trying to get caught up.  There are all kinds of writing like that in her book; I don’t have it on me though.”

“I really don’t know who Mammon is, or is it an it?” she shrugs, “What is the big deal, is the scribble an actual written language?  Wow, I guess I need to ask Krista about it next time I see her.”

_James gets a total roll of 29 for the sense Motive check.  He rolls a 23, and the action dice bumps it up to 29, total.  He can tell from her posture and reactions she is earnest and genuine she is really at a loss at what the writing is or who Mammon is.  James has 14 Action Points left._

Selene gets a little defensive when James presumes that he knows why she feels the way she does.  She looks away from him, “I felt like that because I slept with another woman’s husband,” she looks hurt, “I was stupid, okay?  Or do you want to me to go into details about that too?” she replies tersely.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 30, 2004)

Dexter says thickly around a mouthful of cookie, "I'd rather hear more about Krista, actually."  He sits at his desk and starts taking notes on his computer.  He swallows heavily and continues in a clearer voice, "Let's start with the basics, ok?  What's her full name, age, where's she from and what does she look like?"  He looks expectantly at Selene.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter says thickly around a mouthful of cookie, "I'd rather hear more about Krista, actually."  He sits at his desk and starts taking notes on his computer.  He swallows heavily and continues in a clearer voice, "Let's start with the basics, ok?  What's her full name, age, where's she from and what does she look like?"  He looks expectantly at Selene.



 “Well I have a picture of Krista and me on a camping trip we took last semester,” she pulls out a picture and lays it on Dexter’s desk.  Selene is wearing a bikini top with shorts and the other girl, Krista, wears a green t-shirt with a bikini bottom.  Krista has sandy blonde hair with red highlights and green eyes.  She is cute as a button but has a very womanly figure with curves and a bright smile.

“She is nice, she puts up with me at least,” Selene jokes, “oh her full name is Krista Sampson, and she is from northern California, San Francisco I think, I know her parent are up there and she visits them a few times during the semester.  I don’t hang out with her as much as we used to, he has been really busy with her new boyfriend, and the band keeps me plenty busy, let alone work, and school.  I am so quitting Best Buy too, I don’t even want to deal with David at all.”

“Come to think of it she was pretty upset when she found I had ripped that page out, it looked like gibberish to me, so I thought it was just scribbles and doodles, I mean she isn’t taken foreign language courses.  She was really pissed, we didn’t talk for like a week,” she shrugs.

“So if it is a written language what language is it written in, and what does it say?” Selene finishes.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2004)

Sakura is sitting on her desk indian-style, eating a cookie and listening to the others with one ear, and dialing Sandra's number with the other.  She figures it should be her to break the news since she is the one who has had the most contact with her, and she dealt better with clients then the others.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Well I have a picture of Krista and me on a camping trip we took last semester,” she pulls out a picture and lays it on Dexter’s desk. Selene is wearing a bikini top with shorts and the other girl, Krista, wears a green t-shirt with a bikini bottom. Krista has sandy blonde hair with red highlights and green eyes. She is cute as a button but has a very womanly figure with curves and a bright smile.



Dexter gives the picture a cursory look and sets it aside.  His fingers dance over the keyboard taking down Selene's words.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “So if it is a written language what language is it written in, and what does it say?” Selene finishes.



"Well..." Dexter shrugs and looks at the others questioningly.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Selene smiles at James, "Thanks you are a sweetheart and the aussie accent is cute," she winks.




_Heh, nice girl, she's quite attractive indeed... can't go there though, Dan's got his sights set on her._




			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I felt like that because I slept with another woman’s husband,” she looks hurt, “I was stupid, okay? Or do you want to me to go into details about that too?” she replies tersely.




James' face softens upon hearing the answers. He smiles again, but the smile never reaches his eyes, which have a slightly saddened look to them.

"Sorry about that. I failed to see the simple answer, happens pretty often. And thanks for putting up with the questions," he says apologetically, "Well now we have something of interest to bring with us to that meeting in seventyish hours time."




			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Selene is wearing a bikini top with shorts and the other girl, Krista, wears a green t-shirt with a bikini bottom. Krista has sandy blonde hair with red highlights and green eyes. She is cute as a button but has a very womanly figure with curves and a bright smile.




_Wowzer, birds of a feather..._




			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “So if it is a written language what language is it written in, and what does it say?” Selene finishes.






			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "Well..." Dexter shrugs and looks at the others questioningly.




"Your friend is into some pretty strange stuff. Well, not quite as strange once tonight's events are brought into consideration... but, it's pretty suspicious nonetheless. Possibly even tied in with those ritualistic murders at Pepperdine," he looks at the piece of paper, "We don't have a name for the language, but we're told it translates roughly as: 'Mammon, my master, feed upon my sacrifice and grant me strength'. The way it was written seemed as though the person was learning the language, or being taught. There's a side to your friend you may not know."

James shrugs, and looks out the broad front window.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 30, 2004)

"Actually," says Dexter, "That reminds me.  I should thank Doctor Wilson for helping us with that."  He quickly dashes off an e-mail to her doing just that.

"So, Selene, do you know the name of Krista's new boyfriend," he asks getting back to taking notes.  

[OOC: Ah, that Dexter.  He's all personality, isn't he?]


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sakura is sitting on her desk indian-style, eating a cookie and listening to the others with one ear, and dialing Sandra's number with the other.  She figures it should be her to break the news since she is the one who has had the most contact with her, and she dealt better with clients then the others.




Sakura dials up Sandra, it rings three times before she answers, “Oh hi, sorry I took so long, I took the call out on our balcony.  David was sleeping I didn’t want to wake him, he was working _late_ again..” she says bitterly.

“So what did you want to talk about,” she says softly.

_Meanwhile…_

“Whoa…” Selene listens, “that is way out there, who the hell is Mammon, and why does this remind me of a bad horror movie?  I think you are right James, there is a side of Krista I don’t know.”

She turns to Dexter, “Oh her boyfriend’s name is uh, Jacob… Jacob Smith, he is a senior, a business major, a nice guy, if a little quiet at times.  He is pretty cool, a member of a fraternity and stuff, real nice guy.  His parents have some money too, Krista really lucked out.”


----------



## JimAde (Apr 30, 2004)

Dexter cracks his knuckles and stretches.  Then he picks up the phone and says, "Looks like I'm going to be here all night.  Whoever's staying, what do you want on your pizza?"  After placing the order he asks the others, "So what do you guys think I should look into first?  Underground cults to Mammon?  Krista and Jacob's backgrounds?  Or should I see what I can find out about our 'Department 7' friends?"


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2004)

"Sandra, I know its kind of late, I just wanted to give you a heads up as soon as I got the info, I figured it would let you figure out what to do." Sakura tells the woman.  "Tonight we went to the club that Selene's band was playing at, and it was a pretty eventful night.  I'll spare you the details, but, David was there, trying to kiss her.  She ended up with us after her set, and she told us that they had had an affair.  That's your proof, I don't know what you want to do with it, I can't even begin to think of how hard its gonna be for you and Sean.  I'll get her to make a statement on camera and then you'll have physical proof to take to court."

"Just stop by tomorrow, and we can finish all of this up here and let you get on with what you need to do." she says, trying to reasure Sandra that she was in control and also to convey that they had reached the end of what the Detective agency could do for her (Diplomacy Check, take 10, result of 19).


----------



## Tokiwong (May 1, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Sandra, I know its kind of late, I just wanted to give you a heads up as soon as I got the info, I figured it would let you figure out what to do." Sakura tells the woman.  "Tonight we went to the club that Selene's band was playing at, and it was a pretty eventful night.  I'll spare you the details, but, David was there, trying to kiss her.  She ended up with us after her set, and she told us that they had had an affair.  That's your proof, I don't know what you want to do with it, I can't even begin to think of how hard its gonna be for you and Sean.  I'll get her to make a statement on camera and then you'll have physical proof to take to court."
> 
> "Just stop by tomorrow, and we can finish all of this up here and let you get on with what you need to do." she says, trying to reasure Sandra that she was in control and also to convey that they had reached the end of what the Detective agency could do for her (Diplomacy Check, take 10, result of 19).




Sandra pauses for a long while before speaking, "Thank you, at least I have some peace of mind now.  I will be by tomorrow, I can't tell you how much better I feel knowing the truth now..." she says with a sniffle, "I need to go, I will be by tomorrow afternoon."

She hangs up the phone.

_Meanwhile..._

Selene smiles, "Just get everything," she winks to Dexter, "so is this like what detectives do, just research all night and shoot at people?  Oh and of course eat cookies?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 1, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "so is this like what detectives do, just research all night and shoot at people? Oh and of course eat cookies?"




James laughs, having regained a good mood after some thought, and the prospect of a filling meal of pizza. He had taken a moment to remove his vest, and was fussing over the damage caused by the bullet it took.

"Cookies are one the job's highlights you see. That and saving the odd damsel in distress," he tells Selene jovially, "Seriously though, the job can get tedious, and I'd doubt anyone here ever imagined becoming a private detective for a living. I rather liked my old job back home, but sht happens, and here I am in LA."

James frowns again for a moment, but something has made him happy enough to let the frown slide.


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2004)

Sakura's heart goes out to Sandra, she just can't help feeling bad for the woman and her son, that her husband was cheating on her should have been grounds to remove his equipment and make sure he could never cheat with anyone else again.  It wasn't even that she blaimed Selene for it happening, if not her, then David would have cheated with someone else, it just wasn't fair to Sandra or Sean.  Even as sad as she is about the cheating, she still cannot get everything that had happened out of her thoughts.  12 hours ago she hadn't believed in psychics, and now she was one, a telekinetic, and  that wasn't even the half of it, because she could do a party trick, now she and Selene were gonna be hunted by psycho soldiers trying to eradicate the Scions whatever those were.

At least there was a possibility of getting to be a cop, even if it was in some weirdo department, it was still something she would jump at the chance for.  The female invesitgator quickly dials the number to her brother's Cell, expecting him to be at home at this time of night.


----------



## barsoomcore (May 2, 2004)

Pointy Teeth. Instant Healing Goo. Scions. Angels.

Dan spends the first while back at the office just sitting next to Selene, being silently supportive while she answers Dexter's questions. Her flirtatiousness with every other guy in the room starts to sour him a little and he gets up, pacing to the windows and back out.

"I'm pretty sure those Department Seven weirdoes are investigating the Pepperdine murders. I encountered Harvey in the Best Buy and that was the first thing he asked me about. So they must think Selene's involved somehow."

He nods to Dex.

"I think we should investigate this Krista and her boyfriend. Maybe that's the connection to the murders."

A sudden, very ugly thought occurs to him.

"If that IS the connection, then, uh, Selene, you might not be so safe, um, back at your, uh, room."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 2, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Pointy Teeth. Instant Healing Goo. Scions. Angels.
> 
> Dan spends the first while back at the office just sitting next to Selene, being silently supportive while she answers Dexter's questions. Her flirtatiousness with every other guy in the room starts to sour him a little and he gets up, pacing to the windows and back out.
> 
> "I'm pretty sure those Department Seven weirdoes are investigating the Pepperdine murders. I encountered Harvey in the Best Buy and that was the first thing he asked me about. So they must think Selene's involved somehow."




"Great," she replies with a sigh.



			
				barsoomcore said:
			
		

> He nods to Dex.
> 
> "I think we should investigate this Krista and her boyfriend. Maybe that's the connection to the murders."
> 
> ...




Selene nods listening, “Well if I am not safe at home, then I will swing by in the morning, and grab some stuff and stay at your place,” she says with a slight nibble on her lips to Dan, “I am trusting your judgment, you are the experts, not me.”

“Unless you don’t want me to cramp your style,” she pouts slightly to Dan.

_Meanwhile…_

Sakura dials the number it takes four rings before the phone is answered, there is loud music in the background, and men shouting.  She finally hears Koga’s voice, “Hey… Sakura?  I was just thinking about you, oh wait excuse me…”

There is a long pause but the noise level dies down, “Sorry about that, what’s up?”


----------



## Shalimar (May 2, 2004)

Sakura raises an eyebrow at all the noise and commotion and partying she can hear, since when did Law Student's who were interning in the DA's office party so late?  Not that she knew any but her brother, but, oh well.  "Hey this is gonna sound really crazy but, something happened today.  This morning I had a vision in the middle of a parking lot that this girl I know was gonna get killed by a couple of psychos, and me and my partners got into a firefight with the guys from the vision trying to save the girl.  We did and all, the guys were even caught by the cops too." Sakura says before pausing and heading outside for some privacy to speak to her twin.

"Thats not the crazy part.  This Detective Harvey guy from something called Department 7 shows up and gets the cops to let off and he brings us to this church.  He tells us the reason that they were after the girl is that shes a psychic, what he called a Scion, it had something to do with angels from what I could tell.  He told me I was a Scion as well because of my vision, and uh... also because I made some stuff float around."  she shifts the phone to her other hand and ear, "Well he also said since we are twins that you might be one too, so those psychos might come after you too.  Look, you know I don't believe in anything crazy like this, but I really moved that needle just by thinking about it, and all of this is really freaking me out.  I just wanted to talk to you." she says, almost defensively and its easily apparent to her twin that she really believes all of what she said, something thats totally out of character for her earthly nature.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 2, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sakura raises an eyebrow at all the noise and commotion and partying she can hear, since when did Law Student's who were interning in the DA's office party so late?  Not that she knew any but her brother, but, oh well.  "Hey this is gonna sound really crazy but, something happened today.  This morning I had a vision in the middle of a parking lot that this girl I know was gonna get killed by a couple of psychos, and me and my partners got into a firefight with the guys from the vision trying to save the girl.  We did and all, the guys were even caught by the cops too." Sakura says before pausing and heading outside for some privacy to speak to her twin.
> 
> "Thats not the crazy part.  This Detective Harvey guy from something called Department 7 shows up and gets the cops to let off and he brings us to this church.  He tells us the reason that they were after the girl is that shes a psychic, what he called a Scion, it had something to do with angels from what I could tell.  He told me I was a Scion as well because of my vision, and uh... also because I made some stuff float around."  she shifts the phone to her other hand and ear, "Well he also said since we are twins that you might be one too, so those psychos might come after you too.  Look, you know I don't believe in anything crazy like this, but I really moved that needle just by thinking about it, and all of this is really freaking me out.  I just wanted to talk to you." she says, almost defensively and its easily apparent to her twin that she really believes all of what she said, something thats totally out of character for her earthly nature.




Koga listens not saying anything until she finishes, “Wow, so okay let me get this straight, you think you have psychic powers, and that I might have some powers, and that people might come after me?  This isn’t your idea of a joke is it?  Course not…”

“Well I don’t know what you want me to do, but I think you need some vacation time it sounds like, maybe take a weekend and just go somewhere like Big Sur or something, it sounds like you need it.  I mean I am not going to say I don’t believe you, but this all sounds pretty strange Sakura you have to realize this, right?” Koga asks.

“Tell you what, I am not working tomorrow, do you need me to come down there, so we can talk this out?” he finishes.


----------



## Shalimar (May 2, 2004)

"Koga I know how strange all of this stuff sounds, really, I do, and if it was happening to someoneelse I wouldn't believe it either, but you know me, you know I wouldn't just make something like this up.  Look, I have another meeting with those Deptartment 7 guys in 3 days, they said they were able to tell if a person is a Scion, so I want you to come with me." Sakura tells her twin, sounding woried, which is the total upset of  what she normally is, she always seems to have a calmness to her, a sort of balance, and with it gone its easy to tell how upsetting all of this is to her."Yea, if you wouldn't mind, I would like to see you tomorrow, I'll meet you at the Temple."  she tells him, speaking of the Shinto temple that their grandfather had built, and at which they both went to meditate and practice Aikido. "I know you don't entirely believe me about all of this, so I'll show you what I did in person."


----------



## JimAde (May 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Selene nods listening, “Well if I am not safe at home, then I will swing by in the morning, and grab some stuff and stay at your place,” she says with a slight nibble on her lips to Dan, “I am trusting your judgment, you are the experts, not me.”
> 
> “Unless you don’t want me to cramp your style,” she pouts slightly to Dan.



Dexter rolls his eyes at James, out of Selene's line of sight.  Then he says, "Ok, I'll start looking into Krista and her boyfriend."  He hands Selene a notepad.  "Just write down as much as you know of their full names, addresses, phone numbers, that kind of stuff.  I'll get started on it right away and I should have something for you guys when you come in in the morning.  Oh, and if you know the name of the frat he belongs to that would be handy too.  I should be able to get a list of associates that way."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 3, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Koga I know how strange all of this stuff sounds, really, I do, and if it was happening to someoneelse I wouldn't believe it either, but you know me, you know I wouldn't just make something like this up.  Look, I have another meeting with those Deptartment 7 guys in 3 days, they said they were able to tell if a person is a Scion, so I want you to come with me." Sakura tells her twin, sounding woried, which is the total upset of  what she normally is, she always seems to have a calmness to her, a sort of balance, and with it gone its easy to tell how upsetting all of this is to her."Yea, if you wouldn't mind, I would like to see you tomorrow, I'll meet you at the Temple."  she tells him, speaking of the Shinto temple that their grandfather had built, and at which they both went to meditate and practice Aikido. "I know you don't entirely believe me about all of this, so I'll show you what I did in person."




“It’s not that I don’t believe you, just a little hard to accept, but I know you wouldn’t lie to me, not about something that has you this shaken.  I can meet you at the temple you can see my new car I got this week, a Skyline GT imported from Japan, very slick, investments finally paying off,” he chuckles into the phone.

“Whoa,” he says to the part about meeting Department 7, “I doubt I could make it, I got some big projects kicking off this week, and as much as I know you want me there, I need to pay the bills.  As much as I would like to be there, it’s probably not going to happen, but we can talk about this more tomorrow okay?  I have to go, the guys will be wondering where I am at, bye Sakura, see you tomorrow,” he hangs up.

_Meanwhile…_ Selene nods, and starts writing down everything she can remember about Krista and hr boyfriend, Jacob.  She continues to chat incessantly about anything but makes sure to stay close to Dan, feeling more comfortable around him then the others, but makes pleasant conversation nonetheless.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 3, 2004)

*Department 7, Malibu Offices*

“So what did you think,” Harvey says with a knowing smile, sitting on a desk while Jane clicked away at the keys.

“I think you are crazy, but I have to agree getting two scions on board would be nice, if for nothing else, we can learn more about them through direct observation,” Jane replies.

“I think that in three days we will see them again, and they will have made their decision,” Gabriel speaks softly.  He folds his arms across his chest and sighs, “I do believe that my presence was a bit unnerving but if they are to work here in this office then they must learn to deal with other sentient beings like myself, that are not human.”

“Sure, I am already used to it,” Harvey smirks.

“You are the exception to the rule, you were never normal to begin with,” Jane quips.

“I don’t like being normal,” Harvey says as he stands up, “I think I am going to hit the school again and try to take a second look at that crime scene if I can.”

“Why we know that a cult to Mammon is operating in the area, just not sure where, or by whom yet?” Gabriel counters.

“Yeah, but I am just trying to catch something to break this case wide open, it isn’t every day you find Infernal script at a crime scene, especially in Malibu,” Harvey smiles.

“Indeed,” Gabriel replies thinking.

*The Deck, Crime Scene*

“Detective Rose, forensics is giving a thorough sweep, hey where did the witnesses go?” the uniformed officer asks as Detective Rose watched the officers work.  He glances over his shoulder giving the officer a curt nod before replying.

“They were turned over to another department, I would not worry about them,” Detective Rose turns fully to the officer, “keep me informed.”

Detective Rose lifts his cell phone to his ear, as he walked towards the rear of the building for some privacy.  He hits a number simply labeled, “Spider” and waits for the other side to pick up.  A female voice answers in lyrical yet sinister language, “Thain, how interesting that you would call at such an hour?”

The detective replies, “Mistress, I had a run in with Department 7, this evening.  I believe they may have become active in this area, if they are here then both Project Omega and the Inquisition must not be far behind.  If anything this may be a prime opportunity to learn more about Department 7 and their operations.”

“Thain you presume to think you can handle this situation?” the female voice hisses.

“The Spider Queen gives me favor, mistress, if anything we can eliminate both the Golden Serpents and the growing Goblinoid menace and secure our position, for our House.  Mistress allow me the honor to handle this, I shall not fail you,” Detective Rose replies in the same strange tongue.

“The Spider Queen does not brook failure Thain, but you have proven your skills, I shall allow you this honor.  This conversation has ended,” the voice hisses once more before the phone line goes dead.

Detective Rose placed the phone in his jacket, and smiles, as he walks back to the police officers.  He speaks to one of them, “I need you to get me contact information for Miss Sakura Chance; I want to follow up with her on tonight’s incident.”

“I thought another department was going to handle that?” the officer replies.

“I didn’t ask for questions, just get it on my desk by the morning,” Detective Rose says as he walks to his car…


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 3, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter rolls his eyes at James, out of Selene's line of sight.




James smiles and shrugs.

"Well I'm going home for a little while to get changed into some fresh clothes, should be back before the pizza arrives, hopefully. Anyone want me to grab anything while I'm out?" he asks.

After everyone's had their say about it he'll trot home for a little while, get changed, and pick up whatever from a store which is still open on the way back.


----------



## JimAde (May 3, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James smiles and shrugs.
> 
> "Well I'm going home for a little while to get changed into some fresh clothes, should be back before the pizza arrives, hopefully. Anyone want me to grab anything while I'm out?" he asks.



"Get me a case of Mountain Dew, would ya," Dexter asks as he starts tracking down info on Krista.  "The pizza place only has Croak products."

[OOC: Research is now +13.  If necessary, Dex will try to crack security to get more information, either from Pepperdine, the frat web site (if they have one) or whatever.  He will NOT try to crack government/police sites without talking to the others first.  Computer Use +12, +1 equipment bonus for upgraded computer]


----------



## Shalimar (May 3, 2004)

"Sure, see you then.  Bye Koga."  Sakura says before clicking her cell off and slipping it back into its clip on her pants.  She sighs and heads back inside to her desk where she flops down in her chair.

"So what does everyone think about department 7?  Do you guys think we can trust them about all of this stuff?  It seemed like they were telling us straight, I just don't know.  Its all a bit much to take in all at once, but I still want to learn everything about it that I can, I mean, its my life."  she says with a sigh.  "Its both of our lives I guess." she says to Selene.


----------



## barsoomcore (May 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Selene nods listening, “Well if I am not safe at home, then I will swing by in the morning, and grab some stuff and stay at your place,” she says with a slight nibble on her lips to Dan, “I am trusting your judgment, you are the experts, not me.”
> 
> “Unless you don’t want me to cramp your style,” she pouts slightly to Dan.



"Style? Oh, no, but, uh... okay."

Dan's reasonably panic-stricken at the thought of Selene sleeping in his apartment. Basic logic pretty much takes a holiday. But he's grateful as Sakura, as usual, takes charge and keeps the conversation rolling.

"So, uh, Sakura, how'd you do that? With the, um, needle?"


----------



## JimAde (May 3, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "So what does everyone think about department 7? Do you guys think we can trust them about all of this stuff? It seemed like they were telling us straight, I just don't know. Its all a bit much to take in all at once, but I still want to learn everything about it that I can, I mean, its my life." she says with a sigh. "Its both of our lives I guess." she says to Selene.



"All I know is there's been some seriously weird stuff going on," Dexter says without looking up from the screen.  "And these guys are the only ones we've found so far who seem to have a clue about it.  Well, besides the nut cases with the guns and the black van, that is.  If we want more information we'll have to deal with them again.  And unless I was hallucinating, I saw you move something with your mind.  Right?"  He takes a pen from the holder on his desk and holds it in the palm of his hand.  He regards Sakura levelly and says, "Can you do it again, when they're not around?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 3, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "So what does everyone think about department 7?  Do you guys think we can trust them about all of this stuff?  It seemed like they were telling us straight, I just don't know.  Its all a bit much to take in all at once, but I still want to learn everything about it that I can, I mean, its my life."  she says with a sigh.  "Its both of our lives I guess." she says to Selene.




Selene replies, "I agree it does deal with both of our lives... and as much as the red-tail-guy creeped me out, I want to know more."

She just smiles to Dan, giving him a big hug, and then lets the conversation continue.

_Dexter rolls a 29 for his Research check, and for Computer check he gets a 14, since he mentioned he was defeating computer security.  He is successful with his Research check but more information is behind Computer Security._

Dexter is able to pull up quite a bit of info on Krista.  She has a police record, when she was 19 she got caught driving intoxicated in Orange County.  She straightened out after that, went to Pepperdine and has been on the Honor Roll the whole time, and involved in several on campus organizations.  She is also a campus Ministry Leader, and involved in the church on campus.  She works on campus at the administration office, and has been living in her apartment for about fourteen months.

You don’t find much on Jacob other then he I a member of Phi Beta Kappa.  Other then that, he goes to the school at Pepperdine, and you have a class roster but he does not seem too involved outside of his Fraternity attendance.

_It will take Dexter about 4 hours to gather all that info._


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 5, 2004)

James arrives back about half an hour later, with a case of Mountain Dew under one arm and assorted bottles of softdrink under the other. He's cleaned himself up a bit, and changed into something different.

"Pizza here yet?" he asks as he puts the drinks down and looks around eagerly.


----------



## JimAde (May 5, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James arrives back about half an hour later, with a case of Mountain Dew under one arm and assorted bottles of softdrink under the other. He's cleaned himself up a bit, and changed into something different.
> 
> "Pizza here yet?" he asks as he puts the drinks down and looks around eagerly.



"No," Dexter says looking at his watch.  He grins evilly and says, "And if they don't get here in exactly four and one-half minutes, it's free!"


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2004)

"I am pretty sure I can do it again, I mean, I saw what was going to happen with Selene tonight this afternoon and no one was around me." she told Dexter, with a frown.  She begins to concentrate on the pen he was holding in his hand, before she had only made the needle move in an outburst of anger, fine control, to move the pen calmly was much more difficult, and required a lot of concentration.  It was the first time she was consciously trying to move something with her thoughts.

Concentrating on the Pen, it slowly floats out of Dex's hand, and makes lazy circles around him, and then circles around Selene, and it stops in front of Dan's face.  A little extra concentration, and it spells out D + S on Dan's forehead.

"So uh, do you still think its them doing it and not me?"  she asks Dexter.


----------



## JimAde (May 5, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "So uh, do you still think its them doing it and not me?" she asks Dexter.



Grinning, Dexter says, "Just being scientific.  It's my way."  He retrieves the pen and looks at it briefly before sticking back in his pen cup.  "That is about the coolest thing I've ever seen.  And that's going some.  I had tickets when the Packers won the Superbowl."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2004)

Selene watches, “Wicked… very cool, Dan and Selene,” pointing at the letters on Dan’s forehead, “and here all I can do is increase my speed, you can do something useful!” she laughs mischievously…

As if on cue, right as Dexter finishes speaking, there is a knock at the front door of the lobby.  From the security system you see it is a short powerful looking man with a braided beard and a hat with the pizza company on it.  Under the hat is a classic mullet for his dark hair, and his broad shoulders end in powerful muscled arms.  The man can’t be more then five feet in height, but he looks to weigh more then 200 pounds easily.

He checks his watch as he knocks on the door again.

Selene smiles, “Pizza is here.”


----------



## JimAde (May 5, 2004)

"Dammit," Dexter mutters.  He pulls out his tattered wallet and throws a five-dollar bill onto the desk.  "Ok, everybody pony up and I'll go let the guy in."

He rises from his desk and goes to the front door to admit the pizza guy.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Dammit," Dexter mutters.  He pulls out his tattered wallet and throws a five-dollar bill onto the desk.  "Ok, everybody pony up and I'll go let the guy in."
> 
> He rises from his desk and goes to the front door to admit the pizza guy.




The short and powerful pizza delivery man looks up to Dexter, “Great, I thought this was a joke order, you owe $22.50 and remember that tipping isn’t a city in China,” he says gingerly, well as gingerly as his scowl will allow.

In the parking lot, is an old blue Ford pickup, with a bumper sticker on the back.  It reads ‘When SIZE matters, call a Dwarf…’ the short man waits for the money, not yet handing off the pizzas till he is fully paid.


----------



## JimAde (May 5, 2004)

Dexter smiles and rolls his eyes.  "City in China.  Ha ha," he says flatly.  "Come on in," Dexter says.  "We're getting the money together."  He steps well to the side to let the broad little guy through. 

"Why would you think it was a joke order?  I can't be the only guy in L.A. to order anchovies on his pizza."


----------



## Shalimar (May 6, 2004)

Sakura sighs and digs into her wallet pulling out a 20 and a 10, she hands them over to the short guy, telling him to keep the 7 odd dollars as the tip, it wasn't really a hardship, she and Koga were both extremely well off, they didn't need to work, their grandfather, and later their father had both been very wise with investments, both only worked out of the sense that helping others was a duty, one they fufilled as protectors.

She accepts the pizzas, and carries them inside to an unoccupied desk.  From one of her drawers she pulls out a stack of paper plates and puts them next to the pizzas.  "Dig in, its my treat." she tells the other's helping her self to a slice of plain.  She doesn't particularly want Selene to have any, she had misidentified who Sakura had meant the S to stand for, but Sakura was well brought up and she had good manners.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 6, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter smiles and rolls his eyes.  "City in China.  Ha ha," he says flatly.  "Come on in," Dexter says.  "We're getting the money together."  He steps well to the side to let the broad little guy through.
> 
> "Why would you think it was a joke order?  I can't be the only guy in L.A. to order anchovies on his pizza."




The man shrugs, "Anchovies huh, and you wonder why I thought it was a joke order," he takes the money from Sakura counting it carefully.  He nods and tips his hat, "Well have a good evening folks, if you ever need a sweet deal give 'Ragnar's Pizza' a call," he turns on his heels and walks out.

Selene grabs a slice avoiding the anchovies, "Thanks Sakura, I am starving!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 6, 2004)

James is downing a bottle of something containing ample amounts of sugar and fizz when the stocky fellow walks in with the pizzas. He lowers the drink to get a better look at him.

The deliver guy accepts the money and walks out, leaving James with a raised eyebrow and a querying look. 

_Ragnar? Bit of an odd name. Certainly not one of them hippy names though... blech, imagine being named 'Rainbow' or somethin'. Disturbing._

He shrugs and goes to pick up a slice of pizza.

"I must be getting paranoid after meeting that demonic lookin' guy," he says offhand, before looking to Sakura with a grin, "Cheers for the pizza. If anyone wants something to drink by the way, they're just there. Careful of that one though, I was drinking out of it. Tends to be an acquired taste, anyway."

He indicates a partially empty bottle of some obscure softdrink.


----------



## JimAde (May 6, 2004)

Dexter pockets the fiver he had put on the desk.  "Hey, thanks Sakura," he says.  He takes a large bite of his pizza and says thickly, "Mmm.  Man, I love those fishies."  He sits back at his desk, carefully wipes his fingers with his napkin and gets back to work.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 8, 2004)

James goes over and takes another swig of his drink.

"Dan, I wonder if the pizza guy noticed the 'D S' written on your forehead," he says with a chuckle.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 9, 2004)

The evening passes for the detectives, but Dan is quiet, around two in the morning he drops Selene off to get her stuff.  For the most part the detectives are exhausted from the long day and even though they have much to do, and even they need rest.  

_I.E. the detectives eventually crash after they finish their work, and then probably come in late the next day, to get things rolling._

Selene shows up at about eight in the morning by herself, her silver Honda Civic sitting in Dan’s usual spot.  She places a letter down on Dan’s desk, and sighs, “I don’t think Dan will be showing up this morning… or for awhile… he was really freaked out… and well…”

_*Contents of the Letter*

Hey guys sorry about this, but I need some time to really process all crazy stuff that has happened.  Sharp teeth dude, the tricks that Sakura did, and just that whole Department 7 thing, is way too much for me right now.  I am heading up to Canada for a vacation to get my bearings, and just try and think things through.

I am sorry guys, tell Graham I am finally taking that vacation he kept harping on me about, so he shouldn’t worry.  Maybe I will be back, I don’t know, but until then, I got to relax, and just let my brain take all this stuff in.  Either way, I hope you are not too disappointed but this is just too weird even for me…

-Dan

PS: Don’t worry about me, I got a case of ice-cold beer waiting for me, I will be okay_

Alicia sighs, “That sucks, what weird stuff he is talking about? Oh, how did you guys like the cookies?  They were my mother’s recipe!”

Selene smiles weakly, “They were great thank you,” she says to Alicia, “oh I am sorry my name is Selene, nice to meet you.”

“Alicia, oh wait, you’re that girl… I mean, uhh nice to meet you,” Alicia replies.

“Yeah that is me,” Selene rolls her eyes.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 9, 2004)

James chuckles at the exchange between Selene and Alicia, but is a little concerned by the letter. He had arrived earlier than normal, looking notably more eager than usual to get business underway.

"Selene, did he tell you where he was going exactly?" he asks her.

_For some reason I think its in his best interest not to tell anyone where exactly. Hmm, but with Dan gone Selene's probably gonna get a flirty... well, flirtier than before anyway. How to deal with that..._


----------



## Shalimar (May 9, 2004)

Sakura is crestfallen at the news that Dan had left, they were suppoused to be partners, look out for each other, to be able to talk to each other, this wasn't right, it shouldn't have happened like this.  Selene had probably even slept with Dan last night too.  The diminutive Japanese girl scowled, but the glare was not really directed at Selene, it was intended inward, at herself.  She knew she should have told Dan that she was attracted to him, she had thought he got it, or at least that he was starting to, but then Selene showed up, looking like Dan's perfect match and needing him to save her.

"The big bozoo, why couldn't he have called me to talk about it before he left, I mean, I would have gone over if he called." she says sadly, sitting down into her desk


----------



## JimAde (May 9, 2004)

Dexter focuses his bloodshot eyes on Sakura with a little difficulty.  It had been a very long night.  "Don't take it personally Sempai.  Everybody deals with stress differently.  Take my cousin Muffy, for instance.  Whenever something goes wrong for her she maxes out a credit card or two and feels way better.  Dan's just the stoic, go-it-alone type."  He chuckles.  "And I thought they were extinct."

He hands her a thin binder filled with printout.  "Here's everything I got on Krista and company last night.  Have a look."

[OOC: See Tokiwong's earlier post on Dexter's research results.]


----------



## Tokiwong (May 10, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James chuckles at the exchange between Selene and Alicia, but is a little concerned by the letter. He had arrived earlier than normal, looking notably more eager than usual to get business underway.
> 
> "Selene, did he tell you where he was going exactly?" he asks her.
> 
> _For some reason I think its in his best interest not to tell anyone where exactly. Hmm, but with Dan gone Selene's probably gonna get a flirty... well, flirtier than before anyway. How to deal with that..._




"He didn't really say, I talked to him some, but he was pretty distant," Selene sighs, "So now what?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 10, 2004)

"Today? I think we'll be investigating Kayla and her boyfriend, unless anyone's got any kewl ideas," James proposes, looking to the others in case they have ideas, "It'd be pretty nifty to pay a visit to the Department 7 blokes in a couple of days' time and already have the solution to a case to offer them."

_Should give them a pleasant surprise about our capabilities._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 10, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Today? I think we'll be investigating Kayla and her boyfriend, unless anyone's got any kewl ideas," James proposes, looking to the others in case they have ideas, "It'd be pretty nifty to pay a visit to the Department 7 blokes in a couple of days' time and already have the solution to a case to offer them."
> 
> _Should give them a pleasant surprise about our capabilities._



 Selene smirks, "I think you mean Krista..." she shakes her head, "I checked around for that notebook when I stopped by my place, but I didn't see it, I guess she put it up somewhere.  Today though, she is off, no class for the day, she has class on Tuesdays and Thursdays and a short class on Saturday afternoons."

"You sound pretty confident you can solve this case, is this tied to that freaky murder over the weekend?" she replies to James.


----------



## JimAde (May 10, 2004)

Dexter finishes off his extra large French Vanilla and says, "I'd like to check in on Doctor Wilson, too.  As far as I know, she was the only one who knew we were investigating that script."  He starts tapping away on his computer, pulling up Doctor Wilson's contact information.  "Then all of a sudden my cousin Myron shows up with a cryptic warning about it.  I'm afraid she's either in trouble or in on this.  Either way it seems worth looking into."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 11, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Selene smirks, "I think you mean Krista..." she shakes her head,




"Heh, oops, I'm not all that good with names, sorry," James explains.




> "You sound pretty confident you can solve this case, is this tied to that freaky murder over the weekend?" she replies to James.




"I'd assume so. If its freaky and at Pepperdine I'd wager there was a connection. On the other hand I'm pretty hyped up over all this stuff, so reign me in if I'm going over the top," he says, "But, as I'm seeing things, rituals are associated with cults, and cults have multiple members. If Krista_ Hope I got her name right. _isn't actually involved in the murders I'm sure she'd know who is, or at least have a good idea. Suggesting she is part of cult, that is."




			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "I'd like to check in on Doctor Wilson, too. As far as I know, she was the only one who knew we were investigating that script." He starts tapping away on his computer, pulling up Doctor Wilson's contact information. "Then all of a sudden my cousin Myron shows up with a cryptic warning about it. I'm afraid she's either in trouble or in on this. Either way it seems worth looking into."





"Eep, never considered her being part of it," James adds, "I'm imagining we'd be kinda screwed if my cult theory was true and spanned multiple campuses, and Wilson was in on it."


----------



## Shalimar (May 11, 2004)

"I'll stay here while you guys go out and check on Doctor Wilson and do your research on Selene's roommate, I need to be here when Sandra shows up, I also need to get all our info on that together for her, I'll print up the pictures and if your still willing Selene, record you telling about what happened between you. That way she can get all of this stuff behind her and do what she has to for her and Sean." she tells the others as she is doing paperwork from her desk, filling out an invoice for the work, and writing in the findings.

"Koga is gonna stop by as well and take me to lunch,  I need to tell him about whats going on since he might be caught up in all of this as much as me and Selene are.  So whatever you guys want to do, after lunch I can meet up with you guys on my bike, I'll just call and find out where you are."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 11, 2004)

_Sakura is actually meeting Koga at the temple, he isn’t picking her up for lunch, just so she knows, or she will be waiting a long while_

Selene nods, “I am fine with helping you out, I really want to make amends for my mistake, I am totally quitting Best Buy, I hope Department 7 pays well, cause I am so going to be out of job for awhile…” she sighs.

Alicia shrugs, “What is Department 7?”

Selene glances to the others, “Uh, I don’t really know, it’s kind of hard to explain…”

“Hmm,” she says giving James the eye, “What is it James?”

While Alicia is staring James down, Sakura’s phone rings, or vibrates or whatever it does, but someone is trying to call her.  The name on number is Darius Rose.


----------



## JimAde (May 11, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I'll stay here while you guys go out and check on Doctor Wilson and do your research on Selene's roommate, I need to be here when Sandra shows up, I also need to get all our info on that together for her, I'll print up the pictures and if your still willing Selene, record you telling about what happened between you. That way she can get all of this stuff behind her and do what she has to for her and Sean." she tells the others as she is doing paperwork from her desk, filling out an invoice for the work, and writing in the findings.



"Sounds good," Dexter replies.  "Umm..." he begins but then trails off inaudibly.


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Koga is gonna stop by as well and take me to lunch, I need to tell him about whats going on since he might be caught up in all of this as much as me and Selene are. So whatever you guys want to do, after lunch I can meet up with you guys on my bike, I'll just call and find out where you are."



"Ok.  That sounds good," he says.  "I'll have to take the Big Blue Bus over to UCLA, so I'd better get going.  James, do you want to come with me or are you staying here?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 11, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Ok.  That sounds good," he says.  "I'll have to take the Big Blue Bus over to UCLA, so I'd better get going.  James, do you want to come with me or are you staying here?"




Selene shrugs, "If you are willing to wait, I am sure this won't take long with Sakura and I can give you a ride over there, its the least I can do for saving my life, Dexy."


----------



## JimAde (May 11, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Selene shrugs, "If you are willing to wait, I am sure this won't take long with Sakura and I can give you a ride over there, its the least I can do for saving my life, Dexy."



"Great, thanks," Dexter replies.  "I appreciate it."


----------



## Shalimar (May 11, 2004)

Sakura's leg starts to vibrate and then the ride of the Valkaryies begins to play throughout the room.  Out of habit she reaches down and bring s the phone up, checking who it is on its way to her ear.  She clicks it on, and leaves the room, not wanting to be impolite and talk on the phone in everyone's prescence.

"Hello Detective Rose, how may I help you?" she asks.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 11, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sakura's leg starts to vibrate and then the ride of the Valkaryies begins to play throughout the room.  Out of habit she reaches down and bring s the phone up, checking who it is on its way to her ear.  She clicks it on, and leaves the room, not wanting to be impolite and talk on the phone in everyone's prescence.
> 
> "Hello Detective Rose, how may I help you?" she asks.



 Detective Rose speaks into the phone, “Morning Miss Chance, call me Darius this isn’t an official business call more or less just making sure you are alright after last night’s incident, I hope Department 7 is treating you right.  I did some fact checking on the assailants and they are both tied to some religious paramilitary group called the Inquisition.  I figured I should try and keep you in the loop on this, but I think you may not be out of the woods yet as far as these individuals are concerned.”

Darius sighs, “I have been pulling out case file after case file trying to get more info on the Inquisition and the more I dig the more and more I find Department 7 linked with them in some of our archives, of course actual information on either group outside of the name being mentioned is pretty scarce.  I just don’t want you to get mixed up into something even more dangerous, Sakura.  It’s really a shame that you didn’t make the force; I could really use your help in trying to get to the bottom of this mess.  But I think you are in an even better position now, how would you like to work with me on finding out just what ties Department 7 has to the Inquisition?”

He pauses briefly before speaking, “I could really use your help, you have your father’s instincts and dedication, I could really use a partner on this one.”


----------



## Shalimar (May 11, 2004)

"I can take care of myself as far as the Inquisition is concerned, from what I have heard, once Department 7 meets with someone the Inquisition leaves them alone, so I should be fine, the same thing for Selene and the other's.  Thanks for telling me about the link between the two groups, I have another meeting with Department 7 in a couple days, they have offered me a job, so I'm not really comfortable with spying on them or anything like that."

"Besides if everything goes well, I'll get to be a Detective regrdless of the fact that there are s involved in Department politics.  I might even end up working this case for Dept. 7, though I'd be happy to share what I could, if they tell me not to share, and I'm in their Dept., well, you know how that goes.  I will toss you some info on it that I got indepentently, Selene's roomate, Krista, is involved with some kind of Cult of M-something or other, some people think its related to the Pepperdine murders.  I hope that helps."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 11, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Hmm,” she says giving James the eye, “What is it James?”




James gives a nervous grin and raises his hands as though declaring his innocense.

"Department 7 is a government organisation which investigates paranormal activities. We've been offered some kinda position with them," he explains.

_Urgh, now that I think about... These couple of days for us to 'think about it' is more likely time for them to go through our records. Not like their gonna give us a prestigious law enforcement job without assessing our suitability. There is great potential for this to go pear-shaped on me... Kinda makes me wish I was wherever Dan was right now..._

A look of painful realisation crosses James' face, as though he just remembered who owned the gingerbread house he was so eager to get into.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 11, 2004)

*Sakura*

Darius replies, “I understand, I did not mean that I wanted you to spy on them, its just that… well it’s a personal matter I guess I shouldn’t try to involve you in it, I apologize Sakura.”

“I am glad though that you might get a job with them, I just want you to be careful, but I am sure you will be,” he finishes.

*Back inside the office*

Alicia grins, “Ooh, just like the X-Files?  Now I know you are just playing with me, just telling me a snow job huh?  If you don’t want to tell me then fine, I guess you just enjoy mocking me, huh?  And to think I made you cookies!” she finishes with a shriek.

Selene laughs, “He is telling the truth as much as we know it, next time we meet them, I will try and get a picture with Gabriel…” she winks to James.


----------



## JimAde (May 11, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Alicia grins, “Ooh, just like the X-Files? Now I know you are just playing with me, just telling me a snow job huh? If you don’t want to tell me then fine, I guess you just enjoy mocking me, huh? And to think I made you cookies!” she finishes with a shriek.
> 
> Selene laughs, “He is telling the truth as much as we know it, next time we meet them, I will try and get a picture with Gabriel…” she winks to James.



"Come on, Alicia.  Would I lie to you," Dexter asks with his best goofy grin.  He looks at James and Selene in turn.  "Hey, those guys didn't, like, swear us to secrecy or anything.  I wonder if they'd be annoyed that we're telling everybody about this."  He pauses for a minute and looks at Alicia.  "Of course, nobody will believe us anyway."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 12, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “He is telling the truth as much as we know it, next time we meet them, I will try and get a picture with Gabriel…” she winks to James.




James shakes his head in good humour.

_The cookies were pretty good._




			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> ""Hey, those guys didn't, like, swear us to secrecy or anything. I wonder if they'd be annoyed that we're telling everybody about this." He pauses for a minute and looks at Alicia. "Of course, nobody will believe us anyway."





"And that's exactly why they weren't worried about telling us. I mean, I thought about actually making something up, but the truth was absurd enough to be considered a lie anyway," James adds.


----------



## Shalimar (May 12, 2004)

"Thanks for looking out for me, I can never get over how much everyone on the Job keeps an eye out for me, it really is heart warming that they take care of eah other, and their families so well." she replies, respectfully, sounding grateful and entirely sincere.

"I'm really hopeful that I will still get to be on the Job, through an odd ball department, but still part of it." she says hopefully, believing that there is a very good chance indeed that she will get to be a Police Officer, partly from her faith in Karma, but mostly trusting in the offer.

"Is there anything else that I can help you with Detective?  I have a client stoping by soon for a final visit about her husband who was cheating with that Selene girl we were with last night."  she tells him wondering if there was some other way for her to be of use.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 12, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Thanks for looking out for me, I can never get over how much everyone on the Job keeps an eye out for me, it really is heart warming that they take care of eah other, and their families so well." she replies, respectfully, sounding grateful and entirely sincere.




"No problem Sakura, we take care of own," he replies.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I'm really hopeful that I will still get to be on the Job, through an odd ball department, but still part of it." she says hopefully, believing that there is a very good chance indeed that she will get to be a Police Officer, partly from her faith in Karma, but mostly trusting in the offer.




"Just be careful," Darius chides.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Is there anything else that I can help you with Detective?  I have a client stoping by soon for a final visit about her husband who was cheating with that Selene girl we were with last night."  she tells him wondering if there was some other way for her to be of use.




"I told you call me Darius," he laughs showing some levity before continuing, "I do want to talk to you more about Department 7, how about over dinner, my treat, I cook a mean lasagna..."

*Back in the Office*

Selene smirks, “Yeah it is a little hard to believe really, very hard to believe, actually.”

Alicia sighs, “Fine whatever, see if I ever make you guys cookies ever again?” she replies back sarcastically.  She takes a seat, “So do you guys need me to type up the findings for the client or is Sakura taking care of that?  I really would like something to do, other then sitting around here, while you guys go do fun stuff.”


----------



## Shalimar (May 12, 2004)

Sakura smiles to herself, "Okay...Darius,I promise I'll be careful, Scout's promise, although I never really was a Boy Scout, so I guess you have to take that with a grain of salt." she says laughing, with her usual some what quirky sense of humor.

"Sure, I'd like dinner, its been ages since I had anything home cooked that was any good, not burning poptarts is about my speed." she jokes, "So when do you wanna get together? I'm having lunch with my brother today, he's with the DA's office now, as an intern til he graduates and takes the bar." she tells him with a hint of pride. "Other then that, we'll and my meeting with Dept. 7, I'm free for like whenever, so your the cook,  you pick." shes says, leaving the choice up to the detective, still feeling bitter and angry over Dan, but willing to be diverted, at least for an evening.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 12, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sakura smiles to herself, "Okay...Darius,I promise I'll be careful, Scout's promise, although I never really was a Boy Scout, so I guess you have to take that with a grain of salt." she says laughing, with her usual some what quirky sense of humor.
> 
> "Sure, I'd like dinner, its been ages since I had anything home cooked that was any good, not burning poptarts is about my speed." she jokes, "So when do you wanna get together? I'm having lunch with my brother today, he's with the DA's office now, as an intern til he graduates and takes the bar." she tells him with a hint of pride. "Other then that, we'll and my meeting with Dept. 7, I'm free for like whenever, so your the cook,  you pick." shes says, leaving the choice up to the detective, still feeling bitter and angry over Dan, but willing to be diverted, at least for an evening.



 Darius replies, "How about eight, that should give me plenty of time to prepare.  Congratulations to your brother, I am sure the whole family is quite proud of him."


----------



## Shalimar (May 12, 2004)

> Darius replies, "How about eight, that should give me plenty of time to prepare. Congratulations to your brother, I am sure the whole family is quite proud of him."



"Then eight it is, I'll see you then Darius." she tells him before going through the process of finding out where and then getting directions to his place.  "We all are very proud of him, its me who is the black sheep, working as a private eye." she tells him with a sigh, before saying all of her goodbyes and hanging up.  She heads back out to the common room to rejoin the others and to start on the typing up the last of the report for Sandra, what little of it that there remained to do.


----------



## JimAde (May 12, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Alicia sighs, “Fine whatever, see if I ever make you guys cookies ever again?” she replies back sarcastically. She takes a seat, “So do you guys need me to type up the findings for the client or is Sakura taking care of that? I really would like something to do, other then sitting around here, while you guys go do fun stuff.”



Dexter rolls his eyes at James and shrugs.  "Okeydoke," he says and takes the Martin folder off Sakura's desk.  He drops it on Alicia's.  "There you go.  I think I need another coffee.  You want one Alicia?"  He turns to James and Selene.  "You guys?"  After taking the orders, Dexter pulls on his coat and heads out to the coffee shop.

He comes back in a few minutes later just as Sakura returns from her phone call.  "Sakura, you weren't here so I got your usual," he says handing her a steaming cup.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 12, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “So do you guys need me to type up the findings for the client or is Sakura taking care of that? I really would like something to do, other then sitting around here, while you guys go do fun stuff.”




"Fun, eh? You couldn't tell right now, but Selene and I were shot last night. Plenty of fun that was," James responds, rolling his eyes.

He orders his prefered coffee when Dexter offers to get some. Jamesd gets his stuff together before Dexter gets back.

"Well, now that everyone's back, we ready to pay Wilson a visit?" he asks.


----------



## JimAde (May 12, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Fun, eh? You couldn't tell right now, but Selene and I were shot last night. Plenty of fun that was," James responds, rolling his eyes.
> 
> He orders his prefered coffee when Dexter offers to get some. Jamesd gets his stuff together before Dexter gets back.
> 
> "Well, now that everyone's back, we ready to pay Wilson a visit?" he asks.



"Selene's driving and she still has to give Sakura a statement before we go," Dexter replies.  He opens his laptop and turns it around so James can see the screen.  "How about a quick game of Scorched Earth while we wait?"


----------



## Shalimar (May 13, 2004)

> He comes back in a few minutes later just as Sakura returns from her phone call. "Sakura, you weren't here so I got your usual," he says handing her a steaming cup.



"Thanks Dexie," Sakura says simply, accepting the cup of steaming tea, she sets it down on the table and frowns for a moment before getting out the camera and handing it to Dexter.  "Do something with this so we can record Selene's statement on a CD to give to Sandra." she tells him, ushering Selene over to a stool.

"I know this is gonna feel really weird, but when Dexter sets it up, I'd like you to describe exactly what happened, so we have it on file.  If its not too weird for you I mean."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 13, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Thanks Dexie," Sakura says simply, accepting the cup of steaming tea, she sets it down on the table and frowns for a moment before getting out the camera and handing it to Dexter.  "Do something with this so we can record Selene's statement on a CD to give to Sandra." she tells him, ushering Selene over to a stool.
> 
> "I know this is gonna feel really weird, but when Dexter sets it up, I'd like you to describe exactly what happened, so we have it on file.  If its not too weird for you I mean."



 Selene shrugs, "I can handle wierd... lets get this over with."  She takes a seat and then once everything is ready she records her confession when it is over she stands and looks to Dexter, "So we ready to go, or do you boys need more time to freshen up?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 13, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "How about a quick game of Scorched Earth while we wait?"




"Scorched Earth!? You're on!" James is clearly impressed, "Muahahaha! Death's Head! Funky Bomb!"

It would appear he has reverted to some kind of child-like state associated with destroying pixelated foes.


----------



## JimAde (May 13, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Scorched Earth!? You're on!" James is clearly impressed, "Muahahaha! Death's Head! Funky Bomb!"
> 
> It would appear he has reverted to some kind of child-like state associated with destroying pixelated foes.



"Haha!" Dexter shouts as they begin the game.  "All your tank are belong to us!"


			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Selene shrugs, "I can handle wierd... lets get this over with." She takes a seat and then once everything is ready she records her confession when it is over she stands and looks to Dexter, "So we ready to go, or do you boys need more time to freshen up?"



"Huh?  Oh, okay, let's go."  Turning to James he says, "You know they have a networked version now.  3D and everything."  Dexter packs up the laptop and gathers his other things.  He slings the notebook over his shoulder, checks that his "toys" are in place and says, "I'm ready."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 13, 2004)

"All your tank belong to us?" Selene replies looking confused, "I am not even going to ask, it sounds like something geeky."

She walks out to her Honda, and opens the door for the other two, meanwhile inside Sakura gets a call from Sandra.


----------



## Shalimar (May 13, 2004)

Sakura laughs at the antics of Dexter and James, they really were like little  children with new toys.  "You two are really funny, you know that right?" she asks them smirking and winking at Selene.  When the girl has finished her video statement she looks expectantly at Dex for confirmation that he got it, and that he was burning it to a CD.

"That was really good Selene, thanks for this, its really gonna help out Sandra and Sean to have this if she is gonna divorce him."  she tells the other girl, before waving at them on their way out the door.

"Hi Sandra, is everything alright?" she asks curiously, wondering why the call instead of Sandra comming in to get the reports and pay in person.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 13, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sakura laughs at the antics of Dexter and James, they really were like little  children with new toys.  "You two are really funny, you know that right?" she asks them smirking and winking at Selene.  When the girl has finished her video statement she looks expectantly at Dex for confirmation that he got it, and that he was burning it to a CD.
> 
> "That was really good Selene, thanks for this, its really gonna help out Sandra and Sean to have this if she is gonna divorce him."  she tells the other girl, before waving at them on their way out the door.
> 
> "Hi Sandra, is everything alright?" she asks curiously, wondering why the call instead of Sandra comming in to get the reports and pay in person.



 Sandra pause in her reply, “Oh I am still coming I just wanted to come in a little earlier then I planned, I was wondering if that was okay.  I have a big meeting at work later for a client and I really need to get this taken care of right away, can we get together in about forty-five minutes or is that too soon?”

*Selene’s Honda*

Where Dan’s car is all muscle, Selene’s vehicle is all about functionality and looking cute.  She sings with the CD in her car, which is currently an older CD by Toni Braxton.  She is laid back and when she isn’t singing she is chatting with the guys picking their brains on what they do, and why Professor Wilson was so important all of sudden, and more importantly trying to figure out what color bikini would be best to wear to the beach, she couldn’t make up her mind between red, white, or yellow, then comes the decision as she called, “To thong or not to thong…” it was obviously a crisis that was consuming much of her thoughts.


----------



## Shalimar (May 14, 2004)

Sakura is relieved that everything is ok for Sandra, she had been a little worried that David might make some kind of trouble for her when he found out she knew about Selene.

"Yea, sure that'll be fine, I have a lunch meeting, but we should be done way before that.  I have everything ready foryou, I was even able to get the girl, Selene, to give a video statement, I have it on a CD, and its also backed up on a 2nd we will keep for our records in case you want to get a divorce, this should pretty much get you all you need for you and Sean." she tells the woman, doodling with a pen on a pad thats sittiing on her desk.  

"I'll be here when you arrive.  Don't worry, everything can be taken care of, however you want to handle it, you have the evidence to put you on top."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 14, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sakura is relieved that everything is ok for Sandra, she had been a little worried that David might make some kind of trouble for her when he found out she knew about Selene.
> 
> "Yea, sure that'll be fine, I have a lunch meeting, but we should be done way before that.  I have everything ready foryou, I was even able to get the girl, Selene, to give a video statement, I have it on a CD, and its also backed up on a 2nd we will keep for our records in case you want to get a divorce, this should pretty much get you all you need for you and Sean." she tells the woman, doodling with a pen on a pad thats sittiing on her desk.
> 
> "I'll be here when you arrive.  Don't worry, everything can be taken care of, however you want to handle it, you have the evidence to put you on top."



 “Thank you, see you then, Miss Chance.” She hangs up.

Alicia speaks up from her chair, “Well at least she knows the truth now, poor thing, these kind of cases are never easy for me to handle we help them, but still it seems like we never can do enough for them,” she sighs.

Alicia spends the rest of the time organizing the case file, and cataloguing it for future reference.  Just after forty-five minutes pass, Sandra arrives this time in a black power suit without Sean.  She looks much more confident when she walks through the door and takes a seat.

She speaks to Sakura, “Good morning, Miss Chance, shall we get down to business?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 14, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "You know they have a networked version now. 3D and everything."





"I'd start drooling right now but it isn't socially acceptable," James says.




			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "All your tank belong to us?" Selene replies looking confused, "I am not even going to ask, it sounds like something geeky."




"Good call, but it's not just geeky, it's retro-geeky. Starcraft's gettin' pretty old," he replies, looking thoughtful.




			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "You two are really funny, you know that right?"




James gives a exagerated bow.

"You honour me, m'lady."




			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “To thong or not to thong…” it was obviously a crisis that was consuming much of her thoughts.




"The real question may be: How long do you expect to be at the beach? I don't think a thong wouldn't be good for long periods, as they're apparently pretty uncomfortable, there's all that sand that could cause problems, and if you get sunburn on your butt then sitting down won't be very fun," James says seriously.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 14, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "The real question may be: How long do you expect to be at the beach? I don't think a thong wouldn't be good for long periods, as they're apparently pretty uncomfortable, there's all that sand that could cause problems, and if you get sunburn on your butt then sitting down won't be very fun," James says seriously.




Selene shakes her head, “You really are a smooth talker James.”

She turns a raised brow to him, “And they are not uncomfortable, I actually prefer them, no panty lines, they are sexy, and a girl can never have too many.  Plus,” she looks forward, “I don’t really tan, and I am pretty dark as it is.”

“I just like looking good,” she grins, as she works her way towards UCLA, “I mean I hear in Australia they have topless beaches, now that would be fun!”


----------



## Shalimar (May 14, 2004)

Sakura nods to Alicia, she couldn't help but feel sorry for all the women who were forced to come to the agency, and truly, most cases that went to private eyes were in fact from Women who wanted to catch cheating husbands.  She felt especially sorry for Sandra and Sean, he was so young to have to have his life affected by all of this.

The young asian women passed her time by calling her mother to pass the time, she liked to talk to her mother at least twice a week, more if she wasn't going to see her.  When Sandra walked in she said her goodbyes and stood to meet the woman.

"Hello Mrs. Martin," she greets her, and gestures to a chair thats on the otherside of her desk, and gathers up her materials to go through them.

"Very well, let me show you what we have, and then I'll turn you over to Alicia to handle the financials." she picks up a CD jewel case and hands it to Sandra.  "This is a full description of what went on from Selene, I cannot tell you if he cheated before but here is proof that he cheated with her."  She picks up a a stapled packet of papers and printed pictures.  "Here are the pictures that we got before Selene disclosed to us, as you can see David was still into her even though she is wanting it to end."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 14, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Hello Mrs. Martin," she greets her, and gestures to a chair thats on the otherside of her desk, and gathers up her materials to go through them.
> 
> "Very well, let me show you what we have, and then I'll turn you over to Alicia to handle the financials." she picks up a CD jewel case and hands it to Sandra.  "This is a full description of what went on from Selene, I cannot tell you if he cheated before but here is proof that he cheated with her."  She picks up a a stapled packet of papers and printed pictures.  "Here are the pictures that we got before Selene disclosed to us, as you can see David was still into her even though she is wanting it to end."



She nods listening, and reviewing the evidence, with a sigh she looks relieved but very sad all at once, like a total realization that everything was true and nothing will be the same again.  She pays Alicia, and Alicia handles the requisite paperwork as the woman gathers the evidence and makes a quick call to her lawyer.

She finishes the brief call and turns to Sakura, “Thank you, I really appreciate everything you have done for my son, and myself.  I am not quite sure if I should be relieved or angry, but at least I know the truth.  Thank you.”

“Oh I saw this and I thought Dexter would get a kick out of it,” she places a black t-shirt on his desk on it in bold white print is ‘There are 10 types of people in the world, those who understand binary and those that don’t…’

She cracks a smile, “Well I hate to run so quickly, but I will be in touch, I am thinking of having a barbeque at my place, and I would love for you all to come, I will call you with the details.”

She waves to Sakura and walks out with a small smile.

_Each Detective receives a +2 bonus to their Wealth score_


----------



## Shalimar (May 14, 2004)

Sakura sighs, and gives Sandra a brave smile.  "I really am sorry about all of this, I almost never get to give anyone good news on this job, but at least here you have the clearest cut evidence I have ever gotten, straight from the horse's mouth so to speak." she tells the woman trying to reassure her.

"You have every right to be angry, David used his position to screw an employee of his, lord knows what I would do if someone ever cheated on me, but he'd consider himself lucky with no lasting scars.  Your handling it better then most women who come in here, your really together, and thats a great thing Sandra, your gonna be just fine." Sakura tells her.

She takes the shirt with a blank look that most people would get when they look at it, and places it over on Dexter's desk while Sandra is talking to her lawyer.  "Sure, I'll drag the guys there, I'd love to see Sean again, he is such a little cutie." She tells Sandra on the way out the door.  Once everything has been handled she heads out to the parking lot and from there to the temple, parking in the spot thats been hers from her 16th birthday.

She quickly changes into spare workout clothes that she leaves there for just such occassions, a gary pair of light cotton shorts, and a black sports bra.  A quick hello to the grounds keeper, and she is out on the balcony lost in the practiced maneuvers that always seemed to relieve her stress.

To those not familiar with her style of martial arts, it might look like she was simply following an elaborate dance, and truly it did look like a graceful dance, but it was a constant flow from one ready position to another in a counter clock-wise circle around a mural on the ground placed there for that very reason.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 14, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> She quickly changes into spare workout clothes that she leaves there for just such occassions, a gary pair of light cotton shorts, and a black sports bra.  A quick hello to the grounds keeper, and she is out on the balcony lost in the practiced maneuvers that always seemed to relieve her stress.
> 
> To those not familiar with her style of martial arts, it might look like she was simply following an elaborate dance, and truly it did look like a graceful dance, but it was a constant flow from one ready position to another in a counter clock-wise circle around a mural on the ground placed there for that very reason.




Sakura works herself for nearly thirty minutes before she realizes Koga is standing, watching her go through her steps.  He shakes his head, “I can’t believe your still doing that stuff, after all these years,” he walks forward removing his shades.  He is a little taller then Sakura and wears his hair cut short.  He has on a white-buttoned short-sleeved shirt, and a pair of khaki cargo pants with black shoes.

“I have not been here in awhile, it really does not change,” he says looking around, “I remember sweeping this place up as a kid, I used to hate that.  But enough about the past, you wanted to talk about your newfound psychic powers or something?”


----------



## Shalimar (May 14, 2004)

Sakura grins sheepishly at Koga once she realizes she realizes how long he has been watching her, then the grin turns to a smirk when at his comment.  "Of course I'm still doing it, it keeps me in shape, and since you've stopped I have gotten good enough to trounce you 6 ways to sunday," she brags, before bending over and picking up a towel to dry herself off.  She drops the towel over the back of her neck once she's done and does some cool down streches, not wanting to tighten up and cramp up.

Sakura makes a slight face at the way Koga puts it, but she can't really find fault, she wouldn't believe it 100% either without seeing it.  Figuring the best way to make him understand is to show him, Sakura flings the towel at him, but the path ofthe Towel is stopped halfway between them.  Concentrating, she reaches out with her thoughts, and makes the towle fly in lazy circles around Koga, until she finnaly lets it come to rest over Koga's.

"So, now do you believe me about it?" she asks Koga, sitting down on a bench near the locker room where she would shower before they went out to lunch.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 14, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sakura grins sheepishly at Koga once she realizes she realizes how long he has been watching her, then the grin turns to a smirk when at his comment.  "Of course I'm still doing it, it keeps me in shape, and since you've stopped I have gotten good enough to trounce you 6 ways to sunday," she brags, before bending over and picking up a towel to dry herself off.  She drops the towel over the back of her neck once she's done and does some cool down streches, not wanting to tighten up and cramp up.




"Don't think I can't handle you, big sister," Koga replies.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "So, now do you believe me about it?" she asks Koga, sitting down on a bench near the locker room where she would shower before they went out to lunch.




Koga frown, "Interesting, I am a believer, but I can assure you, I don't have anything that exotic in my repetoire.  I rely on my wits, and my skills, you surely got something altogether more.  I don't know what else to say, though."


----------



## JimAde (May 14, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> She turns a raised brow to him, “And they are not uncomfortable, I actually prefer them, no panty lines, they are sexy, and a girl can never have too many. Plus,” she looks forward, “I don’t really tan, and I am pretty dark as it is.”
> 
> “I just like looking good,” she grins, as she works her way towards UCLA, “I mean I hear in Australia they have topless beaches, now that would be fun!”



"White," Dexter offers from the back seat.  "It sets off your complexion.  Plus it fits in with the whole 'White Divine' thing."  He has his computer open on his lap and is staring at an empty e-mail message, apparently trying to decide what to type.  After a few minutes he gives up and re-packs the computer.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 14, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "White," Dexter offers from the back seat.  "It sets off your complexion.  Plus it fits in with the whole 'White Divine' thing."  He has his computer open on his lap and is staring at an empty e-mail message, apparently trying to decide what to type.  After a few minutes he gives up and re-packs the computer.



 Selene smiles appreciatively in the rear-view mirror, “Dexie that is perfect, you may be a little geeky but you have some class, that is so cute.  So what is on your mind, you have been staring at that computer screen really hard, thinking?” she replies as she pulls into the UCLA parking lot for Professor Wilson’s department.

She parks and gets out, “So who are we looking for again, and why?” she says.


----------



## JimAde (May 14, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Selene smiles appreciatively in the rear-view mirror, “Dexie that is perfect, you may be a little geeky but you have some class, that is so cute. So what is on your mind, you have been staring at that computer screen really hard, thinking?” she replies as she pulls into the UCLA parking lot for Professor Wilson’s department.



"Oh, um...nothing important," Dexter replies unconvincingly.


			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> She parks and gets out, “So who are we looking for again, and why?” she says.



Dexter gets out and slings the computer over his shoulder again.  "Professor Wilson.  She's a linguist who helped us out with that bit of text we found.  You know, from your roommate's notebook?  Anyway, when we came to get her findings she was MIA and had left us a note.  I just want to make sure she's OK.  Also, I suspect she might know what's become of my cousin, who's been missing for several months."

[OOC: I'll go ahead and bring Selene up to date on the cryptic note from Myron and any other pertinent facts.  I don't think we know enough to worry about keeping secrets.]


----------



## Tokiwong (May 14, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Oh, um...nothing important," Dexter replies unconvincingly.
> 
> Dexter gets out and slings the computer over his shoulder again.  "Professor Wilson.  She's a linguist who helped us out with that bit of text we found.  You know, from your roommate's notebook?  Anyway, when we came to get her findings she was MIA and had left us a note.  I just want to make sure she's OK.  Also, I suspect she might know what's become of my cousin, who's been missing for several months."




Selene arches a brow to Dexter’s weak attempt at bluffing but says nothing, “Okay, well this should be easy, we find out of she is here, and then we talk to her.  Then we like question her about what she knows about your cousin…”

She continues walking through the parking lot, “But what if she isn’t there then what?”


----------



## JimAde (May 14, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Selene arches a brow to Dexter’s weak attempt at bluffing but says nothing, “Okay, well this should be easy, we find out of she is here, and then we talk to her. Then we like question her about what she knows about your cousin…”
> 
> She continues walking through the parking lot, “But what if she isn’t there then what?”



Dexter shrugs.  "We'll burn that bridge when we come to it, I guess.  James is the smart one.  I just work here."


----------



## Shalimar (May 14, 2004)

"Don't be so sure of that Koga, two days ago I would have sworn I couldn't have done it either, and now look at me, making things all floaty." Sakura says grinning, but the grin fades when she thinks about what Harvey had said.

"Look, the Department 7 guys told me that it runs in families, that you could quite possibly be able to do something, maybe not that, but something, this girl I know, Selene, her ability is to make herself move a lot faster in short bursts.  Its not a particularly obvious thing, so you might be doing something and not even notice you can.  The reason I even know about this stuff is because this goon squad called the inquisition tried to kill Selene cause she had that power, we saved her from the hitmen, and then we were taken into custody by Dept 7.  Anyway, since those guys went after her, its possible that they are gonna go after you, and I was, well, I just wanted you to come with me to meet the Dept.7 gys so we could figure out if you have to worry about those nut jobs coming after you."  she tells him, relating everything that has happened to her recently.

"The other thing is Department 7 offered me a job, and I think, no, I know, that I am gonna take it since its a chance to get on the force even after those jerks blocked me from getting in the other way.  I know its a real oddball unit, but thats the only way I am gonna get in, maybe I can transfer to more normal stuff from there."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 14, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Don't be so sure of that Koga, two days ago I would have sworn I couldn't have done it either, and now look at me, making things all floaty." Sakura says grinning, but the grin fades when she thinks about what Harvey had said.




"Sakura I am not being smug, I mean I am not going to freak out either, you came to me because you trust me.  The last thing you need is for me to freak out on you," Koga replies.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Look, the Department 7 guys told me that it runs in families, that you could quite possibly be able to do something, maybe not that, but something, this girl I know, Selene, her ability is to make herself move a lot faster in short bursts.  Its not a particularly obvious thing, so you might be doing something and not even notice you can.  The reason I even know about this stuff is because this goon squad called the inquisition tried to kill Selene cause she had that power, we saved her from the hitmen, and then we were taken into custody by Dept 7.  Anyway, since those guys went after her, its possible that they are gonna go after you, and I was, well, I just wanted you to come with me to meet the Dept.7 gys so we could figure out if you have to worry about those nut jobs coming after you."  she tells him, relating everything that has happened to her recently.




"I doubt they would come after me, I am not worried.  I am not a scion," he shrugs, "at least I don't have your powers, I am pretty mundane, I can't see the future and I don't mke things floaty.  Besides I won't have much time to spare, you know how busy my schedule is now, and I have a good chance to work directly for the District Attorney full-time, and then my plate will be totally full."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "The other thing is Department 7 offered me a job, and I think, no, I know, that I am gonna take it since its a chance to get on the force even after those jerks blocked me from getting in the other way.  I know its a real oddball unit, but thats the only way I am gonna get in, maybe I can transfer to more normal stuff from there."




"Sounds like a good career move, Department 7 is pretty exclusive," he muses, "they don't just recruit anyone, it looks like both of us will be moving on to bigger and better things, big sis."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 14, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I mean I hear in Australia they have topless beaches, now that would be fun!”




_Bad James! Bad!_

"Heh, I guess if you looked hard enough you could find one. I wouldn't really know, never was much of a beach kinda guy," James replies.




			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "Oh, um...nothing important," Dexter replies unconvincingly.




"Gonna have to try harder to convince me," James says with a smile, "But meh, if you wanted to talk about it you'd be doing so, right?"




> Dexter shrugs. "We'll burn that bridge when we come to it, I guess. James is the smart one. I just work here."





James grins.

"I thought _you_ were the smart one... and if neither of us are the smart one, that means Selene has to be the smart one," he says, feigning concern, "Selene, I hope you're the smart one."

A moment later though he looks as though he's had a lightbulb moment, just the idea though, not any actual lightbulbs, "Speaking of Selene and burning bridges, if the good professor ain't there, but her young male assistant is, I'm sure Selene could use her feminine charms to get an address or something out of him," James suggests, and chuckles, "I always preferred hum-int."


----------



## JimAde (May 15, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> A moment later though he looks as though he's had a lightbulb moment, just the idea though, not any actual lightbulbs, "Speaking of Selene and burning bridges, if the good professor ain't there, but her young male assistant is, I'm sure Selene could use her feminine charms to get an address or something out of him," James suggests, and chuckles, "I always preferred hum-int."



"Is that like a Junior Mint?" Dexter asks with a mock-innocent look.  As they make their way to the professor's office, he adds "Well, of course it's up to you Selene if you want to help out.  I just appreciate not having to take the dreaded Big Blue Bus."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 15, 2004)

*James & Dexter*

Selene shrugs, “I can handle that James, I don’t know what hum-int is, but I know I can handle talking the pants off a college boy, so getting information should be a snap,” she smirks.  The trio make it to Professor Wilson’s office and once again the same aide is there typing away at the computer he looks up genuinely surprised to see the two detectives and Selene, which he looks at a little too long before turning back to Dexter.

“Uh, can I help you?” he says nervously.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 15, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Uh, can I help you?” he says nervously.




_Well, he's either intimidated by three people at the door, or he was worried that we'd show up again... maybe both._

"Indeed you can," James replies with a smile, "We were hoping Professor Wilson would be in, there's a couple of things we'd like to discuss with her. Is she in a lecture or something right now?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 15, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> _Well, he's either intimidated by three people at the door, or he was worried that we'd show up again... maybe both._
> 
> "Indeed you can," James replies with a smile, "We were hoping Professor Wilson would be in, there's a couple of things we'd like to discuss with her. Is she in a lecture or something right now?"



 The aide shrugs, “She is in her office actually, do you have an appointment, or,” he sighs, “should I just ask-”

“Just ask for us,” Selene smiles, “we would really appreciate it, I know I would,” she leans forward.

The aide gulps, “Uh okay,” he scrambles to his feet and walks into Professor Wilson’s office, he stumbles back out just s quickly.  He catches his breath, “Uh, she will see you now.”

“Thanks,” Selene walks forward into the office; inside is Professor Wilson feverishly scrawling notes from various vases that seem to have the writing on them.  They are black with the red script on them, and strange pictographs on them, they fill you with a feeling of dread for some reason, but you can’t place why.

Although you walked in she does not seem to recognize your presence.


----------



## JimAde (May 16, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Thanks,” Selene walks forward into the office; inside is Professor Wilson feverishly scrawling notes from various vases that seem to have the writing on them. They are black with the red script on them, and strange pictographs on them, they fill you with a feeling of dread for some reason, but you can’t place why.
> 
> Although you walked in she does not seem to recognize your presence.



"Whoa," Dexter says in an obviously impressed tone.  "That's not from Macy's is it?"

[OOC: Any chance Dexter might recognize its origins, or be able to recognize an influence at least?]


----------



## Tokiwong (May 16, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Whoa," Dexter says in an obviously impressed tone.  "That's not from Macy's is it?"
> 
> [OOC: Any chance Dexter might recognize its origins, or be able to recognize an influence at least?]




_Secret Decipher Script roll, Dexter can make out some semblance of the text from his exposure to it, something about a kingdom of fire, but that is about it without more time to study.  Knowledge History check is an 11, all that Dexter can figure is that the vases have a style reminiscent of that found in and around southern Europe at around the time of the Greek City States.

James rolls a secret roll for Decipher Script, he thinks the text refers to a City of Burning Angels._

Professor Wilson looks up, “Oh its you two…” she pause from her work, “how may I help you gentleman, as you can see, I am in the middle of some work, but since you helped me out, I can spare you a few moments.”

She places a black vase down on her desk, there are four total, and each is similar, but not exactly alike, the text looks different, perhaps different scriptures on each one.  Paper notes sit to the left of the artifacts, and a digital camera sits on top of the notes.


----------



## JimAde (May 16, 2004)

"Just a couple of things, Professor.  First we wanted to thank you for your work on the text.  It's been very helpful.  Second, and this may seem like a strange question, but we were wondering if you consulted anybody else on the matter."  As he speaks Dexter moves further into the room and in front of the professor's desk.  As he continues, he is surveying the vases.  "You see, we received a note that seemed to be connected with it and I'd like to get in touch with the person who sent the note."  He bends down to examine a vase more closely, though he does not make as if to touch it and adds "Are these Etruscan?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 16, 2004)

_City of Burning Angels... heh, sounds kinda biblical. Seems like our interests are becoming quite similiar. If she ain't involved in this cult scene I can see us visiting the Professor pretty often._

James takes a moment while Dexter is talking to get a reading on Prof. Wilson's mood, just in case he needs to improve it. [ooc: empathy]


----------



## Tokiwong (May 16, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Just a couple of things, Professor.  First we wanted to thank you for your work on the text.  It's been very helpful.  Second, and this may seem like a strange question, but we were wondering if you consulted anybody else on the matter."  As he speaks Dexter moves further into the room and in front of the professor's desk.  As he continues, he is surveying the vases.  "You see, we received a note that seemed to be connected with it and I'd like to get in touch with the person who sent the note."  He bends down to examine a vase more closely, though he does not make as if to touch it and adds "Are these Etruscan?"




Professor Wilson listens to Dexter, “Well yes I consulted a few of my colleagues on the matter but that is how things get done, one can’t create history in a vacuum, is there anyone in particular you have in mind?”

“And no it is not Etruscan, it is remarkable how similar the style is yes, I picked these up Peru, the first I bought from a vendor then had him show me where he got them from, it was a week’s journey and a near brush with death, but I find the collection of vases to be quite fruitful.  The excavation site had been recently uncovered by seismic activity, the actual site dates back nearly 25,000 years.  Well let me correct my self,” she lifts the vase she was working on, “this one I found in the Congo, but its design is quite similar if not identical to the others, again the dating places it, around the same time frame.”

She smiles, “It is a momentous find, and I hope to find more artifacts of this society, although from the engravings and the translations I have made thus far, it was a far more brutal and savage culture then the Aztecs and quite advanced in the arts and sciences.  These may very well be artifacts from a lost civilization, akin to Atlantis.  From the translations the people called themselves the Children of Angels, and they revered a caste of rulers called scions, which they attribute great powers to.  It is all very fantastic, but I am still puzzled at the source of the written text it does not follow any ancient script; it is alien in ways.  The language as written can change meaning by the positioning of text in a given sentence, often jumps to various lines, and is jarring to read, you don’t read in a straight line, and it is very mathematical in structure relying on formulas to divulge the meaning and so far much of the text seems to be religious in nature a dark religion revering dark savage gods, it is in a word, grotesque.”

Selene blinks, “So what does all that mean?”

“It means that I have a lot of work ahead of me,” she replies coolly.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 16, 2004)

James had no idea what Etruscan was, but a lot of the other stuff clicked to him.

_Wow, thats a big find, very big. Probably be a fair few religious toes trod on if she publishes results. Something about Nephilim it sounds like, but 25,000 years ago? Fascinating. This stuff sounds like it would help explain Selene and Sakura's... gifts._

He continued to wait, but was obviously interested by what the Professor was saying.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 16, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James had no idea what Etruscan was, but a lot of the other stuff clicked to him.
> 
> _Wow, thats a big find, very big. Probably be a fair few religious toes trod on if she publishes results. Something about Nephilim it sounds like, but 25,000 years ago? Fascinating. This stuff sounds like it would help explain Selene and Sakura's... gifts._
> 
> He continued to wait, but was obviously interested by what the Professor was saying.



 James notices Selene shift nervously when Professor Wilson mentions the word _scion_.


----------



## JimAde (May 17, 2004)

Dexter pauses a moment in stunned silence then says, "Not long ago I would have had serious doubts about what you've just said, Professor, but recently I'm finding myself much more open-minded.  I can't wait to see your research."  He takes a step back and seats himself in a chair.  "The guy I'm looking for is named Myron Fishbeck.  He's about 5'10", 130 pounds, black hair, dresses like he just fell out of a laundry basket."  Dexter looks again longingly at the vases.  "He sent me a letter after we spoke to you, but I don't know how to contact him in return."


----------



## Shalimar (May 17, 2004)

Sakura raises one of her eyebrows at her older twin, "So, just trust that you don't haveany powers and that no one is gonna come for you.  You really like to live dangerously don't you?"  she jokes before sighing.  "It'd only take half an hour, they'd be able to tell just by meeting you.  Isn't it worth it just to have me stop bugging you?"  she asks, finishing her stretches.

"I'll be out of the shower in 10 minutes, and we can go get something to eat for lunch.  You pick the place and I'll follow you there."  she tells him before heading into the women's locker room.  She waves a hello to the other women in the room and continues on through to the showwers, stoping by her locker to retreive her soap, shampoo, and towel, as well as to remover her sweaty clothes.

She takes a quick shower, washing herself thoroughly before getting dressed again, this time in a pair of khaki shorts, sandals, and a grey tank top.  Deoderant, and she is out the door of the locker room to meet Koga.  "So where are we going for lunch?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 17, 2004)

*James and Dexter*

Professor Wilson listens to Dexter and responds with, “Well I don’t recognize the name, but he sounds familiar, sounds like an old boyfriend I used to have some twenty odd years ago,” she laughs, “but offhand not sure, some of my contacts I have not met personally they just share my interests.  Well I have a contact that simply goes by M, who seems to have some incredible insights into my work, I send him notes every now and then, and he usually provides some good information in return.”

*Sakura* 

Before she hits the shower, “No, I am fine, you don't have to worry about me.”

When she returns from the shower Koga is on the phone, he looks up, says his goodbyes, and then places the phone on his hip.  He smirks, “Yeah lets go to this Thai place I know, there is a girl there I am working on, just wondering if she meets your approval.”

He starts walking down the long flight of steps towards the vehicles, in the peaceful morning.

_Meanwhile…_

A figure over 200 yards away takes careful aim, training a sight on the twins.  His breathing was slow as he focused his mind and aim on his target.  Brush and camouflage masked his appearance as he rested his finger on the trigger…

With a final breath, he pulled the trigger back…

_Meanwhile…_

“I think she is cute, well you will-” Koga starts.

Birds scatter overhead…

**BANG!**

Koga drops to the ground with a bloody wound in his shoulder, he is down and barely breathing, as blood spills over the front of his shirt, and onto the steps below.  He looks up to Sakura for a moment before his eyes roll back into his head, breathing in rasps…


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 17, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Well I have a contact that simply goes by M, who seems to have some incredible insights into my work, I send him notes every now and then, and he usually provides some good information in return.”




"Sounds like our best bet, how do we get in contact with him?" James asks.

_Heh, if it isn't Myron, I wonder who it could be._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 17, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Sounds like our best bet, how do we get in contact with him?" James asks.
> 
> _Heh, if it isn't Myron, I wonder who it could be._



 "You don't, he is my contact," Professor Wilson sniffs, dismissing the subject, "but I figured that might pique your interest."


----------



## JimAde (May 17, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "You don't, he is my contact," Professor Wilson sniffs, dismissing the subject, "but I figured that might pique your interest."



Dexter shakes his head smiling.  "Nice," he offers.  "Okay, well we just wanted to check in with you," he says standing and placing a business card on the desk.  "In case you feel like chatting about 'M' or," he says gesturing at the vases, "those.  Give me a call.  Shall we go, guys?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 17, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter shakes his head smiling.  "Nice," he offers.  "Okay, well we just wanted to check in with you," he says standing and placing a business card on the desk.  "In case you feel like chatting about 'M' or," he says gesturing at the vases, "those.  Give me a call.  Shall we go, guys?"



 Professor Wilson gets back to her work, feeling that the meeting is over.  Selene turns to Dexter, "Sure, I am game," she looks to James, "ready?"


----------



## Shalimar (May 18, 2004)

Sakura grins nodding at the choice of resturants, looking forward to the razzing she is going to give her brother over his girlfriend.  he had always teased her about the boys she liked, and she was ready to give it back with both barrels.  She is barely a step behind her twin when the CRACK sounds and she sees her brother drop to the ground.

She screams out in a mixture of fear and anger and races the few steps to her brother.  Unable to tell where the shot came from she could do nothing to prevent another.  She doesn't even have her pistol with her even if she knew where it had come from, all she can do is try to drag her borther back into the temple.

OOC: Double move action to pull him into the temple, or as close to it as she can get.  If there is any cover that is closer then the temple entrance, like low walls or terraces, then she'll drag him to the closer cover.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> She screams out in a mixture of fear and anger and races the few steps to her brother.  Unable to tell where the shot came from she could do nothing to prevent another.  She doesn't even have her pistol with her even if she knew where it had come from, all she can do is try to drag her borther back into the temple.




Sakura is able to drag him to safe cover, he isn’t moving, but is still breathing, he is still bleeding and he is unconscious.  Nearly a minute passes while Sakura waits behind cover, and there is not another sound, of course if the shooter wanted to take a second shot, he had plenty of time to strike at Sakura or her brother once more before she got to cover.

Koga’s cell phone starts to ring.


----------



## Shalimar (May 18, 2004)

Once she has pulled Koga into the building, she runs to the locker room and grabs a stack of towels to put pressure on her brother's gunshot wound, trying to stop the bleeding.  On the way back with the towels she has already dialed 911 on her Cell, and she is reporting to the operator whats going on with a shaky voice, not very much at all like herself, but still understandable.

"My brother was shot in the chest, he's bleeding pretty badly, I need an Ambulance at the Shinto temple, he doesn't look very good.  I know first aid, some anyway, but I need you to hurry.  Send some patrol cars too, I can't be sure that the gun man has left the area but there was only the 1 shot.  I need you to get a message to Detective Kenshin Chance our father hes assigned to the fifteenth precint, as well as Department 7, I believe its related to one of their cases.  "  she says, the phone trapped between her shoulder and ear so she can apply pressure with the Towel.

OOC: Take 10 on treat injury and use action points to add to the roll.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 18, 2004)

_Grr, she's being a snob about it now, eh? Lets see if I can't convince her._




			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> she looks to James, "ready?"




"Not quite," he replies, and turns his most charming face on, "Professor, maybe we could offer you a trade then. If you could get us in contact with M, we could get you in contact with another handy resource in exchange. It never hurts to increase the number of information sources at your disposal, and we're not even looking for this M fellow to get information from him anyway, we're looking for someone he _could be_. From a knowledge perspective, you'd be making pure profit from this deal. How about it?"

_Heh, ain't so different from times of ye olde. Here's hoping the others are happy to play along, I know where I'm going._

[ooc: diplomacy check I'm guessing, empathy +2, charm(women) +1]


----------



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> _Grr, she's being a snob about it now, eh? Lets see if I can't convince her._
> 
> "Not quite," he replies, and turns his most charming face on, "Professor, maybe we could offer you a trade then. If you could get us in contact with M, we could get you in contact with another handy resource in exchange. It never hurts to increase the number of information sources at your disposal, and we're not even looking for this M fellow to get information from him anyway, we're looking for someone he _could be_. From a knowledge perspective, you'd be making pure profit from this deal. How about it?"
> 
> ...




_James rolls a Diplomacy check of 22, very good roll but..._

"That is the point, M has gone to great pains to protect his identity, even from me.  I just know how to get in contact with him, and he does not always reply, he picks and chooses his moments.  As much as your offer is enticing, I have my own integrity to protect, and losing M as a contact is not in my best interest at this point in time," the professor replies, not looking up.

*Sakura*

_Sakura cannot treat Koga with her Treat Injury she needs a Medical Kit or First Aid Kit to do so._

The Emergency Services replies, "Got it ma'am just stay on the phone and stay calm, we will have help on the way as fast as possible."

Within fifteen long agonizing minuts the place is crawling with emergeny services, and police officers, no Department 7 though, but she spots Detective Rose walking towards her as they load Koga up on a stretcher, having tended to his wounds on the scene.  The paramedics explain that he was pretty lucky to survive but he should pull through...


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 19, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "That is the point, M has gone to great pains to protect his identity, even from me. I just know how to get in contact with him, and he does not always reply, he picks and chooses his moments. As much as your offer is enticing, I have my own integrity to protect, and losing M as a contact is not in my best interest at this point in time," the professor replies, not looking up.




James nods understandingly.

_Not even curious as to who I'm offering to get her in contact with. M must be worth a lot to her._

"Fair enough, then. Thanks for your time, Professor," he says and follows the others out.


----------



## Shalimar (May 19, 2004)

To Sakura, the 15 minute wait was an eternity, keeping pressure on the wound using the towels that had started off white but where now crimson from the blood soaking them.  She spent the entire time that it took EMS to arrive telling Koga not to die, pleading with him.  When they finally arrive, she collapses against a wall, barely speaking, just watching her twin being patched up by the EMTs.  She is slightly relieved when she is told that he would likely survive, but is still worried, she has settled into an icy calm numbness, unable to think anything but that this might have been her fault, that she might have been the target, as silly as that might have been, someone with a rifle and a scope surely would have hit the right person, at least the people that she had thought would be the ones shooting at them.

"I hope you don't mind if I'm late for dinner Detective." she says numbly, her eyes wide, and her lip trembling without her even noticing it.  "I, I had the operator get a message to my Dad, but, I want to go with Koga to the hospital.  Can you wait to take my statemnt until later?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 19, 2004)

A large humanoid stands on a deck overlooking a sandy beach; he wears a long robe of crimson with a necklace of teeth adorning his muscled chest.  The dark gray skin clashing with the red tinged eyes and the various tattoos that adorns his massive frame from head to toe.  Behind him a thin young woman busies herself with reading a magazine and sun tanning while the figure observes the beach like a king passing judgment on his kingdom.

A cell phone rings; playing the beat for Nine Inch Nails’ “Closer”, and the young blonde woman answered the phone, snapping on gum.  She sighs and holds the phone up for the gray humanoid, “Eric its for you, its one of those… guys,” she says with a look of disgust.

Eric turns and snatches the cell phone from the woman, and brings it to his scarred face.  A wicked scar crossing his left eye, moving down to his white-tusked teeth, yet his intense red eyes close as he listens to the high pitched voice on the line.

Speaking in a strange guttural tongue a high pitch voice speaks, “Boss, I left the message just as you said, such a bold move on our part should let the Golden Serpents know we will not back down from their challenge.  Are you sure you did not want him dead?”

“No, I need him alive, they need to know that we control their lives, that we can decide who lives or dies, who suffers, and who shall survive,” Eric replies in his deep voice in the same tongue.  The girl pops on her headphones and kicks her feet as Eric turned away and continues to listen.

“Then I have done as you asked, there was another with him, a woman,” the voice replies.

“And?” Eric replies.

“And nothing boss, I am just relaying what I saw.  She may become a problem if she is connected to the Golden Serpents,” the voice replies.

“If she proves dangerous then eliminate her, for now lay low,” he cuts the line and smiles.  The war was about to begin, and the serpents would stand no chance when the blood began to flow…

*Sakura*



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I hope you don't mind if I'm late for dinner Detective." she says numbly, her eyes wide, and her lip trembling without her even noticing it.  "I, I had the operator get a message to my Dad, but, I want to go with Koga to the hospital.  Can you wait to take my statemnt until later?"




“I can do you one better Sakura, I am headed to the hospital let me give you a ride.  I am not here to get your statement, your dad is like a brother to me, this is a hit against the family, I assure you the force will do whatever it takes to get the psycho that did this,” Detective Rose states flatly, a flash of anger in his oddly shaped eyes.

Something she never really noticed before were the strange slant and size of his eyes.  They were intense but also somewhat different then anything she had seen, his face was angular and flawless, and his long hair hid what looked to be pointy ears, maybe her eyes are just playing tricks with her, its probably the stress…

Detective Rose raises a brow, as the ambulance with Koga pulls away, “Uh, Sakura you alright, come on let me give you a ride over.”

*James and Dexter*

Outside near the car Selene turns to James, “She must really trust this M guy, I wonder, and do you guys think it might be Myron?  If so, why would he be hiding his identity unless he is hiding from people?  Dexter what was Myron into?  And a better question, what is that language everyone seems to be obsessing over, is that like some lost language of the scions or something?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 21, 2004)

"Don't rightly know what the language is called, I think the Professor came up with a name for it but I've forgotten by now. Myron encouraged us to keep looking into this, but we really don't know enough," James replies, "I remember some of that writing looked as though it was talking about a 'city of burning angels'. Some kind of reference to hell and demons I'd assume."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 21, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Don't rightly know what the language is called, I think the Professor came up with a name for it but I've forgotten by now. Myron encouraged us to keep looking into this, but we really don't know enough," James replies, "I remember some of that writing looked as though it was talking about a 'city of burning angels'. Some kind of reference to hell and demons I'd assume."




Selene listens to James as she pulls out on the road, Dexter in the back typing down his notes.  She glances to James, "Well a city of burning angels does sound pretty biblical, and hell-like... this is deep, real deep.  I don't like the idea of thinking that we may be dealing with real-life devils and burning angels..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 21, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I don't like the idea of thinking that we may be dealing with real-life devils and burning angels..."




"Apparently that's real-life Nephilim blood in your veins. Dealing with fallen angels and their ilk may be an inevitability, seeing as how you're descended from them. But don't take my word for it, I'd know about as much as you, if not less," James says, and smiles.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 22, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Apparently that's real-life Nephilim blood in your veins. Dealing with fallen angels and their ilk may be an inevitability, seeing as how you're descended from them. But don't take my word for it, I'd know about as much as you, if not less," James says, and smiles.



 Selene sighs, "I was afraid you would say that.  It sounds cool, but I get the feeling that there is going to be alot of headache attached to being descended from the Nephilim... I guess it could be one hell of a conversation starter though right?"

She shrugs as she meanders her way through traffic, "What are your thoughts about Department 7?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "What are your thoughts about Department 7?"




"Potentially, it could be a great new job which would challenge me and teach me _a lot_ of new things. Alternatively, it also has the potential to mess things up for me badly, but then again, government agencies can do that," James gives voice to his opinions.

_Could especially cause trouble if you're pretty unpopular with agencies back home._

"After that whole attempted assassination incident I'm under the impression there may be a lack of communication and coordination between D7 and Project Omega. They don't seem to cooperate very well, and unless this boss that both groups seem to be working for has orchestrated this with a purpose in mind, I think it could cause real problems in future," James hypothesises, trying to determine as much as he can from what he has been told thus far.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 23, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Potentially, it could be a great new job which would challenge me and teach me _a lot_ of new things. Alternatively, it also has the potential to mess things up for me badly, but then again, government agencies can do that," James gives voice to his opinions.




"You seem to have experience with these kinds of things, were you like a cop or something back in Australia?" Selene asks as she continues to lazily weave through the 405 traffic.



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "After that whole attempted assassination incident I'm under the impression there may be a lack of communication and coordination between D7 and Project Omega. They don't seem to cooperate very well, and unless this boss that both groups seem to be working for has orchestrated this with a purpose in mind, I think it could cause real problems in future," James hypothesises, trying to determine as much as he can from what he has been told thus far.




"So you are saying the left hand don't talk to the right kind of thing.  If they do work for the same boss I get the same feeling.  Maybe they don't like working together?  Or maybe there is more going on then we can see on the surface..." she sighs, "I think my life was complicated enough with David, now it is like ten times more so..."


----------



## Shalimar (May 23, 2004)

Sakura nods numbly at Darius's assurances, not really hearing any of it.  "Thank you." she says, idoly brshing a strand of hair behind an ear.  She shivers, not really cold, but her tank top was candy coated in blood, making it stick to her like a second skin, as well as rivulets of blood on her face from when she had leaned close to pull her brother to safety.

The law enforcement degree hadn't, couldn't have prepared her for the feelings of being soaked in her brother's blood, he was gonna be a lawyer, he shouldn't have been involved in this, it was her fault, her fault that he had been shot.  She didn't know what to feel, and beyond numbness, she wasn't, wasn't thinking, wasn't feeling, wasn't worrying, she was in shock.  In shock the littlest things are magnified, the tiniest problem becomes world shattering. For that reason, the detective's oddities were quite enthralling.

"Umm, no, I, just...lets just go, I don't think I could drive my bike anyway." she tells him, givinghim her hand, letting him lead her to the car.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 23, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sakura nods numbly at Darius's assurances, not really hearing any of it.  "Thank you." she says, idoly brshing a strand of hair behind an ear.  She shivers, not really cold, but her tank top was candy coated in blood, making it stick to her like a second skin, as well as rivulets of blood on her face from when she had leaned close to pull her brother to safety.
> 
> The law enforcement degree hadn't, couldn't have prepared her for the feelings of being soaked in her brother's blood, he was gonna be a lawyer, he shouldn't have been involved in this, it was her fault, her fault that he had been shot.  She didn't know what to feel, and beyond numbness, she wasn't, wasn't thinking, wasn't feeling, wasn't worrying, she was in shock.  In shock the littlest things are magnified, the tiniest problem becomes world shattering. For that reason, the detective's oddities were quite enthralling.
> 
> "Umm, no, I, just...lets just go, I don't think I could drive my bike anyway." she tells him, givinghim her hand, letting him lead her to the car.




Darius takes her by the hand and leads her to his vehicle, a black 2003 Mustang GT.  He lets her in and then opens his side and gets in silently, he mouths a word but thinks better of it and just pulls out and follows after the ambulance weaving through traffic, listening to some of the chatter over the police band.

Midway through the journey he finals says something, “I am sorry. Not sure what else to say, other then that Koga is lucky, I have had to tell many parents, loved ones and friends that another one of our own or kin would not be coming home.  Koga will pull through he is like your dad, like you, strong, and we will find the one’s who did this to him.  They will pay, one way or another.”

He goes silent as he continues to follow behind the ambulance as it pulls into the emergency room.  She can see them pulling Koga out and rushing him inside as Darius finds a place to park.  He gets out and helps Sakura out.

“Your father should hopefully be here or on his way,” he says walking with her inside.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 23, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "You seem to have experience with these kinds of things, were you like a cop or something back in Australia?" Selene asks as she continues to lazily weave through the 405 traffic.




James revisits some memories. He chuckles, and shakes his head.

"I worked for the government, yeah, but I wasn't really a cop. I was with ASIO, we dealt with terrorists and spies mostly, all political and national security style stuff," he explains, "Don't actually mention it to anyone though, especially with D7 getting in close to us, a former member of an intelligence agency living overseas would raise eyebrows."

_Hmm, now what to say if they ask why I'm here and not still working there..._


----------



## Shalimar (May 23, 2004)

"Thanks for the ride Darius, I probably would have wrapped my bike around a tree trying to get here." she admits gratefully, still trembling a little, but slowly coming back to herself.  "I hope so," she agrees when the detective mentions her father.  Her father was always so calm and collected, he would be able to fix things in a matter of hours, and then Koga would be safe, everyone would be safe.

Sakura exits the car and trails along after the paramedics and Koga like a lost puppy, hanging back so as to not be in the way, but still wanting to be there.  She sits and waits for the doctors, willing them to tell her that everything was alright, that he was gonna be fine.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 24, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Thanks for the ride Darius, I probably would have wrapped my bike around a tree trying to get here." she admits gratefully, still trembling a little, but slowly coming back to herself.  "I hope so," she agrees when the detective mentions her father.  Her father was always so calm and collected, he would be able to fix things in a matter of hours, and then Koga would be safe, everyone would be safe.
> 
> Sakura exits the car and trails along after the paramedics and Koga like a lost puppy, hanging back so as to not be in the way, but still wanting to be there.  She sits and waits for the doctors, willing them to tell her that everything was alright, that he was gonna be fine.




Darius nods as the two of you walk into the waiting room, where Sakura’s father is already waiting.  He gives her a curt stoic nod, his face unreadable, and his inner feelings unknown.  Darius and your father share a greeting and he greets Sakura as well but in a greeting that is as usual devoid of overt shows of affection, more of a comforting pat on the shoulder and a knowing look.  It is a rare sight when he loses that civility, and seems to have veins of ice, that can weather any storm.

Forty agonizing minutes pass of silence, with small talk, but nothing of import as the wait for the news continues.  Finally a doctor walks out with a relieved look, “I am sorry to keep you waiting, your son,” he addresses Sakura’s father, “will be fine.  We will keep him over night, but I don’t see a reason for him to stay more then that.  The bullet traveled right through his shoulder missing any vitals, and passed through the back, he will have a scar, but it should be minimal.  He was incredibly lucky.”

Sakura’s father, Kenshin nods, “Thank you, can we see him?”

“Yes just this way,” the doctor replies adjusting his glasses and leads them to Koga’s room.  When they arrive they see him sitting up, propped on his good arm stubbornly trying to sit up.  He succeeds just as they enter as the doctor sighs.

“I know, I am not supposed to strain myself, but I am not exactly going to lay here looking weak for my family.  I would never live it down,” he cracks a wry pained grin.

The doctor sighs, “Excuse me,” and exits and attempts to close the door, when another guest holds the door.  It is a woman of Chinese descent wearing a conservative outfit with both modern and Chinese influences.  She lowers her eyes demurely to the rest of the room, and Koga smiles upon seeing her.  Her hair is worn in a tight bun with chopsticks holding it in place, and blonde highlights streak through it.  She is very attractive, and also looks to be quite athletic as well, although in a very feminine way.

“Mai, I am sorry you had to see me like this,” Koga sighs, “everyone this is Mai, Mai this is my sister Sakura, my dad, and Detective Rose.”

She bows her head, “You are surprisingly talkative considering what happened to you.”

“What does not kill you, makes you stronger,” he replies.

Detective Rose just furrows his brow at the interesting scene.

*James & Dexter*

Selene listens, "So why are you here instead of in Australia chasing terrorists and stuff, isn't that more interesting then here?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 24, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Selene listens, "So why are you here instead of in Australia chasing terrorists and stuff, isn't that more interesting then here?"




_...Best not to say everything, just enough to give the picture._

"Couple of days ago I would have agreed, ASIO was more ineresting than private invesigator work, though my uncle's PI stories was what got me interested in investigation in the first place. But with D7 in the picture, things have taken a turn for the better where an interesting occupation is concerned," James continues after a moment, his voice a little quieter, "Why I'm not there anymore... Well, for starters, its no big secret that the Australian intelligence community is pretty fubar, at least back home it's not hard to reach that conclusion. There were some complications I can't really elaborate on, I resigned on bad terms with a lot of people, and decided to keep my head down for a while. You can understand that I'm a little worried about D7 making a background check, as I don't wanna end up a bargaining chip in political games, or worse. Like I said, the government can mess things up for you badly. If I'm unlucky, there'll be more to deal with than just gremlins and goblins, the FBI will likely want a word with me."

James looks out the window.

"I tend to be a lucky guy though, so that's why I'm taking the risk. Just to be safe, let's pretend we didn't talk about it," he adds, still looking out the window.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 25, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> _...Best not to say everything, just enough to give the picture._
> 
> "Couple of days ago I would have agreed, ASIO was more ineresting than private invesigator work, though my uncle's PI stories was what got me interested in investigation in the first place. But with D7 in the picture, things have taken a turn for the better where an interesting occupation is concerned," James continues after a moment, his voice a little quieter, "Why I'm not there anymore... Well, for starters, its no big secret that the Australian intelligence community is pretty fubar, at least back home it's not hard to reach that conclusion. There were some complications I can't really elaborate on, I resigned on bad terms with a lot of people, and decided to keep my head down for a while. You can understand that I'm a little worried about D7 making a background check, as I don't wanna end up a bargaining chip in political games, or worse. Like I said, the government can mess things up for you badly. If I'm unlucky, there'll be more to deal with than just gremlins and goblins, the FBI will likely want a word with me."
> 
> ...




"Umm okay," she says noncomittedly as she pulls into the office parking lot, "I promise not to tell."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 25, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Umm okay," she says noncomittedly as she pulls into the office parking lot, "I promise not to tell."




James smiles.

"I'll hold you to it," he says, and hops out of the car.

He greets Alicia once inside.

"Sakura back yet?" James asks, looking around for her.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James smiles.
> 
> "I'll hold you to it," he says, and hops out of the car.




Selene replies, "Don't worry, I doubt I understood what you said anyways."



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> He greets Alicia once inside.
> 
> "Sakura back yet?" James asks, looking around for her.




"Nope," she says not even looking up, "She is with her brother I thought, I don't figure she will be back till much later.  Why, do you need to get in contact with her?  I am sure she has her cell phone on her.  Oh you guys find out anything good from that Professor?"

Dexter takes a seat at his desk and gets to work, compiling information.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 27, 2004)

"Well, we know the Professor has a contact known only as M. It could be Myron," James replies, sounding uncertain, "Other than that, nothing new."

He walks over to his desk and takes a seat.

"Selene, what would Kristy be doing right now?" he pauses for a moment, "Her name's Kristy, right?"

_Hope I got it right this time._


----------



## Shalimar (May 27, 2004)

Sakura lets out the breath she was unaware that she was holding when the doctor approached, Koga was going to be fine, it was going to be okay, he was safe.  Her delicate face lit up with a smile, and she gave her father a hug out of sheer happyness, something he would never have done.

"Thats great news doctor, thank you for all your efforts on our behalf." she thanks the doctor, giving him a bow to acknowledge the value of what he had done.  She follows along in his wake as he ushers them to Koga.  When she sees that he is sitting up AMA, she punches him in the good arm, not hard at all, just annoyingly.

"You doofus, you need to listen to the doctor, if you screw up getting better because your being bullheaded, I am gonna hurt you." she tells him smiling at him, an unnoticed tear running down her cheek.  When the chinese girl entered the room, she started to tell her she had the wrong room, but then turned to her brother, and then simply smiled when her brother made introductions.

"Hello Mai, its very nice to meet you."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 28, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Selene, what would Kristy be doing right now?" he pauses for a moment, "Her name's Kristy, right?"
> 
> _Hope I got it right this time._




"Krista," Selene corrects, "and chances are if she isn't with her boyfriend then she is at the beach catching some rays or maybe surfing.  But I can always just give her a call if you want to catch up with her," she says holding out her phone.

*Sakura*

“I’m fine,” Koga replies, “relax Sakura, okay I don’t need you trying to be all maternal or something.  I am going to be fine, and the sooner I get out of here the better I will feel.”

Mai smiles sweetly, “She is just worried Koga, you should not be so harsh.”

“I know, I know.  I just don’t need people hovering over me.  I got total faith in the system that it will find who was responsible and bring them to justice,” he sighs.

Mai nods glancing to Detective Rose, “I am sure they will.”

“We protect our own,” Darius replies.

“Well since you are up, I don’t have to leave this on your night stand,” Mai hands him an envelope that says Hallmark on the outside.  Koga just smiles and places it in his lap.

“Thanks.”

“I just wanted to let you know I was thinking about you Koga, I need to get going, I will stop by later to check on you.  Try not to aggravate your injuries, okay?”

“I will try not to,” he sighs laying back, playing with the envelope in his hands as she bows and leaves.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 28, 2004)

_Heh, I've never been very good with names._

"That's the question, how do we go about this and not have her notice she's under the microscope? Surveillance is an option, but with all the stuff she's involved in she'd be moving around a lot, which could make it easier for her to notice us and us to lose track of her," James thinks of their options, "Speaking with her wouldn't be a simple task either. I'm worried that if she knew we suspected her of something it'd steer the investigation into a brick wall."


----------



## Shalimar (May 28, 2004)

Sakura smiles at the chinese girl, "Yea, listen to Mai.  I'm not being maternal or anything, I am just going to hurt you if you hurt yourself worse by screwing around, I want you to get better as soon as possible.  Your my brother, I'm suppoused to worry, so thats what I am doing you smart ass." Sakura tells her brother before plopping down into a chair next to his bed.

After Mai leaves, she smiles at Koga, "I take it she likes Thai?" she asks him.  "Was she who you wanted me to meet?"  then she gives a glance at Darius, and blushes faintly, "I guess we can wait to talk, we should talk to whoever is gonna be handling your case, so they can get started or whatever."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 29, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> _Heh, I've never been very good with names._
> 
> "That's the question, how do we go about this and not have her notice she's under the microscope? Surveillance is an option, but with all the stuff she's involved in she'd be moving around a lot, which could make it easier for her to notice us and us to lose track of her," James thinks of their options, "Speaking with her wouldn't be a simple task either. I'm worried that if she knew we suspected her of something it'd steer the investigation into a brick wall."




Selene listens, “Well you are right, if she suspects anything, if anything is going on then we would blow this case wide open, and petty much miss our chance.  I just have a hard time reconciling the Krista I know with the fact that she might be mixed up with some killer cult that may or may not b mixed up with the murder at the school… it’s just a little freaky.”

“Well stranger things have been known to happen,” Alicia responds.

Selene shrugs, “Sure.”

*Sakura*

Koga laughs, “No, not Mai, she is a good friend from school, nothing like that, see there you go jumping to conclusions again,” he chides.  He turns to Darius, “Do you really need me to tell you that I didn’t see anything, I probably saw less then Sakura did…”

“No, forensics will be looking over the bullet, found at the scene, and checking any witnesses, but you know that we will be touch.  I will wait outside, to give you guys some time,” he turns and exits.

“I will be fine Sakura,” he says opening the envelope with the card and slides it out, reading it carefully being sighing and slipping it back in, the look is a little our for a moment before he turns to dad.

“So old man, you got any words of wisdom?” Koga says.

Father stays silent for a moment, “I am just glad to see you are alright, son.  No words of wisdom, just simple concern.”

“Try not to strain yourself, I will be fine dad.  So don’t worry about me, I won’t need you to fix anything for me, I can handle my own messes.”

“This isn’t about handling messes, you were just shot,” father replies.

“It’s about making sure we live up to the family name, I know.  All too well,” Koga replies dryly.

Father folds his arms across his chest, “I am still your father, Koga.  This isn’t like you to be so disrespectful.”

“Oh, well maybe its time you met the real Koga.”

“I thought I did, son,” father replies looking visibly upset.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 29, 2004)

[ooc: Tokiwong, I felt I had to mention I really like the NPC's, they have character and their own issues to deal with. It's impressive. ]

"As they say, innocent until proven guilty. Maybe Krista is close to the people we're looking for, and not quite as involved and active in this cult theory as we think. You can always hope, Selene," James looks sympathetic, "Like Alicia says, stranger things have happened."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 29, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> [ooc: Tokiwong, I felt I had to mention I really like the NPC's, they have character and their own issues to deal with. It's impressive. ]
> 
> "As they say, innocent until proven guilty. Maybe Krista is close to the people we're looking for, and not quite as involved and active in this cult theory as we think. You can always hope, Selene," James looks sympathetic, "Like Alicia says, stranger things have happened."



 Alicia beams, "I mean I read this article about how alien abductions are really just a cover for the government doing experimental testing on us.  How wicked, huh?  I would like to think its really the aliens, and not people... that would freak me out."

Selene just gives her a look, "Huh?"

"Aliens.  Abductions.  Government.  Think about it," Alicia replies flatly.

"Huh?" Selene questions, "What do aliens have to do with Krista?"

"I was just explaining how strange things happen, come on keep up with the conversation," she turns to James, "you understand where I am going with this right?"

_Thanks Festy, I try _


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 30, 2004)

James wears the face he normally has prepared for the alien discussions. The 'ah, very interesting, I'll nod here and there and smile like I understand' face.

"You're saying that the people we got into a gunfight with were actually pretending to be aliens pretending to be people so they could abduct Selene and have the government experiment on her?" he asks, not quite sure where Alicia is going.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 30, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James wears the face he normally has prepared for the alien discussions. The 'ah, very interesting, I'll nod here and there and smile like I understand' face.
> 
> "You're saying that the people we got into a gunfight with were actually pretending to be aliens pretending to be people so they could abduct Selene and have the government experiment on her?" he asks, not quite sure where Alicia is going.




"Well uh, that sounds complicated but exactly the kind of thing the aliens would want you to think.  I mean they can mess with your head, make you see things, its all in a book, I will bring it in and then you will see the truth," she finishes.

"Anyways..." Selene looks away, "If Sakura is busy, and Dexter is busy, James want to grab some lunch and we bring something back for Alicia and-"

"No thanks, I brought my lunch, new diet," Alicia says.

"Okay food for Dexter," she walks out grabbing James, "Come on, lets get some food..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 31, 2004)

"I like food," James manages to get out before being dragged off by the arm.

"So where do we plan to buy lunch?" he asks when given opportunity, "Any place not run by hippies is fine by me."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 31, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "I like food," James manages to get out before being dragged off by the arm.
> 
> "So where do we plan to buy lunch?" he asks when given opportunity, "Any place not run by hippies is fine by me."



 "I don't care," she pulls out of the parking lot, "just had to get out of there or my head would explode.  I feel like my IQ went down like ten points," she sighs, "but then who am I to talk, I had run-in with the devil's child..." she jokes.

"Here this looks good," she pulls into an American diner called Franky Joe's, "burgers, frires, and milkshake... all fattening, and all very good."


----------



## JimAde (Jun 1, 2004)

A full 30 seconds after Selene and James leave Dexter looks up distractedly from his computer and says, "Yeah food sounds good.  How about..."  He looks around blankly for a moment, then turns to Alicia.  "Chinese?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2004)

Sakura gives Darius a brave smile and a wave as he heads out into the hallway, she stops him before he leaves though, "Can we do dinner tomorrow instead of tonight?  I don't think I'd be really good company." she says wistfully.

Once the other detective is gone she looks puzzled at her older twin's expression.  "Whats wrong Koga?" she asks him.  When he and her father start to argue she lets out a low growl, "Do you two really have to fight? I mean this is nuts can't you get along for a little while?" she asks before she stands up and moves are Kogas bed to look out the window, where her father and her brother can't see her face as she does a calming exercise.

She considers telling her father whats going on, but she dismisses it rather quickly, while it may not be right, she can't help but feel that Koga was shot because she told him and she didn't want anyone to hurt her father.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 1, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I don't care," she pulls out of the parking lot, "just had to get out of there or my head would explode. I feel like my IQ went down like ten points," she sighs, "but then who am I to talk, I had run-in with the devil's child..." she jokes.




"I thought his name was Damien or something... but then I got that off South Park so it may not be applicable," James shrugs.




			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Here this looks good," she pulls into an American diner called Franky Joe's, "burgers, frires, and milkshake... all fattening, and all very good."




"Brilliant, cos diet food is the devil," James says as he enters, "What should we get for Dexter? With our help his arteries can get clogged that little bit sooner."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 1, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sakura gives Darius a brave smile and a wave as he heads out into the hallway, she stops him before he leaves though, "Can we do dinner tomorrow instead of tonight?  I don't think I'd be really good company." she says wistfully.




Darius nods, "I understand."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Once the other detective is gone she looks puzzled at her older twin's expression.  "Whats wrong Koga?" she asks him.  When he and her father start to argue she lets out a low growl, "Do you two really have to fight? I mean this is nuts can't you get along for a little while?" she asks before she stands up and moves are Kogas bed to look out the window, where her father and her brother can't see her face as she does a calming exercise.
> 
> She considers telling her father whats going on, but she dismisses it rather quickly, while it may not be right, she can't help but feel that Koga was shot because she told him and she didn't want anyone to hurt her father.




Koga sighs, “I think you guys should go, I need some rest.  Thanks for coming though, I just want to be alone for now.  Alright?  I know you are both worried about me, but I don’t nee either of you to fix this, the cops can handle it, and I will make sure I take care of myself.”

Father does not say anything, and just folds his arms across his chest.

“Don’t give m that look Sakura,” he says without even looking, “and before you beat yourself over the head, I highly doubt this has anything to do with Department 7, you being psychic or anything like that.  Although it may seem like that,” he says laying back.

Father finally speaks, “What are you talking about?”

“Oh she didn’t tell you yet,” he looks to Sakura, “you might want to have hr show you pops, it’s easier that way.”

*Dexter*

Alicia turns, “Yeah just a little slow on the uptake, but I think they said they were going to bring something back for you.  It sounds like you guys had a fun time with the professor.  Care to talk about it, or is this hush hush stuff, like Department 7?”


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 1, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "I thought his name was Damien or something... but then I got that off South Park so it may not be applicable," James shrugs.




"No, I was talking about Gabriel," she laughs, "you know sharp teeth... red skin... tail... all very unnormal things."



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Brilliant, cos diet food is the devil," James says as he enters, "What should we get for Dexter? With our help his arteries can get clogged that little bit sooner."




"Well I have never actually been here," she says walking in, a doorbell sounding.  Inside it has the look of a clean old-school diner, the only peculiarity is that everyone inside both customers and the staff stand about five feet high and are very stocky in build, it wouldn't be odd if everyone didn't look like that.  Many of the men look like bikers, and have decent length beards while some men, have their heads shaved, and there seem to be differing ethnic groups, but again they all have similar builds.

Selene looks around, "Uhh, cute place?"

A stocky woman with red hair in a bun approaches, "Can I get you two a booth for two?" she says in a husky voice, that borders on deep...


----------



## JimAde (Jun 1, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Alicia turns, “Yeah just a little slow on the uptake, but I think they said they were going to bring something back for you. It sounds like you guys had a fun time with the professor. Care to talk about it, or is this hush hush stuff, like Department 7?”



Dexter shrugs.  "Not much to say, really.  She was fine but about as friendly as a Siamese cat.  We think she might be in contact with my cousin, but we're not sure."  He leans back in his chair and puts his feet on the desk, staring at the ceiling for a moment.  "I feel like we're missing something in all this, but I don't know what."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 1, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter shrugs.  "Not much to say, really.  She was fine but about as friendly as a Siamese cat.  We think she might be in contact with my cousin, but we're not sure."  He leans back in his chair and puts his feet on the desk, staring at the ceiling for a moment.  "I feel like we're missing something in all this, but I don't know what."



 Alicia nods, “What do you mean by missing something?  Like a piece of the puzzle?  It sounds like a few pieces are missing actually.  I mean your cousin just seems pretty weird.  So do you think your cousin, the murders, the script, and Department 7 are all related?”


----------



## JimAde (Jun 1, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Alicia nods, “What do you mean by missing something? Like a piece of the puzzle? It sounds like a few pieces are missing actually. I mean your cousin just seems pretty weird. So do you think your cousin, the murders, the script, and Department 7 are all related?”



"I don't know," Dexter says simply.  "I suspect Department 7 either knows something about the murders or is doing their own investigation.  The weird script fragment, and therefore Krista, probably is related to the murders so that should be our first priority.  As far as Myron...I hate to admit it but you're right.  He is weird.  But as the saying goes 'Just because you're paranoid, doesn't mean they're NOT out to get you'."  He sits back up and starts typing again.  "Only one way to find out, I guess."

[OOC: Ok, time to get serious.  We need to get somebody besides Selene into position on campus.  Dexter will hack Pepperdine's system to create a new student there.  He'll start laying the groundwork now, but not create the new student until he has a chance to consult with the others.  We need to decide which of us will do it.  I'm thinking Sakura, but I want their opinions.]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "No, I was talking about Gabriel," she laughs, "you know sharp teeth... red skin... tail... all very unnormal things."




"Ah yes, the demonic fellow, very... demon-like," James says, kinda unsure how else to describe Gabriel.



			
				Tokiwing said:
			
		

> "Well I have never actually been here," she says walking in, a doorbell sounding. Inside it has the look of a clean old-school diner, the only peculiarity is that everyone inside both customers and the staff stand about five feet high and are very stocky in build, it wouldn't be odd if everyone didn't look like that. Many of the men look like bikers, and have decent length beards while some men, have their heads shaved, and there seem to be differing ethnic groups, but again they all have similar builds.
> 
> Selene looks around, "Uhh, cute place?"




_Is it me or do these people look like that pizza delivery guy..._



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> A stocky woman with red hair in a bun approaches, "Can I get you two a booth for two?" she says in a husky voice, that borders on deep...




James glances around, and starts to feel like the sore thumb he appears to stick out like.

"You do take-away?" he asks, not wanting to make Dexter wait too long for his lunch, but also not entirely sure whether staying would be a wise choice.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 2, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Ah yes, the demonic fellow, very... demon-like," James says, kinda unsure how else to describe Gabriel.




Selene rolls her eyes, "Yeah..."



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "You do take-away?" he asks, not wanting to make Dexter wait too long for his lunch, but also not entirely sure whether staying would be a wise choice.




The waitress scrunches her nose, "What you don't want to sit down?" She shoves James towards a booth, "take a seat child, you need some good food, I reccomend the Franky Joe's Sloppy Special!  Now that is good eating, what do you say?"

Selene turns to James, "Sounds good," as she takes a seat.

*Dexter*

Alicia listens, “Sounds like you’re going to do some cool stuff again.  But you are right just because you are paranoid does not mean thy are not after you, chances are you are like on the cusp of some grand conspiracy to cover up the alien insurgency, you know the book I am reading totally blows the lid off what the government is up to.”

She looks to continue when the ringer on the door sounds, as someone walks into the waiting room out front.  Alicia sighs, “Looks like we got ourselves another client.”

“You want to handle it, Dexter?” she says looking into video image from the waiting room.  A tall dark skinned female stands out front with long blonde hair, and shades.  She wears her long hair in a bun, and has a killer black power suit on.

She casually glances up to the camera, and then takes a seat and crosses her legs.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Alicia listens, “Sounds like you’re going to do some cool stuff again. But you are right just because you are paranoid does not mean thy are not after you, chances are you are like on the cusp of some grand conspiracy to cover up the alien insurgency, you know the book I am reading totally blows the lid off what the government is up to.”
> 
> She looks to continue when the ringer on the door sounds, as someone walks into the waiting room out front. Alicia sighs, “Looks like we got ourselves another client.”
> 
> ...



"Okeydoke," Dexter says.  He grabs a spiral notebook and pen from his desk and slouches toward the door.  He glances at the monitor as he walks by.  "Looks like she's got some money.  At this rate I'll be able to get that PDA I wanted."  He steps through the door closing it behind him and addresses the woman.  "Hi.  Can I help you?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 2, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Okeydoke," Dexter says.  He grabs a spiral notebook and pen from his desk and slouches toward the door.  He glances at the monitor as he walks by.  "Looks like she's got some money.  At this rate I'll be able to get that PDA I wanted."  He steps through the door closing it behind him and addresses the woman.  "Hi.  Can I help you?"




The lady looks up and stands, “Yes I believe you may, I am looking for a private investigator to do some research on a specific individual.  Your firm has a positive reputation and I would like to request your services, if possible.”

She speaks in a smooth voice, and there is a slight inflection to her speech.  An accent that at the moment he cannot place.   Her lips are a dark shade of purple, and she leaves the shades on as she speaks.  She has a perfect slim frame, and her skin is ebon and flawless.  Her ears are elfin, and pointed at the tips, and she has an air of command about her.

“My name is Halindra Schultz, and you are?” she says smoothly with her strange accent, extending her hand in a dainty female like manner.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “My name is Halindra Schultz, and you are?” she says smoothly with her strange accent, extending her hand in a dainty female like manner.



Dexter takes her hand and says, "Dexter Kaufman.  I'm an associate investigator here.  Please come through to my desk and have a seat."  He escorts her through the door into the office area and shows her to a seat by his desk.  "Would you like a coffee?  Tea?"

Once the two of them are seated, Dexter opens the notebook and writes the woman's name at the top of a clean sheet.  "Now, Ms. Schultz, who is it that you'd like us to look into?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The waitress scrunches her nose, "What you don't want to sit down?" She shoves James towards a booth, "take a seat child, you need some good food, I reccomend the Franky Joe's Sloppy Special! Now that is good eating, what do you say?"
> 
> Selene turns to James, "Sounds good," as she takes a seat.




James takes a seat, surprised by how forceful the short woman is.

"I'll have one of them too," he says with a smile.

Once the waiter is out of earshot he leans over to Selene.

"Is it me or is everyone else here notably shorter than normal?" he asks quietly.

_I mean the pizza guy wasn't that meaningful of an occurance, but a diner-full? Is there something I'm missing here?_


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 3, 2004)

Sakura sighs, knowing she was being foolish and that she couldn't get out of telling him now, she flops down to take a seat on Koga's bed, making sure not to jostle it too much.  "Daddy, I was working on this case, a man was cheating on his wife and she wanted proof, so she hired us, and we got the proof, but I had a vision about the girl he was dating being killed, and it happened like in my vision, except this time, me and my partners were there to stop it." she says, pausing to wonder whether or not she should relate what was going on between her and Darius.

"Detective Rose showed up on the scene to question us, but a guy from Department 7 got jurisdiction and took us all back to his office.  He told his all about what why the girl was targeted, because of her powers, just like I was gonna be targeted because of mine.  I didn't really believe him and I got angry and I started movingthings with my mind.  Anyway, long story short, there are a bunch of people hunting people who have powers, and Dept 7 needs more pffocers to police all of the weirdo stuff that goes on, with these hunters, so they offered me a job, I'd get to actually be a cop, and so are the other detectives and the Girl I told you about." she says excitedly.

"I know its sort of hard to believe, about the powers I mean, Koga didn't believe me either, so here goes." she says, concentrating on her father's favorite pen which he always keeps in his shirt pocket, it was a family heirloom, one that had been passed down from her great grandpa, her Father's grandfather, and would be passed on to Koga's oldest son, in time.  She made the pen float about in circles around her and her father until she had it write the words, I love you, on a napkin on the bedside table.  She handed the Napkin to her brother, and the Pen back to her father, hoping for his approval of her decision, something she always craved, even if she did not admit it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 3, 2004)

*Sakura*

Father makes no immediate move as if he is not really surprised.  He finally speaks after long moments, “I always wondered if you two would display the strange abilities your mother has, she worries as well.  One of the reasons I have yet to tell her about the incident with Koga.  I do not know much about Department 7, but I have heard of them in passing, if this is what you want to do, then I am not going to stop you, Sakura.”

“So mom has the powers too,” Koga replies, “and I get to take after dad, cause I don’t have anything like Sakura has.”

“You should not make such light of it, son,” father continues, “there are some that would fear and try to hurt your sister.”

“Bad news for them, Sakura can handle herself,” Koga replies.

“Perhaps, but if you want to know more about this Sakura, you may want to speak with your mother about your powers,” father finishes.

*James*

Selene orders milkshakes for both detectives.

“No, I notice it too, I have been noticing all kinds of strange things like last night, like I see the world in a new light.  It’s sort of strange, maybe it’s the stress from last night, I mean we did both get shot,” she jokes.

The waitress returns with the milkshakes and sets the m down, her name tag reads, “Marlene” and she has tough skin, and a powerful stocky build.  She wears a blue dress with a white apron, and her red hair is up in a tight bun.  She is missing some teeth, but has a womanly face, and a necklace with a hammer shaped medallion around her neck.

Marlene taps her notepad, “So anything else I can get you two?”

*Dexter*

Halindra Shultz smiles to Dexter taking a seat next to his desk.  The smile is short-lived as she produces a picture of a thin-faced man with ebon skin and a baldhead.  His eyes are strange in that they look almost red in the picture though it could just be the photo.  Halindra places the photo on the desk, “This used to be an associate for my employer but he has gone missing, his name is Rizzym Williams.  I would like for you to find him, and notify myself if he is alive or dead, and his location.  I presume this can be done for the right price?”


----------



## JimAde (Jun 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Halindra Shultz smiles to Dexter taking a seat next to his desk. The smile is short-lived as she produces a picture of a thin-faced man with ebon skin and a baldhead. His eyes are strange in that they look almost red in the picture though it could just be the photo. Halindra places the photo on the desk, “This used to be an associate for my employer but he has gone missing, his name is Rizzym Williams.



Dexter starts scribbling on the notebook and says, "His name is Risen?  Can you spell that?  Uh huh," he says, noting it down.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I would like for you to find him, and notify myself if he is alive or dead, and his location. I presume this can be done for the right price?”



Dexter smiles.  "We like to say anything is possible if there are enough billable hours," he says.  He slides a sheet of paper across the desk.  It lists standard hourly rates as well as the firm's usual terms concerning expenses and equipment.

[OOC: I'll pepper in a few questions here to ease the turn-around time]

"First a few preliminary questions:  

Your address and phone number?

When and where was Mr. Williams last seen?  And by whom?  

This employer you spoke of: can I have his name and telephone number?  

Any other friends, relatives or associates of Mr. Williams you can give me?
"

He picks up the photo and examines it closely.  "Where was this picture taken?  The lighting is weird," he says looking at the eyes.  Then he glances at his new client, noting her dark skin and sunglasses.  "Is this guy a relative of yours?  I don't mean to pry, but it's a lot easier to do this kind of work when we have all the available information on the subject."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 3, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "We like to say anything is possible if there are enough billable hours," he says.  He slides a sheet of paper across the desk.  It lists standard hourly rates as well as the firm's usual terms concerning expenses and equipment.




Halindra looks it over and givs a curt nod, "That looks satisfactory."



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "First a few preliminary questions:
> 
> Your address and phone number?




Halindra provides the information, an address and the number to her cell phone, along with a Yahoo email address.



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> When and where was Mr. Williams last seen?  And by whom?




"He was last seen 72 hours ago in the vicinity a night club called, Verve.  The last person to see him was a young woman working at the club by the name of Chloe, she was not all that forthcoming with the information though," the ebon woman adds.  



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> This employer you spoke of: can I have his name and telephone number?




"No you may not.  You will deal with me only," she responds flatly.



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> Any other friends, relatives or associates of Mr. Williams you can give me?




"That is why I am coming to you, I have run my leads dry, I hope you will have better luck, detective," she replies smoothly.



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> He picks up the photo and examines it closely.  "Where was this picture taken?  The lighting is weird," he says looking at the eyes.  Then he glances at his new client, noting her dark skin and sunglasses.  "Is this guy a relative of yours?  I don't mean to pry, but it's a lot easier to do this kind of work when we have all the available information on the subject."




"No this male... Rizzym is not a relative, he works for my employer.  We are simply concerned with where he may have gone, and are not all that pleased with what the police have done thus far.  This picture was given to me, I do not know where it was taken," she says.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 3, 2004)

Dexter nods.  "Ok," he says standing.  "I'll present the case to my colleagues when they return and we'll contact you when we learn something or if we have any further questions for you."  He escorts the woman toward the door.  As he holds it open for her, Dexter says, "You know, Ms. Schultz..." He hesitates for a moment then continues, "I'm something of an amateur linguist, but I can't quite place your accent.  Where are you from originally?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 3, 2004)

*Dexter*

Halindra pauses as she exits.  She glances over her shoulder, “You are indeed perceptive I had been lead to believe that my English was nearly flawless,” she appraises him.  She draws her lips into a venomous smile, “the native tongue of my kin is what one would call of the Old World.  It is a tongue not commonly spoken among the more common populace, perhaps if you please my employer I may indulge your curiosity further.  Perhaps,” she says seductively before walking out to her BMW coupe.

Alicia smiles, “Interesting lady,” as she pulls away, “the guy she is looking for is kind of cute, if you find him alive, find out if he is single,” she winks.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Marlene taps her notepad, “So anything else I can get you two?”




_Well, might as well ask about it, better than being in the dark. If I offend her its not like I ever have to come back here._

"Marlene, excuse me if I may seem rude, but I noticed everyone here is notably shorter than my friend or I, and tougher looking than most bouncers. Can you tell me why that is?" James asks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 4, 2004)

*James*

Marlene smiles, "Oh, I had not even noticed," she shrugs, "most folks that come here don't notice either.  But since you are curious the clientele is usually good and right dwarf folks, like myself," she taps her hammer shaped medallion on her necklace.

"Is there anything else you need or you want some time to gawk at us dwarf folks," she laughs, "excuse my humor child."

"Dwarf folks?" Selene asks, "so what does that mean?"

"Children of Moradin, its a long story miss, but if you got time and if you are ordering more food, I would be more then willing to share," she rubs a spot on the table with a white rag.

"Children of Moradin?" Selene just looks more confused.

Marlene smiles, baring some gaps in her teeth, but a smile nonetheless.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Alicia smiles, “Interesting lady,” as she pulls away, “the guy she is looking for is kind of cute, if you find him alive, find out if he is single,” she winks.



Dexter looks at her quizzically for a moment, then goes to his desk.  Lifting the photo he crosses to Alicia and places it in front of her.  "You think this guy's cute?" he asks.  Watching her closely he adds, "Take a good look.  Don't you see something just a little...odd about him?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 4, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter looks at her quizzically for a moment, then goes to his desk.  Lifting the photo he crosses to Alicia and places it in front of her.  "You think this guy's cute?" he asks.  Watching her closely he adds, "Take a good look.  Don't you see something just a little...odd about him?"



 Alicia looks at it carefully, “The ears are pointed, that is kind of cool, I wonder if he is like a goth or something cause the red contacts are pretty cool,” she looks up to Dexter, “so what is so weird about hi guy, he looks pretty exotic.  Although the woman looked pretty exotic too.  She said his name was Rizzym?  Kind of a weird name, but maybe its like a nickname or something.”

She hands the photo back, “I heard about that club, Verve.  It’s supposed to be really cool, and like all of the big stars I guess go there at one time or another.  I bet it is so cool inside,” she sighs.

“But yeah he looks really cute, all brooding, and tough,” she grins with a shrug, “sue me I like the tough guys, okay?”

It is about this time that Dexter notices the t-shirt folded neatly on his desk reading, ‘There are 10 types of people in the world, those that understand binary, and those that don’t’.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “But yeah he looks really cute, all brooding, and tough,” she grins with a shrug, “sue me I like the tough guys, okay?”



Dexter shakes his head.  He thinks, but is smart enough not to say, "Women!"



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> It is about this time that Dexter notices the t-shirt folded neatly on his desk reading, ‘There are 10 types of people in the world, those that understand binary, and those that don’t’.



He sets the photo back on his own desk and lifts up the shirt.  After reading it he chuckles and says "where did this come from?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 4, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> He sets the photo back on his own desk and lifts up the shirt.  After reading it he chuckles and says "where did this come from?"




"Oh that lady Miss Brown dropped that off, something about you getting a kick out of it.  I don't get it though, if there are 10 kinds of people why does it list two options?  Its sort of stupid," she shrugs.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Oh that lady Miss Brown dropped that off, something about you getting a kick out of it. I don't get it though, if there are 10 kinds of people why does it list two options? Its sort of stupid," she shrugs.



"It's a computer gag.  Because binary numbers are..." he stops, looking at Alicia.  "Never mind.  I guess it is just stupid," he says casually as he sits down at his desk.  "Selene left it?  I didn't know she was such a geek," he says with a smile.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 4, 2004)

*Dexter*

Alicia smacks her forehead, "Oh crap, I meant Miss Martin, you know Sandra Martin.  The lady we just helped, I guess I just got them confused.  Selene seems a little too girly to be a geek.  I think Sandra likes you," she says with an impish grin.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Alicia smacks her forehead, "Oh crap, I meant Miss Martin, you know Sandra Martin. The lady we just helped, I guess I just got them confused. Selene seems a little too girly to be a geek.



Dexter suddenly stops as his insides freeze.  "Sandra?" he asks, his voice suddenly tight.  



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I think Sandra likes you," she says with an impish grin.



"Don't," he begins but his voice breaks strangely.  He clears his throat and starts again.  "Don't be silly," he says unconvincingly, "she's just a client."  Dexter picks up the shirt again and looks at it thoughtfully.  After a moment he decisively pulls his computer to him and begins composing an e-mail:

Dear Sandra,

    I just got the shirt you left.  Thanks, it's a riot.  

    I was thinking about going to the computer show in Pomona next weekend to pick up a PDA and some other stuff I need.  Are you interested?  The prices are great!

    Anyway, just a thought.  Let me know what you think.

-Dexter Kaufman

He pauses for another moment, then stabs the mouse button to send.  Dexter lets out a long sigh and says, "Ok, back to work."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 5, 2004)

_If Dexter is about to get busy, I need to know what skills he is going use and what he is going to try and accomplish, and all that.  Also any action point expenditures so I can get rolling _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 5, 2004)

James was a little confused at first, but didn't want to give up an opportunity for information relevant to the whole Department 7 situation. He shuffles over to give Marlene some space to sit down.

"How about some more of Franky Joe's Sloppy Special? Unless there's something else I should try," he smiles, and looks to Selene, "Whatcha reckon', Selene?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 5, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James was a little confused at first, but didn't want to give up an opportunity for information relevant to the whole Department 7 situation. He shuffles over to give Marlene some space to sit down.
> 
> "How about some more of Franky Joe's Sloppy Special? Unless there's something else I should try," he smiles, and looks to Selene, "Whatcha reckon', Selene?"



 Selene smiles, “Well an extra special would be good, Dexter needs something to eat.  How about some chili-cheese fries as well, and mmm, some of this Apple Pie ala Mode for desert, now that sounds tasty!”

“Hungry little woman you got there,” Marlene chuckles as she takes a seat, “now that is the kind of girl I like to see, not afraid to feed her mouth, none of these waif thin watching their weight lasses.”

Selene laughs, “Why thank you.”

“So you want to know about us children of Moradin, eh?  Well like I said it’s a long story, most of us have been here since the old times, you know?  Or so my Grandpa used to say, before them dark times he would say.  I never really understood the whole tale, but I reckon there was a right nasty war back in them old times,” she pauses to think.

Selene listens turning to James somewhat concerned but say nothing as she lowers her head to sip some milkshake through hr straw.

“Well unlike them story books this was some ancient battle between good and evil, you know, and according to my Grandpa, the good won the early fight, but ultimately lost to some great evil or something or the other.  Course in winning, it lost as well and so there was no decisive victor and the children of the great evil were scattered, Grandpa used to call them the Nephilim or something, some weird name,” she shrugs, “it’s a legend mind you, most of this was probably just some flight of fantasy on the side of my Grandpa but he swears up and down that Moradin, I guess he is like a saint or god or something, watched over us good and right dwarf folks, like we were his children.   He lead us good folks through them dark times.”

Selene nods, “Wow… and then what?”

“Well, I don’t know I mean this was all a long time ago, so I guess things got better,” she shrugs, “it’s a legend honey, like myth and stuff.  I mean to think that the world was much different then it is now, an evil nation rising up and threatening the world, I mean something like that would leave a legacy, right?” she stands, “Oops, here I am rattling my mouth, and I need to check on your food and some other customers, I will put in your other orders!”

She stalks off to check her other customers.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 5, 2004)

"That's an interesting insight into your heritage," James notes quietly after Marlene has left, "Must be unnerving to be the descendant of some 'great evil'. What really puzzles me though is why I haven't noticed any dwarves before now, it's like a switch has been hit in my head and all these things are only coming to my attention now. But enough of that, I'm guessing this whole Nephilim thing has you worried, wanna talk about? Or would you rather deal with things as they come? I do have a degree in psychology you know, so I can do the whole help get things in perspective deal."

James enquires, concerned about how Selene might feel about the recent series of revelations. Of course how it's affected him is another matter, but if he can help someone else then he'd likely feel better also.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 5, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "That's an interesting insight into your heritage," James notes quietly after Marlene has left, "Must be unnerving to be the descendant of some 'great evil'. What really puzzles me though is why I haven't noticed any dwarves before now, it's like a switch has been hit in my head and all these things are only coming to my attention now. But enough of that, I'm guessing this whole Nephilim thing has you worried, wanna talk about? Or would you rather deal with things as they come? I do have a degree in psychology you know, so I can do the whole help get things in perspective deal."
> 
> James enquires, concerned about how Selene might feel about the recent series of revelations. Of course how it's affected him is another matter, but if he can help someone else then he'd likely feel better also.



 Selene sighs, “See it is the opposite with me, its like no one else could see so easily what I could see.  I have gotten so used to it, that I don’t even mention it anymore, because I know people don’t understand.”

“Like that detective, we met the other night.  I mean he isn’t normal, not like you or me.  I mean he isn’t really strange looking, like Gabriel, but he is different.  He looks like us, but his ears are pointier then ours, his eyes oddly shaped… I mean the easiest thing I could think of is like the Lord of the Rings, films.”

She takes another sip of her milkshake, “But I never would have thought that I might be descended from something so crazy.  I knew I was different, but not that different.  I am just a little confused right now, you know?  But,” she smiles, “I am not scared to find out where this will lead me.  I just hope that Sakura and I can find out more of our heritage, and why we are the way we are.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 5, 2004)

James smiles, impressed by Selene's resolve.

"In that case I think you'll do fine," he says, before thinking of the point Selene brought up about the detective, "Which detective? One of the D7 ones? I wonder how much of Lord of the Rings can be applied to this. As far as we know Tolkien could have been writing a history book in light of all this... Totally off topic though, how much do you think silver bullets would cost? Suggesting I might need them, should werewolves or vampires exist as well."

_Hope I don't need silver bullets, they'd cost an arm and a leg! And where could I buy them? Meh, I'll worry about it if it ever comes up._

James resumes drinking his milkshake.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 5, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James smiles, impressed by Selene's resolve.
> 
> "In that case I think you'll do fine," he says, before thinking of the point Selene brought up about the detective, "Which detective? One of the D7 ones? I wonder how much of Lord of the Rings can be applied to this. As far as we know Tolkien could have been writing a history book in light of all this... Totally off topic though, how much do you think silver bullets would cost? Suggesting I might need them, should werewolves or vampires exist as well."
> 
> ...



 "The one that worked for the police, Detective..." she thinks for a minute, "you know Detective Rose?  Yeah I think that was his name, I mean I didn't notice anyone else that looked different offhand," she says as Marlene returns.

"Here you go, two specials plus chili-cheese fries for the two of you," she places down two large plates of food.  A double patty burger with chili-cheese, onion rings, and thick buns, with the messy fries on the side.  You can already feel your heart stopping...

Selene smirks, "Now this is more like it," she starts to dig in.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 5, 2004)

James is impressed by the food.

"If I'm not gunned down in a blaze of glory, I want to die eating something like this," he says, before trying some chips.

_Detective Rose... a Tolkien style elf? Fck oath, and I never noticed. Enough thought, eating now._

"Spicy," he says as the chilli from the cheese kicks in, "I think we should get Dexter one of these."


----------



## JimAde (Jun 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _If Dexter is about to get busy, I need to know what skills he is going use and what he is going to try and accomplish, and all that. Also any action point expenditures so I can get rolling _



[OOC: I'm just laying the groundwork for later hacking rolls.  I don't actually want to roll (and have a chance of getting caught) until I check in with the other PCs.  It's a little risky and I don't want to get us all in trouble if we're not in agreement.  Also, we need to figure out who will pose as a student so I can make the records match.  Is this something Dexter can reasonably attempt?

As far as Dexter knows, Selene and James will be back in a few minutes.  He didn't know they'd run into the children of Moradin  ]


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James is impressed by the food.
> 
> "If I'm not gunned down in a blaze of glory, I want to die eating something like this," he says, before trying some chips.
> 
> ...



 The meal is spicy, but very good, and messy.  Selene fills the idle moments with more chatter of what she is going to buy for the summer.  Ho class is going and then questions James about Australia asking mundane questions, like how the beaches are, life compared to the states and normal chitchat.  At the end of the meal you both pay for your respective meals, and grab a Franky Joe’s Sloppy Special with chili-cheese fries for Dexter.

Selene walks out to her vehicle and opens the door for James as she gets in, “So anywhere else you need to go, or should we head straight back?”

*Dexter*

_Understood and yes Dexter can try and create fake records, but it would be pretty illegal, and he would need to roll well _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> At the end of the meal you both pay for your respective meals, and grab a Franky Joe’s Sloppy Special with chili-cheese fries for Dexter.




James will offer to pay for Selene's meal, because he's feeling wealthy after closing the Martin case and he also wants to help repay her for petrol used taxying people about in Dan's absence.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Selene walks out to her vehicle and opens the door for James as she gets in, “So anywhere else you need to go, or should we head straight back?”




James thanks Selene and slides into the passenger seat.

"Yeah, we should probably get back. Dan'd be wondering where we were right now," he says, looking at his watch.

He glances at his pistol under his jacket and an idea comes to him.

_Hmm, now that's a nifty idea, but I'll wait until I come into a bit more money._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James will offer to pay for Selene's meal, because he's feeling wealthy after closing the Martin case and he also wants to help repay her for petrol used taxying people about in Dan's absence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Selene lets James pay, and then the two of them make the short trip back to the office.  They alk back into the office with the greasy food in the brown bag.  Selene sets it on Dexter's desk, "Enjoy," she says with a smile.

She takes a seat on James' desk, while Alicia barely glances up from her Cosmopolitan magazine.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 7, 2004)

James greets Alicia and Dexter on his way in.

"Any news or revelations?" James asks, and leans back in his chair, "I know we have an interesting story to tell."


----------



## JimAde (Jun 7, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James greets Alicia and Dexter on his way in.
> 
> "Any news or revelations?" James asks, and leans back in his chair, "I know we have an interesting story to tell."



Dexter rubs his hands together greedily and tears open the greasy bag.  Seeing the contents he runs to the bathroom and returns with a small stack of napkins.  "You guys go first," he says happily.  "I'm not going to be in a condition to talk for a while."  He lifts out the dripping sandwich and tears off a huge chunk.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 7, 2004)

James rubs his hands together and proceeds to tell the story of what happneed at the diner, the interaction with Marlene and talk of Detective Rose being an elf. This is done with a few references to the Tolkien films.

"And yeah, that was our trip to a dwarven diner," he finishes.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 7, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James rubs his hands together and proceeds to tell the story of what happneed at the diner, the interaction with Marlene and talk of Detective Rose being an elf. This is done with a few references to the Tolkien films.
> 
> "And yeah, that was our trip to a dwarven diner," he finishes.



Dexter stuffs the last of his sloppy special into his mouth and carefully wipes his fingers, chewing vigorously.  He lifts the photo of the ebon-skinned man from his desk and flips it down in front of James and Selene.  "Dig this guy," he says thickly and takes a sip from his shake.  He swallows hard and continues, "We had a new client visit while you were out.  Wants us to find him.  Apparently a former co-worker.  She says they're not related, but apparently they go to the same tanning spa."  He picks up his notepad.  "Says her name is Schultz, but if she's German, I'm a Japanese Sumo wrestler."  He turns and looks over his shoulder.  "Alicia, do we have a tape of our client's arrival from the security camera?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2004)

"Wait...Mom's got powers and now I've inherited them and you guys never told me it was a possibility?  I..wow, I guess I should talk to mom more, but isn't she in danger from the inquisition and all, I mean, they shot Koga, shouldn't we be doing something? I mean, this sitting and waiting for stuff to happen is a pain in the butt."  Sakura says to her father.  When Koga makes the comment about never having anything like her, she frowns, then starts to smirk.

"Well at least now you have something I don't, a scar from being shot." she jokes, trying to comfort her twin.  Her grin at Koga falters and turns to a sigh.  "Dan quit over all of this, he left sometime in the middle of the night or something like that.  He's my partner and he quit because all of this weirded him out, because I weirded him out.  I guess I need to talk to mom, find out how she deals with people being soo creeped out when they find out about it."

"I know you want me out Koga, so I'm gonna go, but I'll be tomorrow to visit, is there anything you want me to bring you or anything at all?  I'm gonna check in at work, and then go visit mom, so anything you want, I'll be the area to get it, between work, mom and dad's, and my place."  she says, standing up to go, picking at some of the bloodstains on her tank top.

"Hey, before I go, I was womderin if either of you noticed anything weird about Darius, his, ears I mean, and his eyes.  They just seem, off, like their pointed."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 8, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Wait...Mom's got powers and now I've inherited them and you guys never told me it was a possibility?  I..wow, I guess I should talk to mom more, but isn't she in danger from the inquisition and all, I mean, they shot Koga, shouldn't we be doing something? I mean, this sitting and waiting for stuff to happen is a pain in the butt."  Sakura says to her father.  When Koga makes the comment about never having anything like her, she frowns, then starts to smirk.




"I don't know anything about an Inquisition, but she seems fine enough, some people have problem with it, but we just try and steer clear of them," father replies, "she rarely uses this power though."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Well at least now you have something I don't, a scar from being shot." she jokes, trying to comfort her twin.  Her grin at Koga falters and turns to a sigh.  "Dan quit over all of this, he left sometime in the middle of the night or something like that.  He's my partner and he quit because all of this weirded him out, because I weirded him out.  I guess I need to talk to mom, find out how she deals with people being soo creeped out when they find out about it."




Father just nods to this.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I know you want me out Koga, so I'm gonna go, but I'll be tomorrow to visit, is there anything you want me to bring you or anything at all?  I'm gonna check in at work, and then go visit mom, so anything you want, I'll be the area to get it, between work, mom and dad's, and my place."  she says, standing up to go, picking at some of the bloodstains on her tank top.




"Nothing I can think of, offhand, but I know mom will send something, I don't plan on staying here long," he shrugs.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Hey, before I go, I was womderin if either of you noticed anything weird about Darius, his, ears I mean, and his eyes.  They just seem, off, like their pointed."




Father furrows his brow, "No not really, I have not seen that."

Koga nods, "Uhh nah he looks normal enough to me."

*Dexter & James*

Alicia looks up from her reading, "Yeah just check the closed circuit recorder, it should be on there," she pauses looking at you both bfeore standing with a sigh and showing you the requested footage, "I swear I have to do everything around here!"

Selene just laughs.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 8, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Alicia looks up from her reading, "Yeah just check the closed circuit recorder, it should be on there," she pauses looking at you both bfeore standing with a sigh and showing you the requested footage, "I swear I have to do everything around here!"
> 
> Selene just laughs.



Dexter bats his eyes at Alicia.  "Thanks.  You know I don't understand these high-tech gadgets," he says with a smile.

"Mmm.  Good fries.  So you're sure these guys were actual, you know, Dwarves?  There's not a Little People convention in town or something?"

Dexter shakes his head.  "I just can't believe this stuff's been going on all around us and we didn't notice.  I don't know whether to be scared or really, really ticked off."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 9, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> He lifts the photo of the ebon-skinned man from his desk and flips it down in front of James and Selene. "Dig this guy," he says thickly and takes a sip from his shake.




"Hmm, he looks kinda elfin, but then again there weren't any bald, ebon-skinned elves runnin' around in the Tolkien movies. Although we could be talking about elves of a different ethnicity, if there are different elven ethnic groups," James hypothesises, and scratches his head, "Those D7 guys need to fill us in on all this new stuff."




			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter bats his eyes at Alicia. "Thanks. You know I don't understand these high-tech gadgets," he says with a smile.




James laughs.




			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "Mmm. Good fries. So you're sure these guys were actual, you know, Dwarves? There's not a Little People convention in town or something?"




"Far as I know. Unless it was an unnaturally short bouncer convention and we just happened to talk to one who's a compulsive liar and also works at that diner." he answers.




			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter shakes his head. "I just can't believe this stuff's been going on all around us and we didn't notice. I don't know whether to be scared or really, really ticked off."





"I feel exactly the same," James walks over to the camera monitor, "Hey, she's got white hair. Trippy."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2004)

"Well, ok, I just noticed it, was curious if anyone else had noticed besides me." Sakura replied, sounding slightly perplexed, like she couldn't tell if they were serious or joking since her father never joked, it was hard to tell.  She gives her father a hug, and then kisses Koga on the cheek and squeezes his hand.  "Get better you, I don't want to have to visit you here that often, this place gives me the creeps," she said, and both her twin and her father knew exactly which incident she was talking about, as a little girl, and even now, she was afraid of needles, very afraid, at least when they were for her, and so she had ran away in the hospital and gotten lost, running from place to place, she had wound up in the ER, and she saw all kinds of things a 6 year old should not have seen, and she was scared of the place ever since.

She bids her family good bye and heads out of the hospital as quickly as she can without running.  When she hits the parking lot, she remembers that she doesn't have her bike there for her to get home on, so she makes her way back up through the hospital to look for Detective Rose.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 9, 2004)

"So," Dexter says, "there's some funky stuff going on.  And this 'Ms. Schultz' struck me as pretty dodgy.  Didn't want to give any information about her employer or what kind of work she and this guy did together."  He looks down at his notebook again.  "She gave me a number and e-mail.  Should we just tell her we're not interested?  We may have our hands full with the Pepperdine thing.  Speaking of which," he says hesitantly, "I have an idea."  Dexter puts his elbows on the desk and leans conspiritorially toward James.  "I might be able to set up a fake student profile in the Pepperdine computers.  Get one of us into a class with Krista.  Any interest?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 9, 2004)

James rubs his chin in thought.

"I might be able to do a convincing uni student act, but do I look too old for it? I'm twenty-seven this year if memory serves. Sakura may be able to do it also, probably a better candidate than me, not that I'm unwilling mind you," he strums his fingers a couple of times, "This other job though... might be a good opporunity to get some insight into this new side of things which we've had thrown at us. I'd like to poke around, see if we can't find anything. We've got my uncle's reputation to consider before we let a job slide."


----------



## JimAde (Jun 10, 2004)

"All right, I'll talk to Sakura about the Pepperdine thing.  I could do it myself, I guess, but she'd be better at it."  Dexter looks at the clock.  "Where is she, anyway?  Taking the day off?"

"Anyway, if you want to pursue the new gig, I'm for it.  Here's the info I've got," he adds handing over the notebook.  "It's not much, but maybe enough to get started."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 11, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "All right, I'll talk to Sakura about the Pepperdine thing.  I could do it myself, I guess, but she'd be better at it."  Dexter looks at the clock.  "Where is she, anyway?  Taking the day off?"
> 
> "Anyway, if you want to pursue the new gig, I'm for it.  Here's the info I've got," he adds handing over the notebook.  "It's not much, but maybe enough to get started."



 Alicia pipes up, “Well let’s not get ahead of ourselves here, before you start going headlong into the Pepperdine fiasco lets look at facts here.  We are still running a business, and for all intents and purposes, no one is paying us for looking into Pepperdine, that is a personal project.  As cool as it may or may not be, Miss Schultz is paying us for the job.  It isn’t just a matter of your uncle’s reputation it is also money.  We cannot forget that undeniable fact right?”

Selene shrugs, “You mean the Pepperdine thing isn’t an official job?”

Alicia looks over her paperwork, “Not that I can see, unless that changed?” she asks.

*Sakura*

Detective Rose is waiting right outside, “Sakura, need a ride to get your bike?” he says candidly, gesturing to his Mustang.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 11, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Alicia pipes up, “Well let’s not get ahead of ourselves here, before you start going headlong into the Pepperdine fiasco lets look at facts here. We are still running a business, and for all intents and purposes, no one is paying us for looking into Pepperdine, that is a personal project. As cool as it may or may not be, Miss Schultz is paying us for the job. It isn’t just a matter of your uncle’s reputation it is also money. We cannot forget that undeniable fact right?”




"I didn't forget, I just didn't bring it up," James cracks a witty smile, "Makes me feel pretty mercenary if it can all be boiled down to want of money, I just like the job itself. Not like I would've turned down Schultz's job anyway, unless it was impossible or close enough to it."

James flicks through the notebook.

"Hmm, fair enough," he says, "She didn't give us terribly much, wonder what that could imply. Nonetheless, we might as well start where he was last seen."


----------



## JimAde (Jun 11, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "I didn't forget, I just didn't bring it up," James cracks a witty smile, "Makes me feel pretty mercenary if it can all be boiled down to want of money, I just like the job itself. Not like I would've turned down Schultz's job anyway, unless it was impossible or close enough to it."



Dexter sighs.  "I suppose you guys are right, but if the cops are really operating without all the data they'll never catch this guy.  Money's all well and good but we're talking about murder, here."



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James flicks through the notebook.
> 
> "Hmm, fair enough," he says, "She didn't give us terribly much, wonder what that could imply. Nonetheless, we might as well start where he was last seen."



[OOC: Good plan, but I can't remember where that was and I'm having trouble finding the post.  Reminder, please, Tokiwong? ]


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 11, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter sighs.  "I suppose you guys are right, but if the cops are really operating without all the data they'll never catch this guy.  Money's all well and good but we're talking about murder, here."
> 
> 
> [OOC: Good plan, but I can't remember where that was and I'm having trouble finding the post.  Reminder, please, Tokiwong? ]



_The last place Rizzym was see, was at a club called Verve by a girl named Chloe._

Alicia nods, "Not trying to be mercernary, I just like having a paycheck.  Plus we don't know what extent the police investigation is, if we get some info for them, then yeah lets pass it along."

Selene questions, "Well why do you guys need someone else on campus, I am already a student, I mean if you guys don't mind me helping out."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2004)

"Yea, thank you, it'd would have been a heck of a walk."  Sakura tells him, "I need to get to work and tell them whats going on, and then I need to go talk to my mom, tell her whats up with everything." she explains.  She rubs her arms in the chilly air conditioned air covering her tattoos, still cold from the blood on her.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 11, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Yea, thank you, it'd would have been a heck of a walk."  Sakura tells him, "I need to get to work and tell them whats going on, and then I need to go talk to my mom, tell her whats up with everything." she explains.  She rubs her arms in the chilly air conditioned air covering her tattoos, still cold from the blood on her.



 Darius smirks, "I wouldn't leave you out in the cold," he says opening the door for her.  He sits in the seat and pulls out quickly, moving smoothly through the parking lot, "By the way, I couldn't help but hear the tale-end of your conversation, about my peculiar features."

He turns to her slowly, "Before you freak out, no it's real, it's well not as complicated as it looks.  I am not exactly human, well okay I am not human at all, I am what a human calls an elf, we don't call ourselves that, but humans have decided to call us that, and well I don't see a need to try and teach you the correct way to say it, unless you really want to learn."

Detective Rose pauses focusing back on the road, "I am sorry about your brother, as well.  But he was lucky, luckier then some," he gives a bitter look, "to lose a sibling is something I would not wish on anyone.   The pain of the loss can be too great too bear..."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2004)

Sakura smiles at Darius, "Your an Elf and I'm a psychic, who am I to cast stones?" she asks jokingly.  Settling into the car and buckling up, she was in the habit from her dad, and not buckling up in the car with a cop was rather silly if you didn't want a fine.

"I really would like to learn about Elves though, I think I just took a step into a very wide world with all this psychic stuff and Department 7, and I hate being out of the loop, so if your willing to teach me, I'll be a very good student, Scouts honor." she says holding up her hand, in a rough imitation of a scout sign.

"Did...did you lose a brother?" Sakura asks sympathetically,  "I'm sorry if you don't want to talk about it, or even answer.  I do know how lucky Koga was, if the guy wanted to kill him, he could have, me too, it was just the one shot, it could have been worse if he wanted it to be."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 11, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Selene questions, "Well why do you guys need someone else on campus, I am already a student, I mean if you guys don't mind me helping out."




James smiles.

"I thought it'd be a conflict of interest for you, investigating a friend and all, but if you really want to help then it's quite welcome. You'd probably be the safest means of getting information anyway," James says approvingly, "Do you know where to look to get the information we want?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 11, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sakura smiles at Darius, "Your an Elf and I'm a psychic, who am I to cast stones?" she asks jokingly.  Settling into the car and buckling up, she was in the habit from her dad, and not buckling up in the car with a cop was rather silly if you didn't want a fine.




"Will wonders ever cease," he says.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I really would like to learn about Elves though, I think I just took a step into a very wide world with all this psychic stuff and Department 7, and I hate being out of the loop, so if your willing to teach me, I'll be a very good student, Scouts honor." she says holding up her hand, in a rough imitation of a scout sign.




"Well your first lesson is that we don't call ourselves elves, we call ourselves, Tellan Quessir, it means the Chosen People, in our language.  It is what all elves ultimately refer themselves despite what branch they may belong too..." Darius quips.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Did...did you lose a brother?" Sakura asks sympathetically,  "I'm sorry if you don't want to talk about it, or even answer.  I do know how lucky Koga was, if the guy wanted to kill him, he could have, me too, it was just the one shot, it could have been worse if he wanted it to be."




"A sister," he says grimly, "younger sister.  It was about seven years ago, her murderer was never found.  All the links I had pointed her back to Department 7..." he says with a sigh, "I don't know if they were behind it, but someone attached or close to them was involved..."

*Dexter & James*

Selene thinks, "Well sure, what kind of information you looking for, give me specifics."


----------



## JimAde (Jun 11, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Selene thinks, "Well sure, what kind of information you looking for, give me specifics."



"I don't know," Dexter says hesitantly.  "Look, Selene, I appreciate the offer, but this is what we do for a living.  If you want to help out, that's great, but I'd feel better if one of us was close by.  Maybe you could work with Sakura."  He thinks for a minute.  "I know, why don't you just introduce her to Krista as a friend of yours?  We don't even have to bother creating her as a student, I guess.  She can just be around a lot, and say she has a different major.  Pepperdine's a big place, it's not like Krista knows everybody on campus."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 13, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "I don't know," Dexter says hesitantly.  "Look, Selene, I appreciate the offer, but this is what we do for a living.  If you want to help out, that's great, but I'd feel better if one of us was close by.  Maybe you could work with Sakura."  He thinks for a minute.  "I know, why don't you just introduce her to Krista as a friend of yours?  We don't even have to bother creating her as a student, I guess.  She can just be around a lot, and say she has a different major.  Pepperdine's a big place, it's not like Krista knows everybody on campus."



 Selene shrugs, "Yeah okay, well I can do that.  Not hard at all."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 13, 2004)

James plonks back into his chair, "Selene, if you and Sakura are going to deal with business on campus that'll probably leave Dexter and I to check out Verve, assuming Sakura won't mind. We can chop and change who does what when she gets back."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 14, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James plonks back into his chair, "Selene, if you and Sakura are going to deal with business on campus that'll probably leave Dexter and I to check out Verve, assuming Sakura won't mind. We can chop and change who does what when she gets back."



 Selene nods, "Sounds good to me, I can bring her over to my apartment, maybe Krista will be there.  Then head over to the campus and show her around.  It would be fun," she smiles.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 14, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Selene nods, "Sounds good to me, I can bring her over to my apartment, maybe Krista will be there. Then head over to the campus and show her around. It would be fun," she smiles.



Dexter nods, unconsciously copying Selene's gesture.  "Excellent.  Sounds suspiciously like a plan."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 15, 2004)

*Dexter & James*

"Just one thing, you may have to wait till tonight to check the club, the Verve is a night club," Alicia pipes in, "thus they are open at night, not in the middle of the afternoon," she grins smugly.

"Good point," Selene adds.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 16, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Dexter & James*
> 
> "Just one thing, you may have to wait till tonight to check the club, the Verve is a night club," Alicia pipes in, "thus they are open at night, not in the middle of the afternoon," she grins smugly.
> 
> "Good point," Selene adds.



"I wasn't going to run off right this second," Dexter says sardonically.  "Some of us just like to plan things more than ten minutes in advance."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 16, 2004)

"Ah, night club..." James says, nodding in comprehension.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 16, 2004)

> "Will wonders ever cease," he says.



"I doubt it, cause then life would be boring, and that would really be a tragedy." Sakura jokes softly. "Would you ever want to be just like everyone else and have a boring existance?" she asks the Detective.



> "Well your first lesson is that we don't call ourselves elves, we call ourselves, Tellan Quessir, it means the Chosen People, in our language. It is what all elves ultimately refer themselves despite what branch they may belong too..." Darius quips.



"Tellan Quessir, got it." Sakura says, careful to pronounce the name as Darius had, mindful that he was sharing something personal with her, and wanting to she that she was grateful for that.  "So exactly how many branches are there of the Chosen People?" she asks him curiously as she watches buildings go by the window.



> "A sister," he says grimly, "younger sister. It was about seven years ago, her murderer was never found. All the links I had pointed her back to Department 7..." he says with a sigh, "I don't know if they were behind it, but someone attached or close to them was involved..."



Sakura sighs when Darius tell her about his sister's murder, and she pats his arm comfortingly.  "I'm really sorry it has to hurt very much to lose someone you love, I didn't lose Koga, but I felt some of what it must be like, but I get to feel better in a few weeks, and you do not, so I am deeply sorry for all of this and how it must be affecting you so."

"Dept. 7 seemed like they were sort of divided to me, from what I understand, there are these guys called the inquisition that broke away from Dept. 7, and they hunt Scions like me, and Selene, and then there was Harvey's side of it, the Detective that we met the other night works for the official side protecting and policing things legally, and trying to stop the inquisition people."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 17, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I doubt it, cause then life would be boring, and that would really be a tragedy." Sakura jokes softly. "Would you ever want to be just like everyone else and have a boring existance?" she asks the Detective.




"I don't think I would have that opportunity, one hundred and thirty-six years of existence have taught me that, my life is anything but boring," he replies with a smirk. 



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Tellan Quessir, got it." Sakura says, careful to pronounce the name as Darius had, mindful that he was sharing something personal with her, and wanting to she that she was grateful for that.  "So exactly how many branches are there of the Chosen People?" she asks him curiously as she watches buildings go by the window.




"There are several just like you have varying racial groups among your species we have ours.  Some of them get along, and some do not, but the largest division among the Tellan Quessir, is between what most consider the elves of light and those of the dark, given the name Drow.  In our tongue it means, The Wicked.  It is a complicated issue," he says as the shrine comes into view. 



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sakura sighs when Darius tell her about his sister's murder, and she pats his arm comfortingly.  "I'm really sorry it has to hurt very much to lose someone you love, I didn't lose Koga, but I felt some of what it must be like, but I get to feel better in a few weeks, and you do not, so I am deeply sorry for all of this and how it must be affecting you so."
> 
> "Dept. 7 seemed like they were sort of divided to me, from what I understand, there are these guys called the inquisition that broke away from Dept. 7, and they hunt Scions like me, and Selene, and then there was Harvey's side of it, the Detective that we met the other night works for the official side protecting and policing things legally, and trying to stop the inquisition people."




"I appreciate it Sakura, I do.  My people grow deep bonds over our long lives, and the loss of family is often a time of mourning that can last decades, before it is fully wrought it's course.  I often still see her face, Selandra..." he trails off, "but thank you.  What I have heard of Department 7, I always assumed that they were on the side of justice, I just want to find out why my sister had to die, and who was behind it.  I guess that is why I called you earlier, I didn't mean to make it sound like I wanted you to spy on them, I just.  I want to bring some justice to my sister's murder," Darius finishes, as he pulls to a stop next to Sakura's bike.

"Well here we are," he says.

*James and Dexter*

"Hey what is that supposed to mean, that I don't plan ahead?" Selene chides with a waggle of her finger at Dexter.

Alicia laughs, "He is always like that, you are just going to have to used to that.  Dexter is our miracle brain child, he is soooo smart.  But he isn't really all that great with women," she winks to Dexter.

Selene picks up the picture of Rizzym, "You know despite the eyes thing, this guy is pretty cute, I like that bald look."

Alicia giggles, "I know, it's sexy isn't it?"

Selene, "I wouldn't kick him out of bed," she jokes.

"Oh your bad, I think I am going to like you," Alicia adds as the two women laugh.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 17, 2004)

Dexter rolls his eyes.  "Women always say they want a sensitive, understanding guy, then they see somebody who looks like Vin Diesel with glowing red eyes and it's all 'Oooh he's soo cute!' "  He looks at the picture.  "You know, I could shave my head, but I still wouldn't look like this guy."  He pauses for a minute. "I'd look like that guy from REM."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 17, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter rolls his eyes.  "Women always say they want a sensitive, understanding guy, then they see somebody who looks like Vin Diesel with glowing red eyes and it's all 'Oooh he's soo cute!' "  He looks at the picture.  "You know, I could shave my head, but I still wouldn't look like this guy."  He pauses for a minute. "I'd look like that guy from REM."




Selene smirks, "You are just jealous."

Alicia smiles, "No, he found himself a sweet girl."

"Oh really, I so knew it, I could see it in his eyes! So who is the lucky woman?" Selene smirks.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 17, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter rolls his eyes. "Women always say they want a sensitive, understanding guy, then they see somebody who looks like Vin Diesel with glowing red eyes and it's all 'Oooh he's soo cute!' " He looks at the picture. "You know, I could shave my head, but I still wouldn't look like this guy." He pauses for a minute. "I'd look like that guy from REM."




James chuckles.

"Well, my simple solution is to avoid intimate relationships where possible. Having a close lady-friend can complicate things when work puts you in physical danger. Certain lady-friends can become upset at the thought of you getting hurt, and them getting hurt through association with you isn't a pleasent thought either, thus the benefits of being single," James advises sagely.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Alicia smiles, "No, he found himself a sweet girl."
> 
> 
> "Oh really, I so knew it, I could see it in his eyes! So who is the lucky woman?" Selene smirks.




"Then again," James smiles, "Having a girlfriend can have it's benefits too, I wouldn't pass up such opportunities without plentiful deliberation."


----------



## JimAde (Jun 17, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Then again," James smiles, "Having a girlfriend can have it's benefits too, I wouldn't pass up such opportunities without plentiful deliberation."



"I don't know what you guys are talking about," Dexter says uncomfortably.  "Why don't we get some work done, huh?  I'm going to see if I can dig up anything on this guy," he says tapping the photo impatiently.  "You guys...make yourselves useful until Sakura gets back."  He focuses his attention on the computer, pointedly ignoring his colleagues.

[OOC: Yes, Dexter's just trying to change the subject, but I might as well start a Research check on Rizzym Williams, though I'm not expecting to find much.]


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 17, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "I don't know what you guys are talking about," Dexter says uncomfortably.  "Why don't we get some work done, huh?  I'm going to see if I can dig up anything on this guy," he says tapping the photo impatiently.  "You guys...make yourselves useful until Sakura gets back."  He focuses his attention on the computer, pointedly ignoring his colleagues.
> 
> [OOC: Yes, Dexter's just trying to change the subject, but I might as well start a Research check on Rizzym Williams, though I'm not expecting to find much.]



_Will Dexter be spending an Action Point on this check?_

Selene and Alicia share a smile, and just chatter amongst themselves, while Dexter gets to work.  Obviously having found something to bond over the two women continue to chat, and get to know each other.  James and Dexter can only speculate that work may or not be getting done...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 17, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "I don't know what you guys are talking about," Dexter says uncomfortably. "Why don't we get some work done, huh? I'm going to see if I can dig up anything on this guy," he says tapping the photo impatiently. "You guys...make yourselves useful until Sakura gets back." He focuses his attention on the computer, pointedly ignoring his colleagues.




"From that reaction I'd wager that I was the one who didn't know much, but I know enough to know that you know what they seem to know," James indicates Alicia and Selene, "Determining this kinda stuff is what I'm good at... most of the time, hehe."


----------



## JimAde (Jun 17, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "From that reaction I'd wager that I was the one who didn't know much, but I know enough to know that you know what they seem to know," James indicates Alicia and Selene, "Determining this kinda stuff is what I'm good at... most of the time, hehe."



Dexter pauses in his typing to look over the top of the screen at James.  "I know enough to know that I don't know if you know what you know...you know?" he asks mischeviously.

[OOC: Sure!  Spend that Action Point!]


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 17, 2004)

Sakura's mouth drops open, and she mouths, "136,", and then she shakes her head.  "Wow... thats just wow, I'm only in my twenties, your like 7 times my age, and you don't look at all like it.  I guess you just age a lot slower then we do." she says, trying to wrap her head around the number when its applied to age.

"Look, I promise to find out anything I can for you about what happened to your sister, I know it wont bring her back, but, it can't hur right?" she asks rhetorically.  she opens the door and get out of the car.   Shutting it, she leans in the window to talk to Darius.  "So we're on for tomorrow night, right? dinner, and then you can teach me all about what it means to be Tellan Quessir, and about all the other super-natural stuff that I missed out on before getting my powers, ok?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 17, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sakura's mouth drops open, and she mouths, "136,", and then she shakes her head.  "Wow... thats just wow, I'm only in my twenties, your like 7 times my age, and you don't look at all like it.  I guess you just age a lot slower then we do." she says, trying to wrap her head around the number when its applied to age.




"That we do, it is both a gift and a curse..." he shugs.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Look, I promise to find out anything I can for you about what happened to your sister, I know it wont bring her back, but, it can't hur right?" she asks rhetorically.  she opens the door and get out of the car.   Shutting it, she leans in the window to talk to Darius.  "So we're on for tomorrow night, right? dinner, and then you can teach me all about what it means to be Tellan Quessir, and about all the other super-natural stuff that I missed out on before getting my powers, ok?"




"Yeah I would like tha Sakura," he smiles, "I will pick you up, if you don't mind dating an older man," he smirks as his scanner starts going off with an emergency.  He sighs, "Duty calls..." and peels out.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 18, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter pauses in his typing to look over the top of the screen at James.  "I know enough to know that I don't know if you know what you know...you know?" he asks mischeviously.
> 
> [OOC: Sure!  Spend that Action Point!]




_Dexter gets an 18 total for his Research Check, a 16 with normal roll, and 2 more the Action Point spent.  Takes three hours of research, to yield any info._

Dexter does some research, what he will find after three hours of searching various networks, and searches is very, very little on Rizzym Williams if anything.  The man seems like a cypher, it looks like you will have some work ahead of you to track him down...

Only thing of note is an old address in the name, but the address is about 45 years old.  The address is for a house in Inglewood.

Just as he finishes his research, everyone in the office can hear Sakura's bike outside.  

_Evereyone is back together now!_


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2004)

OOC: Sorry for being away from everyone for so long  out of curiosity is a phone call to her mom out of the question since that is more seperation?

IC:
Sakura gets off her bike and carries her helmet into the office with her after putting up the kick stand and arming the alarm.  She walks into the office, idly rubbing at the blood stain on her tank top.  "Hi guys."  she says before dropping the helmet off on her desk.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 18, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter pauses in his typing to look over the top of the screen at James. "I know enough to know that I don't know if you know what you know...you know?" he asks mischeviously.




"I know," James replies, nodding, "So I'll ask Alicia, she'll know."

James walks over to Alicia and Selene to find out exactly what's going on.




			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> She walks into the office, idly rubbing at the blood stain on her tank top. "Hi guys." she says before dropping the helmet off on her desk.




James raises an eyebrow, very curious as to her appearance.

"Should I ask about the blood or why you took so long? Or do they both have the same explanation?" he asks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 18, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry for being away from everyone for so long  out of curiosity is a phone call to her mom out of the question since that is more seperation?
> 
> IC:
> Sakura gets off her bike and carries her helmet into the office with her after putting up the kick stand and arming the alarm.  She walks into the office, idly rubbing at the blood stain on her tank top.  "Hi guys."  she says before dropping the helmet off on her desk.



_I just go with the flow, just want to keep the game moving, do what you think Sakura would do _


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James raises an eyebrow, very curious as to her appearance.
> 
> "Should I ask about the blood or why you took so long? Or do they both have the same explanation?" he asks.



"My brother, someone shot him while we were going to lunch.  I got him to the hospital, the blood got on me when I was dragging him away from the shooter." Sakure explains.  

"He'll be okay, the shot went through, and I called an ambulance soon enough, he's out of surgery, thats where I was, with him at the hospital, til he kicked me out for being a pain in the ass anyway." she jokes.

"Selene if you have any siblings, you should call them, tell them to take a vacation or something, there is no way we could have stopped what happened, the guy used a rifle from too far away for us to see."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 18, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "My brother, someone shot him while we were going to lunch.  I got him to the hospital, the blood got on me when I was dragging him away from the shooter." Sakure explains.
> 
> "He'll be okay, the shot went through, and I called an ambulance soon enough, he's out of surgery, thats where I was, with him at the hospital, til he kicked me out for being a pain in the ass anyway." she jokes.
> 
> "Selene if you have any siblings, you should call them, tell them to take a vacation or something, there is no way we could have stopped what happened, the guy used a rifle from too far away for us to see."



 Selene listens looking shocked.  Alicia gasps as well, "That is horrible!"

Selene speaks whens he is done, "I doubt that is going to matter Sakura.  If these people can find me here, and your brother, then I doubt taking a vacation is going to help anyone.  If anything we need to find these guys and put them out of business... and when we meet Department 7 again, we are going to get some answers!"

Alicia nods, "Oh by the way, we got another case..." she says softly.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 18, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Selene listens looking shocked. Alicia gasps as well, "That is horrible!"
> 
> Selene speaks whens he is done, "I doubt that is going to matter Sakura. If these people can find me here, and your brother, then I doubt taking a vacation is going to help anyone. If anything we need to find these guys and put them out of business... and when we meet Department 7 again, we are going to get some answers!"
> 
> Alicia nods, "Oh by the way, we got another case..." she says softly.



Dexter sits in stunned silence during the exchange with Sakura.  Then he says simply, "Forget about that."  His eyes narrow to flinty slits and he continues, "This takes precedence.  Selene's right, we have to find out who did this to Koga and take 'em down.  Hard."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2004)

"Darius, Detective Rose, is gonna be doing the investigation, the best thing we can do is to not get in his way, he knows what he is doing, he's been around for a long long time.  What we can do is talk to Department 7, have them tell us about the people hunting Scions, my mom  is one, thats why I am, and that might be why Koga was shot." Sakura tells the others.

"Look, I have to call my mom and tell her what happened, can you guys work this new case without me, at least for today?  I need to go home and be with my parents tonight, and then I'll be in late tomorrow, at least a little, I'm gonna bring Koga some stuff before work."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 18, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter sits in stunned silence during the exchange with Sakura.  Then he says simply, "Forget about that."  His eyes narrow to flinty slits and he continues, "This takes precedence.  Selene's right, we have to find out who did this to Koga and take 'em down.  Hard."




Selene nods, “Well I agree with Dexter, but then again, Detective Rose looks like a good cop.  If Sakura trusts him to get the job done, then I am all for it.  Besides, we won’t even know where to start without finding out more stuff from Department 7.  Sakura you need any help with anything, I mean, you need anyone to go with you tomorrow morning to visit your brother or anything?”

Music fills the air as Selene’s cell phone goes off.  The beat sounds like a Guns & Roses’s song as she picks it up and speaks into the line, “Hey Krista!”  She pauses listening, “Yeah I already ate, you and Wesley will have to go without me.  Hey what are you doing later?” she listens some more, “Sounds great, I might be out late, don’t wait up, okay?” she listens some more and then says her goodbye.

“That was Krista, she is going to eat, and then back to our place to study with her friend, Wesley.  She should be there most of the night, if you guys want to talk to her,” Selene finishes.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 18, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Darius, Detective Rose, is gonna be doing the investigation, the best thing we can do is to not get in his way, he knows what he is doing, he's been around for a long long time. What we can do is talk to Department 7, have them tell us about the people hunting Scions, my mom is one, thats why I am, and that might be why Koga was shot." Sakura tells the others.



Dexter emits a sound halfway between a sigh and a growl and says, "Ok, if that's how you want it Sakura."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “That was Krista, she is going to eat, and then back to our place to study with her friend, Wesley. She should be there most of the night, if you guys want to talk to her,” Selene finishes.



"Uh, yeah," Dexter says awkwardly.  "Actually, Sakura, we had an idea for pursuing this thing with Krista, but I don't know if you want to mess around with it now.  We thought you might pose as a friend of Selene's.  I'm sure she could give you enough info to let you pass for a student."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2004)

"Exactly why are you pissed off at me Dex?  Its my brother that got shot, I want it handled by the best, and the police have resources we can't touch, not to mention that Koga's with the DA's office and Dad has got everyone on the force wanting in on it as well.  The best thing we can do is not got out in front of all of that." Sakura says angrily, staring Dexter down.

"Look, I don't want to talk about it, I just needed to tell you what happened so you would know why I was late getting back.  If you want me to look into this thing with Krista, then thats fine, I just need to be able to deal with the other stuff too."


----------



## JimAde (Jun 18, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Exactly why are you pissed off at me Dex? Its my brother that got shot, I want it handled by the best, and the police have resources we can't touch, not to mention that Koga's with the DA's office and Dad has got everyone on the force wanting in on it as well. The best thing we can do is not got out in front of all of that." Sakura says angrily, staring Dexter down.



Dexter looks nonplussed. "Whoa, whoa," he says soothingly, "I'm not pissed _at_ you, Sempai, I'm pissed _for_ you. "



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Look, I don't want to talk about it, I just needed to tell you what happened so you would know why I was late getting back. If you want me to look into this thing with Krista, then thats fine, I just need to be able to deal with the other stuff too."



"Not a problem," Dexter says. "You go take care of business and we'll handle things here for today. We'll pick it up again tomorrow."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 19, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Not a problem," Dexter says. "You go take care of business and we'll handle things here for today. We'll pick it up again tomorrow."




Selene nods, "Yeah don't worry about it, we can handle this ourselves."

Alicia agrees, "Sakura we can manage, this is much more important, take all the time you need."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2004)

Sakura sighs at everyones response, that wasn't exactly what she wanted, it wasn't not what she wanted either, she liked the sympathy, it showed that they actually cared, but she did want to keep busy too, she knew she wasn't gonna be making much sense but she decided to ask for the info on the new case, maybe between that and looking into Krista she could put off feeling worried for her brother, a feeling that she would always hate, it wasn't like she could really do anything about Koga, not that the police couldn't do better.

"Why don't you just fill me in on this new case and then we can figure out what to do from there.  If I spend to much tme with him Koga always whines, he thinks I can be worse then getting shot some times, or at least thats what he told me when he threw me out." she jokes.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 19, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "My brother, someone shot him while we were going to lunch. I got him to the hospital, the blood got on me when I was dragging him away from the shooter." Sakure explains.




"Oh... I see," he replies, suddenly losing the slightly comedic edge to his voice, "Sorry."



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "This takes precedence. Selene's right, we have to find out who did this to Koga and take 'em down. Hard."





James remains quiet as this is said, he sits back down at his desk and strums his fingers on his chin.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Darius, Detective Rose, is gonna be doing the investigation, the best thing we can do is to not get in his way, he knows what he is doing, he's been around for a long long time."




James looks up at the mention of Detective Rose, but doesn't interupt.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Well I agree with Dexter, but then again, Detective Rose looks like a good cop."




James finally chimes in.

"Rose is the elven guy, right?" he asks.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Why don't you just fill me in on this new case and then we can figure out what to do from there. If I spend to much tme with him Koga always whines, he thinks I can be worse then getting shot some times, or at least thats what he told me when he threw me out." she jokes.




James gives a lop-sided smile, and locates the picture of Rizzym.

"A missing guy, looks elven, Rizzym Williams," he says as he hands her the picture and gives her the information on the case.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 19, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Why don't you just fill me in on this new case and then we can figure out what to do from there.  If I spend to much tme with him Koga always whines, he thinks I can be worse then getting shot some times, or at least thats what he told me when he threw me out." she jokes.




Alicia speaks, “Yeah it is a pretty simple case I guess.  But it should help you keep busy if that is what you are looking for.”

*Back at the Malibu Regional Hospital*

“Yes mom, I am fine,” Koga replies.  He listens some more before rubbing his head pacing about the room, “Dad was here with Sakura, and they both saw that I was alright.  It was a little scary, but I am fine.  By the way, did you tell dad yet about not joining the DA’s office?”

Koga pauses before sighing loudly, “Well, yes I have thought about it, and I just don’t want to do that.  It was never my idea, you know that; besides I got the call back, they want me to start on Monday, the money is good and it is really, what I want to do.  Alright?”

Koga smiles, “I knew you would understand, bye mom.” He tossed the cell phone onto the bed and walked to the window.

A second figure in the room, a slim Asian woman, the one known as Mai stood up, “Your mother must be a pleasant person.”

“She is the only person in my immediate family that understands me, people seem to think twins are close.  Not Sakura and I, night and day; she has always been daddy’s girl.  She has wanted to be a cop since we were kids.  Not me, that isn’t my thing, but I tagged along anyways, I guess to not feel left out.”

Mai smiles, “Well I do like Sakura, she is a very strong woman.”

“She does not swing your way Mai,” Koga replies over his shoulder.  His eyes darting down to the minute scar where the bullet had pierced his flesh.  He grins, “Nice work by the way, I am always amazed at just how powerful your talents are.”

“We need you healthy,” Mai replies, “things are going to get worse before they get better.”

“The Horde?” Koga sighs as he places a hand on the window.

“They are making a push into some of our territories.  They hit Chen and his boys yesterday, they left one alive the rest, were a bloody mess.  Word is some of the Horde is trying to push into our more lucrative markets,” the young woman answers.

“Great, just what we didn’t need.  I should be out of here by tomorrow afternoon, I am not staying another day longer in this place.  Just in time for some payback,” Koga replies with a narrow of his eyes.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 21, 2004)

_Let me know the plan and all. You have plenty of options and courses of action to pursue._


----------



## JimAde (Jun 21, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Let me know the plan and all. You have plenty of options and courses of action to pursue._



Dexter's doing the Research check that you've already given me the results for.  That will take three hours.  What time is it?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 21, 2004)

_It has been three hours, I posted that, it was three hours when Sakura got back.  As far as time it is 4 in the afternoon.  Oh it is still the March 10th as well _


----------



## JimAde (Jun 21, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James gives a lop-sided smile, and locates the picture of Rizzym.
> 
> "A missing guy, looks elven, Rizzym Williams," he says as he hands her the picture and gives her the information on the case.



"So if we want to pursue the thing with Krista, I figure Sakura and Selene can 'conincidentally' run into her tonight at Selene's place.  James and I can go check out this Verve place."

[OOC: Tokiwong: Sorry, missed the fact that the three hours had passed.  This is my suggestion for how we proceed.  Also, Dexter's checking his e-mail  ]


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 21, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dear Sandra,
> 
> I just got the shirt you left.  Thanks, it's a riot.
> 
> ...




*Reply Email to Dexter*

Hi Dexter, I hope that was not too presumptious I saw it at a store, and I figured you might get a kick out of it.  I got one for Sean too, he loves it, when he isn't drooling on it.  I would like to go to that Pomona Computer show if you don't mind me carting around my son.  By the way, thank you for al your help with my case, it really has settled many things, lots of changes but all for the better!

Anyways, I am glad you liked the shirt!  I am having a BBQ soon, I told Miss Chance about it, I hope you can all come by for the food!

-Sandra

Sandra Martin
VP of Research and Development
One World Communications
Subsidiary of Markova Enterpries
sandra.martin@oneworld.markova.com


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 21, 2004)

"I need to be with my parents tonight, at least for dinner and for awhile afterwards. Otherwise I should be fine for whatever we need Dex." she tells the computer nerd as she accepts the picture from James.

"Yea, Darius is an Elf, but they prefer to be called Tellan Quessir, its their name for themself." she examines the picture of Rizzym curiously. "Darius was telling me about the different races of Elves, he sort of sounds like a Dark elf, though he never told me what the dark elves are called. If you want I can ask him tomorrow night."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 21, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I need to be with my parents tonight, at least for dinner and for awhile afterwards. Otherwise I should be fine for whatever we need Dex." she tells the computer nerd as she accepts the picture from James.
> 
> "Yea, Darius is an Elf, but they prefer to be called Tellan Quessir, its their name for themself." she examines the picture of Rizzym curiously. "Darius was telling me about the different races of Elves, he sort of sounds like a Dark elf, though he never told me what the dark elves are called. If you want I can ask him tomorrow night."




Selene agrees, "Sure thing," she writes her number down for Sakura, "just give me a call when you are ready, I will probably have to drop the boys off at the club anyways."

_Assuming that is the plan of action I will go ahead and proceed with Sakura..._

*An hour later in a middle upperclass suburb outside of Santa Monica...*

Sakura arrives at he parents home, the same place they have lived at for years.  Mother's Explorer was outside but dad's car was missing.  Most likely at work as sh walk in through the garage to find her mother in the back nonchalantly watering her flowers.

She glances over her shoulder, "Oh hi honey," she sighs, "your father just called.  He will be home late, as if that is a surprise with your brother in the hospital he may not even mak it back home till tomorrow."

She kneels down to tend to some of her vegetables, "Dinner is simmering inside if you are hungry, help yourself darling.  I talked to Koga on the phone, he is in good spirits, all things considered.  He didn't want me to worry, so here I am watering my plants."

"I know you want to talk about your little... well your big gift, father told me about it, he was a little upset but he is always upset when it comes to that," she shrugs, "but it is apart of who we are right?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 22, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "So if we want to pursue the thing with Krista, I figure Sakura and Selene can 'conincidentally' run into her tonight at Selene's place. James and I can go check out this Verve place."




"Woot, we're goin' clubbin'... or somethin' like that," he says, "I'm gonna have to change my outfit, might have to leave my gun at home too. That's a scary thought."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Yea, Darius is an Elf, but they prefer to be called Tellan Quessir, its their name for themself." she examines the picture of Rizzym curiously. "Darius was telling me about the different races of Elves, he sort of sounds like a Dark elf, though he never told me what the dark elves are called. If you want I can ask him tomorrow night."





"Sounds kewl, thanks," James accepts the offer.

_Tellan Quessir... sounds like something out of Lord of the Rings, but Dark Elves? Must be something like Dark Jedi... I think._


----------



## JimAde (Jun 22, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Woot, we're goin' clubbin'... or somethin' like that," he says, "I'm gonna have to change my outfit, might have to leave my gun at home too. That's a scary thought."



"All right," Dexter says.  "Why don't you go home and get changed, then meet me at the club about 8:00.  I've got some e-mails and stuff to answer here, and I should probably write up what I've found on our boy Rizzym so far."  Dexter smiles ruefully.  "That should take about ten minutes."  He pauses for a minute before continuing.  "Do you think Graham knows about all this..." he says, searching for the right word, "weirdness?  You know, elves and scions and stuff?  I'm not sure what to put in our case report."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "All right," Dexter says.  "Why don't you go home and get changed, then meet me at the club about 8:00.  I've got some e-mails and stuff to answer here, and I should probably write up what I've found on our boy Rizzym so far."  Dexter smiles ruefully.  "That should take about ten minutes."  He pauses for a minute before continuing.  "Do you think Graham knows about all this..." he says, searching for the right word, "weirdness?  You know, elves and scions and stuff?  I'm not sure what to put in our case report."



 Selene shrugs, "How are you guys getting to the club?"

Alicia laughs when Dexter finishes speaking, "8:00?  Better try 10 at the earliest, and better hope you can get in, the line is long and the place is pretty exclusive on who they let in.  A girlfriend of mine spent three hours once, waiting in line there!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 23, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Do you think Graham knows about all this..." he says, searching for the right word, "weirdness? You know, elves and scions and stuff? I'm not sure what to put in our case report."




"He knows Harvey, and apparently they've worked on stuff together before, so I'm sure of it," James replies.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Alicia laughs when Dexter finishes speaking, "8:00? Better try 10 at the earliest, and better hope you can get in, the line is long and the place is pretty exclusive on who they let in. A girlfriend of mine spent three hours once, waiting in line there!"




"Ten you reckon'? Sounds good, I'm sure I could find us a way," James says as he heads to the door, "Dex, you might want to bring that digital camera along, I think we could bluff our way in as reparters for a club magazine whose appointments were misplaced."

James walks home and changes into a somewhat dressier outfit. He sticks his assortment of weapons into his gun safe and starts running through possible series of events in his head, developing some contingencies.

_Hmm, that reminds me, I should send Frank an email._

He eats, watches some television, writes an email, and eventually catches a taxi to met Dexter at Verve.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2004)

*James & Dexter*

_10:15 PM Local Time, Hollywood, CA, outside the Verve..._

_Assuming that Dexter and James are getting ready and head to the club…_

The Verve is a two-story structure, shaped in an L-shape with a black exterior and a very modern look to the structure.  The line already wraps well around the building, and everyone is doing their best to look hip and cool, and trying to impress and hopefully get inside.  Some people skip straight to the front of the line and get in, while the majority just waits for their chance to get inside to enjoy the music that pumps out the door as they enter.

The Verve is situated in Hollywood, and although the surrounding buildings are not in the best of shape, the glitz and glamour still remain and you think you can even see the Chinese Mann Theatre from where you are standing.  At the main doors two large men, bouncers dressed in black suits look over a guest list and scan the crowd, keeping people in line.  Both look like they know how to handle themselves.

A patrol car drives by slowly, and then turns a corner as both detectives approach the line.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 23, 2004)

James checked his watch and adjusted his shirt.

"These ID's are going to be a huge help, great thinking there, Dex," James says, looking his over, "I may not be an expert, but I know what I like. If you're ready, we can try the guys at the door."


----------



## JimAde (Jun 23, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James checked his watch and adjusted his shirt.
> 
> "These ID's are going to be a huge help, great thinking there, Dex," James says, looking his over, "I may not be an expert, but I know what I like. If you're ready, we can try the guys at the door."



"Sure, I'm game," Dexter replies.  He checks the camera and pops a piece of gum into his mouth in a probably vain attempt to look casual.  "You talk, me snap," he adds taking a quick shot of the people in line.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> She glances over her shoulder, "Oh hi honey," she sighs, "your father just called. He will be home late, as if that is a surprise with your brother in the hospital he may not even mak it back home till tomorrow."
> 
> She kneels down to tend to some of her vegetables, "Dinner is simmering inside if you are hungry, help yourself darling. I talked to Koga on the phone, he is in good spirits, all things considered. He didn't want me to worry, so here I am watering my plants."
> 
> "I know you want to talk about your little... well your big gift, father told me about it, he was a little upset but he is always upset when it comes to that," she shrugs, "but it is apart of who we are right?"



"Hi Mom," Sakura calls out in greeting to her mother as she walks through the house, "I... yea, I was wondering if we could talk about this stuff, there is just so much I want to learn, I mean, when did you first find out you could do all of this stuff...er what can you do?  Dad told me you had gifts too, I can do telekinesis, and I did have a premonition too, but I am just learning all of this stuff and its weird."

"What was it like for you? Was it like a light switch and now you can notice all kinds of things like Elves and stuff?"  Sakura asks, her questions so rapid fire that everything was sort of running together.  "So how come you didn't tell me this was a possibility? I talked to some people at Dept 7 and they told me about something called the Inquisition, people who actually hunt people like us.  They might be the people that hurt Koga, I...I guess it would have been nice if you had told me about this stuff Mom."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 25, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Sure, I'm game," Dexter replies. He checks the camera and pops a piece of gum into his mouth in a probably vain attempt to look casual. "You talk, me snap," he adds taking a quick shot of the people in line.




"Good stuff," James says, and takes on a different stance as he slips into character. 

He waits for a minute, getting a bearing on what kind of mood the bouncers are in (ooc: empathy). Once that's done, he walks over to the bouncers at the door and smiles expectantly.

"Evening gentlemen. I'm Ted Keppel, my photographer and I made an appointment to conduct some interviews and take some photos for 'Sound and Fury' magazine. Alright if we head in?" he says with a smile, remembering the details Dexter put on the card.

[occ: bluff check, using empathy +2 and adding an action dice *fingers crossed*]


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Hi Mom," Sakura calls out in greeting to her mother as she walks through the house, "I... yea, I was wondering if we could talk about this stuff, there is just so much I want to learn, I mean, when did you first find out you could do all of this stuff...er what can you do?  Dad told me you had gifts too, I can do telekinesis, and I did have a premonition too, but I am just learning all of this stuff and its weird."




Mother smiles, "Dear, I hope I don't dissapoint you, I can do telekenisis as well, that is what they call it right?  I am not sure if I can teach you anything, I never really developed these abilities, I had a choice between that and your father, at the time, I think I made the right choice."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "What was it like for you? Was it like a light switch and now you can notice all kinds of things like Elves and stuff?"  Sakura asks, her questions so rapid fire that everything was sort of running together.  "So how come you didn't tell me this was a possibility? I talked to some people at Dept 7 and they told me about something called the Inquisition, people who actually hunt people like us.  They might be the people that hurt Koga, I...I guess it would have been nice if you had told me about this stuff Mom."




"I am not quite sure what you are talking about dear, a light swtch?  I did some drugs in the sixties and saw all kinds of wierd stuff, but I am not sure what you mean by that," she sighs.

"I didn't want to startle you guys, and your father has never been comfortable with that side of me, so I decided to best not bring it up unless I have to.  What would I have told you?  Hey I have a gift, you may or may not get it, and if you did, people may think you are wierd.  I would rather you kids had as normal an upbringing as possible.  I think at the time that was more important to me, and your father," she finishes.

"I don't know anything about this Inquisiton but they don't sound like nice people," she replies offhand.

*James & Dexter*

_Total check is 27, 22 with normal roll, including an added +2 modifier for the ID badge made by Dexter, and then an additional 5 for the Action Point dice.  Very Good roll._

The large bouncer, easily over six goot three inches and well over 260 pounds glares down for a second.  He looks over his guest list, “I don’t see you on the list, Sound and Fury right?”

The second bouncer shrugs, “The boss loves to get more press for the club.”

“Yeah fine, head inside, Mr. Drake would not mind, though he isn’t here tonight.  You can get a good look around,” he reaches down to speak into his radio, “Letting some press guys in, it’s cool.”

The bouncer then checks each detective over.

_They take 10 and get a 14 for spot checks, I did not see that either of you brought any weapons so…_

The large bouncer opens the door, “Have a good night gentlemen,” he smiles.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 25, 2004)

"Cheers," James says, and casually strolls inside.

Once well inside James turns to Dexter.

"Still got it, haha! You do a convincing job there Dex, now lets find us that barmaid or whoever it was who saw him last," James makes his way to the bar.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2004)

"Mom!" Sakura exclaims in shock at the drug revelations, "I don't want to hear that you did drugs." she tells her mom shaking her head, in vexation, "What I meant was, have you noticed, people who are different from everyone else?  Dad and Koga didn't see it, but this guy, Detective Rose, he had pointed ears and almond eyes.  H e over-heard us, and on the way back to my bike fro the hospital, he told me that he was an elf, and about elves and stuff like that."

"I wanted to know if you notice things differently then Dad does.  Have you noticed any elves or anything else thats weird since you got your abilities?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Mom!" Sakura exclaims in shock at the drug revelations, "I don't want to hear that you did drugs." she tells her mom shaking her head, in vexation, "What I meant was, have you noticed, people who are different from everyone else?  Dad and Koga didn't see it, but this guy, Detective Rose, he had pointed ears and almond eyes.  H e over-heard us, and on the way back to my bike fro the hospital, he told me that he was an elf, and about elves and stuff like that."




"Wait it was the seventies, and honey, relax.  Mom had her wild days too, so relax, it isn't like I still do drugs, I was young, it was cool," she shrugs.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I wanted to know if you notice things differently then Dad does.  Have you noticed any elves or anything else thats weird since you got your abilities?"




"Not really dear, are you sure you are not on drugs?  The only elves I see are the ones that come out around Christmas time," she replies.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Cheers," James says, and casually strolls inside.
> 
> Once well inside James turns to Dexter.
> 
> "Still got it, haha! You do a convincing job there Dex, now lets find us that barmaid or whoever it was who saw him last," James makes his way to the bar.




Dexter and James get inside and find the dance floor to the right is packed and there is a second balcony with more people drinking, socializing, and enjoying themselves.  The club is ultra-modern, and music pounds their ears as they approach the massive bar awash with glows from the black lights.

The bartender is a black female with a thin frame and a bald head, she gestures wildly to the two, "What the hell you guys want?!" before she cracks a smile.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 25, 2004)

_Chloe was her name I do believe, now to find her and get the information we need._

James glances at the woman's name tag if she's wearing one, his eyes straining a little in the obscure lighting, and orders a drink.

"Whatcha feel like?" James asks Dexter over the music, "My shout."


----------



## JimAde (Jun 25, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> _Chloe was her name I do believe, now to find her and get the information we need._
> 
> James glances at the woman's name tag if she's wearing one, his eyes straining a little in the obscure lighting, and orders a drink.
> 
> "Whatcha feel like?" James asks Dexter over the music, "My shout."



Dexter winces at the volume in the club and says to the bartender, "I don't suppose you have Point?  No?  Leinenkugel?  No?  How about Molson? Ok, that'll be fine."  He turns to James, "Thanks, dude."  He turns and takes some shots of the crowd, making sure to include entrances/exits from the room and visible security cameras in his shots.  "Great energy in this place.  It'll come through in the pictures."

[OOC: Wow.  I blink and it's post central  
Dexter is looking for anyone who looks extra funky.  Like jet-black skin (does that include the bartender by the way, and where do we know her from)? or short, wide people, etc.]


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> _Chloe was her name I do believe, now to find her and get the information we need._
> 
> James glances at the woman's name tag if she's wearing one, his eyes straining a little in the obscure lighting, and orders a drink.
> 
> "Whatcha feel like?" James asks Dexter over the music, "My shout."




The bald woman has no nametag and is wearing a thin black tight shirt.  Her chest is fairly flat, and she raises a brow at he accent.  She speaks with an urban drawl, “Nothing to it,” she gets you the drinks, “if you need anything, call me,” she moves to another customer.

Dexter does not spot anyone out of the ordinary, normal looking crazy human folks dancing away.

_Dexter rolls an 11 for his Spot Check.  No the Bartender is a female african american._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 26, 2004)

_Ah poopie, forgot to put a leash on the accent, if I start getting nosy it'll just make me easier to remember. Need to be subtle._

The next time the woman has a free moment he tries to get her attention.

"Hey, we're working for 'Sound and Fury' magazine, and we wanted to have Verve as our feature club in our first issue. We're doing a few interviews and were wondering if-" James turns to Dexter, looking as though he's trying to remember a name, "We were told we could interview a woman by the name of Chloe. Would she be available?"

_Was that subtle enough? Fingers crossed..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 26, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> _Ah poopie, forgot to put a leash on the accent, if I start getting nosy it'll just make me easier to remember. Need to be subtle._
> 
> The next time the woman has a free moment he tries to get her attention.
> 
> "Hey, we're working for 'Sound and Fury' magazine, and we wanted to have Verve as our feature club in our first issue. We're doing a few interviews and were wondering if-" James turns to Dexter, looking as though he's trying to remember a name, "We were told we could interview a woman by the name of Chloe. Would she be available?"




The woman pauses to listen, straining with the music, as she mixes another drink with flair.  She rolls her eyes, "Chloe?" she gestures to a cage where  an attractive young Hispanic woman with short pink hair gyrates and dances.  She is wearing a short skirt, with a thin mesh top over a dark spaghetti string top, with chunky thigh high boots.

The woman shrugs, "Sure, go right ahead," she replies back evenly.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 26, 2004)

_Heh, not quite what I expected, but I can work with this. Might even work out better than planned._ 

"Thanks," he replies and makes his way over to the cage.

James juggles a few ideas for the best choice of words as he approaches.

"Chloe, right?" he calls, "I'm Ted Keppel, I was wondering if you had some time later to do an interview for Sound and Fury magazine. Does that sound alright?"

James does his best to minimise his accent and flashes a charming smile. He patiently awaits her response.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 26, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> _Heh, not quite what I expected, but I can work with this. Might even work out better than planned._
> 
> "Thanks," he replies and makes his way over to the cage.
> 
> ...




Chloe looks down at first, not really listening, it takes a few tries to get her attention but she finally crawls down from the cage to listen seeing that _Ted_ really wishes to talk.  She starts walking towards the bar, “Sure I have a few minutes, make it quick, and buy me a drink,” she demands taking a seat on a high stool.

“Sound and Fury, what the hell kind of stupid name is that?” she shrugs, “Mary, how about a sex on the beach, charge it to my new friend, Ted,” she gestures to James.  The black woman smirks, and mixes the drink in question and then serves it, looking to James to pay for the drink.

“So give me your questions,” she says somewhat incredulously.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 26, 2004)

_Okaly dokaly, she's a bit of a difficult one._

He pays for the drink.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “So give me your questions,” she says somewhat incredulously.




"So Chloe, how would you describe Verve, and what do you think of working here?" he starts off.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 26, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> _Okaly dokaly, she's a bit of a difficult one._
> 
> He pays for the drink.




She takes the drink, and sips it.  She savors the flavor as th bartender turns to another customer.



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "So Chloe, how would you describe Verve, and what do you think of working here?" he starts off.




"How would I describe Verve?" she looks around as the lights begin to flash different colors with the beat of the music washing the large dance floor with washed out colors, punctuated by brief moments of darkness.  The play of lights, making you think you see things, that shouldn't be there or are they?  Is that man just a man, or something else... no just a man... but the colors... the lights... the darkness... assaults the eyes as the music dominates the ears.

Chloe continues, "Verve is the real deal.  Other places are just pretenders compard to Verve.  The best stars are here, the best athletes, if you want to meet or be anyone, then you have to come here.  Last week Britney was here, and this week I think I saw J. Lo, so I mean if you are anyone, you come to Verve."

She takes another sip, "I love working here," then turns to Dexter, "who is this your life partner?"

_GM makes secret Spot Checks... will Dexter or James use any Action Points to affect the rolls?_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 27, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "How would I describe Verve?" she looks around as the lights begin to flash different colors with the beat of the music washing the large dance floor with washed out colors, punctuated by brief moments of darkness. The play of lights, making you think you see things, that shouldn't be there or are they? Is that man just a man, or something else... no just a man... but the colors... the lights... the darkness... assaults the eyes as the music dominates the ears.




James blinks, then looks again.

_Hmm... Could almost have sworn..._



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chloe continues, "Verve is the real deal. Other places are just pretenders compard to Verve. The best stars are here, the best athletes, if you want to meet or be anyone, then you have to come here. Last week Britney was here, and this week I think I saw J. Lo, so I mean if you are anyone, you come to Verve."




_Ha! Brilliant, this makes the next step easier._



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I love working here," then turns to Dexter, "who is this your life partner?"




James smiles as though she just told a joke.

"This is Chris, he's the photographer. If you don't mind we could get a photo a bit later, but where were we? Aside from famous people do you get many interesting characters here? What are some good examples of the average crowd? Just a first name basis will do."

If Chloe finishes her drink any time soon he'll offer to buy her another.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 27, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "This is Chris, he's the photographer. If you don't mind we could get a photo a bit later, but where were we? Aside from famous people do you get many interesting characters here? What are some good examples of the average crowd? Just a first name basis will do."
> 
> If Chloe finishes her drink any time soon he'll offer to buy her another.




_I will assume that is a no on the Action Point._

Chloe rattles off a who's who of some of the biggest names in sports and entertainment.  She sips at her drink, but is careful not to drink too much.  She finishes her list, "Well I had to tell Ben to freaking stopctrying to paw at me.  I swear just because they are big stars some of them think they can have whatever they want," she rolls her eyes.

"Anything else you want to know?" Chloe replies looking somewhat bored, "oh yeah pictures are fine, I have no problem with that."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 27, 2004)

_Nope, I was right the first time, this is difficult._



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Anything else you want to know?" Chloe replies looking somewhat bored, "oh yeah pictures are fine, I have no problem with that."




_Getting bored is she? I am starting to dislike her._

"Good stuff, but I didn't mean celebrities, I meant whatever non-famous people _you_ find interesting, a few of your friends maybe. Tell me a little about them and why they like Verve," James keeps smiling, a well practised smile used for such occasions.

_Urgh, take the bait, btch._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 27, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Good stuff, but I didn't mean celebrities, I meant whatever non-famous people _you_ find interesting, a few of your friends maybe. Tell me a little about them and why they like Verve," James keeps smiling, a well practised smile used for such occasions.




“My friends,” she shrugs, “there really isn’t much to say about them, I try to keep my work and my private life separate.  If my friends show up here, we hang and chill but I am paid to dance and look sexy, I think I do both rather well.”

“I know a few people that visit every now and then, but I wouldn’t want to talk about them to a public magazine without asking them first.  Many of my _friends_ like to lead private lives you know?  I know, not all that exciting, but it isn’t like my friends make Verve cool, what makes the Verve cool is people like me,” she grins.

“So we going to take that picture now, my time is about up, unless you have anything else to ask me?” she says finally finishing her drink.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 27, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Wait it was the seventies, and honey, relax. Mom had her wild days too, so relax, it isn't like I still do drugs, I was young, it was cool," she shrugs.
> 
> "Not really dear, are you sure you are not on drugs? The only elves I see are the ones that come out around Christmas time," she replies.



"I am not on drugs, and I haven't done any drugs ever," Sakura tells her mother indignantly, before getting herself some dinner from the house, and bringing her plate back out to the garden.  She eats it sitting cross-legged so that she can listen to her mother as she eats.

"So you haven't noticed anything weird since you got your powers?  Like weird stuff, like wizards or demony looking people with horns and red skin?  Ok, I guess not, but its kinda weird that I meet all these people within a day of gaining these powers and you never have.  Is there anything you want me to bring Koga tomorrow morning before work? I am gonna go visit him then." she tells her mother.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 27, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I am not on drugs, and I haven't done any drugs ever," Sakura tells her mother indignantly, before getting herself some dinner from the house, and bringing her plate back out to the garden.  She eats it sitting cross-legged so that she can listen to her mother as she eats.
> 
> "So you haven't noticed anything weird since you got your powers?  Like weird stuff, like wizards or demony looking people with horns and red skin?  Ok, I guess not, but its kinda weird that I meet all these people within a day of gaining these powers and you never have.  Is there anything you want me to bring Koga tomorrow morning before work? I am gonna go visit him then." she tells her mother.



 Mother listens and shrugs, “I am not really following dear but if you meet these crazy people, just be careful.  And I know you are not on drugs, I was joking.  Your brother would never get that bent over shape over my wild past, you know, you get that from your father.”

She thinks for a moment, “I will be stopping by after lunch, so I don’t think so dear.  But thank you for asking, I don’t want to smother the boy, or so he says, he really is like your father in that respect.  That man has been in the hospital ten times, and every time it is the same thing, don’t worry, I will be fine, take care of the kids, do not fret… blah blah blah,” she chides.

“So now I just do my plants,” she sighs, “I still worry but I just let it go.”

She continues to banter on about the neighbors, and just life in general until Sakura is ready to go.  She gives hr a hug, “It was nice to see you, and I am glad you were there to help Koga.  He needs your help sometimes, even if he won’t admit it.  But the same goes for you too because you two need each other, remember that.  Sorry that I have not noticed all these weird things you are talking about, but I guess my life just is not as exciting as yours is honey.  Be safe,” she waves.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 27, 2004)

"I'll be safe, I promise," she tells her mom as buckles on her helmet.  She detours to her apartment for a quick change of clothes, a pair of khaki shorts, and a fresh un-bloodstained tank top, and then her trusty sandals.  After the stop at home, its right back to work to meet up with Selene.

"So are you ready to take me to meet Krista, I know this could be kind of weird for you, she is your roommate and all.  Is there anything I should know before we go do this?" she asks the college girl.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 27, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I'll be safe, I promise," she tells her mom as buckles on her helmet.  She detours to her apartment for a quick change of clothes, a pair of khaki shorts, and a fresh un-bloodstained tank top, and then her trusty sandals.  After the stop at home, its right back to work to meet up with Selene.
> 
> "So are you ready to take me to meet Krista, I know this could be kind of weird for you, she is your roommate and all.  Is there anything I should know before we go do this?" she asks the college girl.




Selene swings her feet off the empty desk and stands, “Yeah a little weird, but it is cool, I just know that Krista isn’t involved with that murder stuff.  She couldn’t hurt a fly, I man it!”

She thinks for a minute as the both women walk outside, “Not really, she is pretty nice, and she is cool.  Wesley is probably over, you think Dexter is the super geek then Wesley is their king.  But he is a really nice guy, and Krista has known him since high school.  Just going to introduce you, no need to play up the student part unless we have to.  Pepperdine is a big place after all.”

It is short ride towards Pepperdine then up into the hills towards college apartments that surround the campus.  The place is nice and gated, and within walking distance of the school.  Selene pulls into a spot, and there is a place for bikes and motorcycles near by.

Selene walks towards what looks like a townhouse, and opens the door with her key.  Inside the place smells fresh and looks very girly, though various posters of singers and musicians grace the walls as Selene leads the two of you into the living room.  Lounging on the couch is Krista with some pink shirts and little t-shirt with spaghetti strings; she smiles seeing Selene and Sakura.

“I thought you were going out late,” Krista asks.

“Change of plans, James was busy, so I decided to bring my friend Sakura by, and hang out,” she replies with a shrug.

“Well great Wesley and I were going to watch a movie, Lord of the Rings the second one, I never saw that in theatres,” she shrugs, “seems kind of boring.”

“Where is Wesley-” Selene nearly finishes…

“Hey, hey look who brought the Mountain Dew!” a gangly tall youth with short blonde dreads and glass framing his face walks in balancing a large bowl of dip, over several bags, on top of two pizza boxes with a 12 pack of Mountain Dew hanging from one hand.  It all balances pretty precariously as Selene rolls her eyes and helps Wesley with the food.

“Thanks,” he says and places the food down, before finally spotting Sakura.  He visibly freezes for a moment.  He blinks and then stands and looks to Krista, then to Selene, “Uhh… who is the new girl?”

“This is my friend Sakura, I brought her over to hang out, Sakura this Krista and Wesley.”

Wesley grins nervously, “Uhh yeah,” he turns and walks and trips over a table sprawling on the floor.  He quickly stands up and laughs it off weakly, “Uhh I meant to do that, I was going to grab the beer, uhh gomen nasai,” he smirks.

“Umm… yeah… uhh… beer, be right back,” he ducks out of the room back into the kitchen.

Selene just smirks, “Graceful like a cat.”


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 27, 2004)

Sakura can't help but grin when Wesley trips over the table and tries to play it off.  "Hi Krista, hi Wesley, its nice to meet you." she tells them after Selene's introduction.  _whether or not they are wrapped up in these murders or whatever, they really don't look it, I mean, this guy is soo nervous he is tripping over furniture when he gets introduced to a girl he doesn't know,_  she thinks to herself, _they really are quite cute together, a nerd and the girl who tolerates him._

She whispers to Selene, "Is Wesley always like that? Its a wonder he's still alive if he does that whenever he meets someone new, did he walk into trafic when he first met you?" she jokes with Selene.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 28, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sakura can't help but grin when Wesley trips over the table and tries to play it off.  "Hi Krista, hi Wesley, its nice to meet you." she tells them after Selene's introduction.  _whether or not they are wrapped up in these murders or whatever, they really don't look it, I mean, this guy is soo nervous he is tripping over furniture when he gets introduced to a girl he doesn't know,_  she thinks to herself, _they really are quite cute together, a nerd and the girl who tolerates him._
> 
> She whispers to Selene, "Is Wesley always like that? Its a wonder he's still alive if he does that whenever he meets someone new, did he walk into trafic when he first met you?" she jokes with Selene.



 "Not really, he is ususally pretty cool.  I don't even know what his type is," she takes a seat and starts digging into some food.

Krista laughs, "No he only gets like that around girls he thinks are really super cute," she says to Sakura, "have a seat relax. Wesley really is a sweetheart, nicest guy I have ever met."

Selene jokes, "Nicer then Jacob?"

Krista rolls her eyes, "Jacob isn't a nice guy, he is a great guy, he would be here, but he had some stuff to do with his Frat, no biggy.  I just wanted to chill anyways.  Wesley is still trying to get me to play that game of his..."

Selene laughs, "Still?"

Wesley walks back in with the bear, looking a bit more calm, "Uhh... anyone want any, I am doing the Dew."

"Here," Selene raises a hand as Wesley tosses her one.

"Sure, you do the Dew," Krista jokes.

Wesley looks to Sakura, "Uhh.. yeah... umm you want some beer, Mountain Dew, or if you want something I can go grab it real quick.  I mean if you want something else," he gulps.  Wesley wears a shirt with an anime styled warrior with a sword and the words Samurai X on the front.  He has on loose shorts and sandals. 

Selene laughs, "Relax Wesley!  Start the movie I want to see me some Orlando Bloom!"

Krista smils, "Mmmm... is he in the movie... he is so yummy!"

Wesley sighs speaking in Japanese, "Women... do you uhh speak Japanese, being named Sakura and all..." as he goes to start the DVD.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 28, 2004)

Sakura kicks off her sandals and curls up on the couch nearest the food and starts in on the chips, "Wow, thanks Krista, although I guess I should thank Wesley, but he'd probably choke on something." she joked, smiling at Krista and Selene before Wesley returned from the kitchen.

"Me too," Sakura said,holding her hand out for a beer too.  "No, no, this is good, no need to go out for anything, this is all great." she tells him, and then her gaze falls upon the t-shirt and she can't but grin, she knew that show, anime was one of her few indulgences, and this one she liked in particular.  She nods towards the shirt and grins, "Thats my dad's name, Kenshin." she tells him.

Sakura laughs as Wesley exclaims in japanese, and she answers in the same language.  "Yes, I am Japanese, and I do speak it."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 28, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I know a few people that visit every now and then, but I wouldn’t want to talk about them to a public magazine without asking them first. Many of my friends like to lead private lives you know? I know, not all that exciting, but it isn’t like my friends make Verve cool, what makes the Verve cool is people like me,” she grins.




James smiles empathicly.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “So we going to take that picture now, my time is about up, unless you have anything else to ask me?” she says finally finishing her drink.




"Sure. Chris, think you can get a nice shot of our friend here?" he asks, and waits for Dexter to take a picture.

_Change of plans, gonna have to try something else._

"Chloe, can I ask you something off the record?" he asks, his expression changing to something a little like worry.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 28, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sakura kicks off her sandals and curls up on the couch nearest the food and starts in on the chips, "Wow, thanks Krista, although I guess I should thank Wesley, but he'd probably choke on something." she joked, smiling at Krista and Selene before Wesley returned from the kitchen.




Krista and Selene both laugh.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Me too," Sakura said,holding her hand out for a beer too.  "No, no, this is good, no need to go out for anything, this is all great." she tells him, and then her gaze falls upon the t-shirt and she can't but grin, she knew that show, anime was one of her few indulgences, and this one she liked in particular.  She nods towards the shirt and grins, "Thats my dad's name, Kenshin." she tells him.




Wesley hands Sakura a beer, “Here yah go,” he smiles weakly, “uhh you sure you don’t need anything, I can hop on my vespa and be there and back like super quick!”

“Relax Wesley, watch your movie,” Selene intones.

Wesley shrugs and flops on the couch just as Sakura says the last bit about his shirt.  He grin widely, “It is pretty sweet, I really like it.  Right now I am totally wrapped up into Naruto, it is awesome!”

“On no… here we go,” Selene rolls her eyes.

“So where is Orlando?” Krista asks.

“Give it a second, he is the elf, Legolas, the super badass archer,” he smirks, “I am an Aragorn fan myself.  Of course Gandalf is the man too, this scene is great, look how much ass he is kicking!”

“What is that thing?” Krista asks.

“The Balrog,” Wesley smirks.

“What’s a Balrog?” Krista asks.

“It is a demon,” Wesley rolls his eyes, “just watch the movie Bloom will be here soon enough.”



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sakura laughs as Wesley exclaims in japanese, and she answers in the same language.  "Yes, I am Japanese, and I do speak it."




“So,” he says in Japanese, “are you like from Japan, or something?  I spent my senior there as an exchange student, and I was there last summer as a missionary, that is where I learned my Japanese, which isn’t that great but I got by,” he shrugs, “that is pretty cool though.”

“If you ever like ant to watch some anime uhh, yeah I got a big collection, most of it is from Japan so straight up Japanese no dubbing, just the real deal!  But I mean that is if you are not like busy with Selene and stuff, I mean you know just saying.  Yeah I am going to stop talking now,” he gulps nervously.

Selene just smirks and looks to Krista, “He is such a smooth operator…” she says softly.

Krista furrows her brow, “So who are the midgets, wait is that Elijah Woods?  Oh I love him, he is so cute!  Wow he looks really short!  Wow I think I am going to like this movie!  So who is James anyways, is this another cutie?”

“He is a little cute, a little weird, and all kinds of Australian, oh his accent is so sexy, mmm, I just want him to talk to me all day,” she laughs, “You should meet him.  He is cute, but I only want him for his voice.”

Krista laughs.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 28, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Sure. Chris, think you can get a nice shot of our friend here?" he asks, and waits for Dexter to take a picture.




Chloe smiles sweetly to _Chris_ winking her eyes at him, "Please..." she says seductively.



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Chloe, can I ask you something off the record?" he asks, his expression changing to something a little like worry.




"Sure but if this is your way of coming on to me, just to let you know you are cute, but your not my type," she says with a roguish grin, "but sure I don't mind speaking off the record."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 28, 2004)

James looks relieved, and takes note of how Chloe has held herself and how she's spoken during the conversation thus far.

_Now for the long shot._

"Thanks, and don't worry, this isn't about getting in your pants. It so happens Verve wasn't the first choice of the editor, I had to twist her arm to have this the first place the magazine would focus on. I have an ulterior motive for coming here, a friend of mine has disappeared and as far as I know this was the last place he was seen. You might have seen him before: skinny, dark, bald, pointy ears, goes by the name of Rizzym," he says, almost fretting, "I know I should be leaving this up to the police, but they're not getting anywhere. I'm worried he's in some kind of trouble with someone."

[ooc: dunno whether this would be diplomacy or bluff, but I'm adding empathy +2, charm +1 and an action dice in the hopes it works out. ]


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 28, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James looks relieved, and takes note of how Chloe has held herself and how she's spoken during the conversation thus far.
> 
> _Now for the long shot._
> 
> ...




_This would be a Bluff check you are trying to get her to believe something that isn’t true, to gain her trust.  She receives a +5 bonus to the Sense Motive check.  James rolls a total check of 30, 27 without the Action Dice, plus an additional 3 for the Action Dice.  He has used another Action Point.  Her opposed Sense Motive check is a 15.  A definite success._

Chloe bites her lip as James lays out the _truth_ behind visiting the club.  She looks around nervously before speaking, “I know Rizzym is in trouble, he… he stopped by here a few nights ago to see me.  He,” she looks concerned, “he said he had to disappear for a few days.  I don’t know where he went.”

“I didn’t know you knew him, he never mentioned a Ted, but then again he tends to like to keep secrets.  That jerk, I swear I don’t know why I even put up with him,” before she catches herself, “do you know who is looking for him, or… are you with that woman that stopped by here last night,” she starts to get defensive giving both James and Dexter suspicious looks.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 28, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I didn’t know you knew him, he never mentioned a Ted, but then again he tends to like to keep secrets. That jerk, I swear I don’t know why I even put up with him,” before she catches herself, “do you know who is looking for him, or… are you with that woman that stopped by here last night,” she starts to get defensive giving both James and Dexter suspicious looks.



Dexter does his best to look confused.  This isn't difficult as he, in fact, has no idea who she's talking about.  He says nothing, knowing that James will handle the conversation.  He just shrugs and, having taken a couple of shots of Chloe when she posed, goes back to checking out the room.

[Too late now, I'm sure, but I would have been willing to spend an Action Point on the Spot check earlier.  Sorry I haven't been posting.  Busy week-end!]


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 28, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter does his best to look confused.  This isn't difficult as he, in fact, has no idea who she's talking about.  He says nothing, knowing that James will handle the conversation.  He just shrugs and, having taken a couple of shots of Chloe when she posed, goes back to checking out the room.
> 
> [Too late now, I'm sure, but I would have been willing to spend an Action Point on the Spot check earlier.  Sorry I haven't been posting.  Busy week-end!]



_No problem JimAde... to be honest an Action Point wouldn't have helped you anyways LOL... and I figured James would handle this..._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 28, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chloe bites her lip as James lays out the truth behind visiting the club. She looks around nervously before speaking, “I know Rizzym is in trouble, he… he stopped by here a few nights ago to see me. He,” she looks concerned, “he said he had to disappear for a few days. I don’t know where he went.”
> 
> “I didn’t know you knew him, he never mentioned a Ted, but then again he tends to like to keep secrets. That jerk, I swear I don’t know why I even put up with him,” before she catches herself, “do you know who is looking for him, or… are you with that woman that stopped by here last night,” she starts to get defensive giving both James and Dexter suspicious looks.




"Woman?" James asks, "I dunno. When I started looking for him I didn't try to get help from anyone, far as I know she could be a private investigator or something. You haven't told me anything about her, so I really wouldn't know. More importantly, what did you tell her? She might be tied in with the people he's in trouble with, you have to watch your words carefully."

James is serious, but appears sympathetic to Chloe's situation.

"This must be stressful for you, if not a little risky as well," he laments.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 28, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Woman?" James asks, "I dunno. When I started looking for him I didn't try to get help from anyone, far as I know she could be a private investigator or something. You haven't told me anything about her, so I really wouldn't know. More importantly, what did you tell her? She might be tied in with the people he's in trouble with, you have to watch your words carefully."




_Diplomacy check, James rolls a 24.  He improves Chloe from Indifferent to Friendly.  That includes Charm and Empathy._

"I didn't tell her much, I just say I saw Rizzym but not much else, she was... well one of the kinds of people Rizzym warned me about.  She just seemed cold, and I didn't like her, she introduced her as Halindra," she shrugs.



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James is serious, but appears sympathetic to Chloe's situation.
> 
> "This must be stressful for you, if not a little risky as well," he laments.




"I just want to know that Rizzym will be safe, he and I... well it is complicated.  But you seem like you are just as concerned, I don't know where he has gone though.  I just know he told me to be careful, and to watch my back in case anyone tries to track him down," she replies concerned.

"I stayed at his place that night I saw him, before he left," she says softly, "I could show you, not that I could show you inside.  But just in case, if it might help, if he needs help."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I didn't tell her much, I just say I saw Rizzym but not much else, she was... well one of the kinds of people Rizzym warned me about. She just seemed cold, and I didn't like her, she introduced her as Halindra," she shrugs.




_I'm in the zone! Woot!_

"Name seems familiar, I don't get a good feeling about it though," he says gravely.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I just want to know that Rizzym will be safe, he and I... well it is complicated. But you seem like you are just as concerned, I don't know where he has gone though. I just know he told me to be careful, and to watch my back in case anyone tries to track him down," she replies concerned.
> 
> "I stayed at his place that night I saw him, before he left," she says softly, "I could show you, not that I could show you inside. But just in case, if it might help, if he needs help."




"Thanks, I'd like that," James smiles, "Any clue as to where he went would put me a step ahead of his enemies. If I can get in contact with him I can put useful resources at his disposal, make things easier for him."

_I'm on the home stretch now..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 29, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> _I'm in the zone! Woot!_
> 
> "Name seems familiar, I don't get a good feeling about it though," he says gravely.




"Yeah, you are telling me," she quips.



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Thanks, I'd like that," James smiles, "Any clue as to where he went would put me a step ahead of his enemies. If I can get in contact with him I can put useful resources at his disposal, make things easier for him."
> 
> _I'm on the home stretch now..._




"I don't know where he went, and if Rizzym needs anything, he would contact me," she shrugs, "but tell you what, I have to get back to work, you give me a number to contact you at, and we can swing by his place tomorrow sometime, alright?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I don't know where he went, and if Rizzym needs anything, he would contact me," she shrugs, "but tell you what, I have to get back to work, you give me a number to contact you at, and we can swing by his place tomorrow sometime, alright?"




"Sure. Here's my mobile number, I've always got it on me," James writes it down on a paper napkin or whatever similar within reach, "Well, thanks for your time Chloe. I'll see you tomorrow, take care."

James shakes her hand, and collects Dexter before he heads back out. Once outside he nudges Dexter with his elbow and says quietly "Smooth or what?"

He grins.

_Ah, deceiving the unwitting, good memories._


----------



## JimAde (Jun 29, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Sure. Here's my mobile number, I've always got it on me," James writes it down on a paper napkin or whatever similar within reach, "Well, thanks for your time Chloe. I'll see you tomorrow, take care."
> 
> James shakes her hand, and collects Dexter before he heads back out. Once outside he nudges Dexter with his elbow and says quietly "Smooth or what?"
> 
> ...



"Okay," Dexter says laughing, "I gotta admit.  That was pretty slick."  He shakes his head as though trying to clear it.  "Man! that was loud.  I hate places like that.  I was thinking: The bouncer seemed to think the owner would be up for some publicity.  If we need to we can probably come back for an interview with him.  I got some good shots of the layout just in case."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 29, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Okay," Dexter says laughing, "I gotta admit.  That was pretty slick."  He shakes his head as though trying to clear it.  "Man! that was loud.  I hate places like that.  I was thinking: The bouncer seemed to think the owner would be up for some publicity.  If we need to we can probably come back for an interview with him.  I got some good shots of the layout just in case."



 The two detectives make their way outside Verve; the line is still long as they start to cross the street.  Approaching them moving towards the club is a large entourage of men; well most of them look like men.  Two of them are large furry like humanoids dressed in long trench coats with large bodies and large squat heads with ears that protrude outwards, and fangs jutting from their lower lips.  They scan the streets, as they flank another individual that does not look just quite human.  He has gray skin, and a deeply muscled body with a scar over his right eye, and short cropped blonde hair, and red eyes that seem to shimmer in the light and from his mouth jut out what look to be large teeth sticking upward.  Hanging on this man’s arm is a young blonde woman, dressed in something approaching clothing, but very scant.

_Dexter recognizes the gray-skinned man from some local news stories, a fierce gangster or at least someone tied to a new inner city gang called the Horde.  He goes by the name of Erik Bloodrage.  James does not recognize the fellow.  Of course this was munane news, but he recognizes the man nonetheless._

The entourage passes by the detectives without a look, as long as they don’t try to walk through them, and around them.  The gray-skinned man, Erik, walks like an urban king smug in his apparent safety, and strength.  The bouncers don’t even say anything as they just open the door and let them in.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The two detectives make their way outside Verve; the line is still long as they start to cross the street. Approaching them moving towards the club is a large entourage of men; well most of them look like men. Two of them are large furry like humanoids dressed in long trench coats with large bodies and large squat heads with ears that protrude outwards, and fangs jutting from their lower lips. They scan the streets, as they flank another individual that does not look just quite human. He has gray skin, and a deeply muscled body with a scar over his right eye, and short cropped blonde hair, and red eyes that seem to shimmer in the light and from his mouth jut out what look to be large teeth sticking upward. Hanging on this man’s arm is a young blonde woman, dressed in something approaching clothing, but very scant.
> 
> _Dexter recognizes the gray-skinned man from some local news stories, a fierce gangster or at least someone tied to a new inner city gang called the Horde. He goes by the name of Erik Bloodrage. James does not recognize the fellow._
> 
> The entourage passes by the detectives without a look, as long as they don’t try to walk through them, and around them. The gray-skinned man, Erik, walks like an urban king smug in his apparent safety, and strength. The bouncers don’t even say anything as they just open the door and let them in.



Dexter takes a few surreptitions shots of the group as they make their way across the street.  He turns to James.  "How do people not see that?  How did WE not see it?  I've seen pictures of this guy before and somehow never noticed he's got gray freaking skin and fangs?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2004)

Sakura takes the beer gratefully and pops the cap in what is easy to see as a well practiced motion, it had after all been less then a year since she had been in college, and she hadn't been a nun or anything.  "There are only a few animes that I can stand, there is soo much culture worship its freaky.  Outaw Star, Cowboy Bebop, Inuyasha, Gundam Seed, Trigun, Blue Gender, and Rurouni Kenshin are all good, but stuff like most of the rest of the Gundams suck, its all too happy." she tells Wesley.  She turns to focus in the movie, and she sips on her beer as the wizard falls through the mountains in his duel with the demon.  _I wonder why department 7 Demon boy doesn't look more like that, or vice versa, I mean, you'd think knowing there is an actual basis for all of this stuff it'd look like what it comes from,_  she thinks.

She replies to the questions in kind, speaking the same language, "My Grandfather came here and founded a temple, he and my dad, both lived in Japan and taught me and my brother Japanese." she tells him truthfully.  In all honesty, she doubted Wes was anything but what he seemed, and  she really did doubt krista was in on anything shocking, maybe just trying to impress frat boy.

Sakura didn't really want to hurt Wes'es feelings, but Darius was more her type then he was.  "That could be cool I guess, I don't know, lets just watch the movie for now." she answers.  When the subject comes around to James, she can't help but think about the fact that Selene had been with Dan the other night, and she was already moving on to James, it wasn't exactly fair.  "I don't know, I thought Dan was a lot cuter."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sakura takes the beer gratefully and pops the cap in what is easy to see as a well practiced motion, it had after all been less then a year since she had been in college, and she hadn't been a nun or anything.  "There are only a few animes that I can stand, there is soo much culture worship its freaky.  Outaw Star, Cowboy Bebop, Inuyasha, Gundam Seed, Trigun, Blue Gender, and Rurouni Kenshin are all good, but stuff like most of the rest of the Gundams suck, its all too happy." she tells Wesley.  She turns to focus in the movie, and she sips on her beer as the wizard falls through the mountains in his duel with the demon.  _I wonder why department 7 Demon boy doesn't look more like that, or vice versa, I mean, you'd think knowing there is an actual basis for all of this stuff it'd look like what it comes from,_  she thinks.




Wesley nods sagely, "Nice... very nice," he starts drinking a Mountain Dew and watching the movi, listening.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sakura didn't really want to hurt Wes'es feelings, but Darius was more her type then he was.  "That could be cool I guess, I don't know, lets just watch the movie for now." she answers.  When the subject comes around to James, she can't help but think about the fact that Selene had been with Dan the other night, and she was already moving on to James, it wasn't exactly fair.  "I don't know, I thought Dan was a lot cuter."




Wesley nods, "Sure yeah this is a great film," he replies trying to be nonchalant.

Selene just smirks, and then perks up her brow at Sakura's comment.  She smiles, "Oh he was cute, well not so much cute as he was like just a big corn-fed country guy I wanted to saddle up with.  James is cute, but that accent is to die for it isn't like I want him to be mine, I just think we could have some fun."  

Krista sighs, "Yeah Selene is not exactly about falling in love, all she wants is some fun."

Wesley nods, "She is very popular with the boys," he says with a straight face.

"Only the cute ones," Selene laughs, "It isn't a big deal about Dan anyway, he went back to Canada, probably won't even see him again. Too bad for him."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 30, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter takes a few surreptitions shots of the group as they make their way across the street. He turns to James. "How do people not see that? How did WE not see it? I've seen pictures of this guy before and somehow never noticed he's got gray freaking skin and fangs?"





"Hmm, I've seen him somewhere before. And yeah, you're right, how well integrated do we have to be to not pick up on these people until they're specifically pointed out to us?" James shrugs helplessly before they continue on.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> [/color]
> 
> "Hmm, I've seen him somewhere before. And yeah, you're right, how well integrated do we have to be to not pick up on these people until they're specifically pointed out to us?" James shrugs helplessly before they continue on.



_Give me a destination for Dexter or James, unless you guys are calling it quits for the night.   Sakura's scene should be done shortly, unless something insane happens... hmmmm_


----------



## JimAde (Jun 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Give me a destination for Dexter or James, unless you guys are calling it quits for the night. Sakura's scene should be done shortly, unless something insane happens... hmmmm_



_As far as I know we're done.  Dex will head on home and do some work on his Aramaic translation side project._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 1, 2004)

James is happy, he's ready to head home and do some gun maintenance. Unless of course he gets reason to go elsewhere.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James is happy, he's ready to head home and do some gun maintenance. Unless of course he gets reason to go elsewhere.




_Then this scene is done, we will pick up with the whole crew the next morning, when Sakura finishes her stuff!_


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 1, 2004)

"I really did fall for Dan, but its ok I guess, he needed to leave, so he did, nothing to do about it, so no point being upset, right?" Sakura asks wistfully.  "He was awfully sweet, in a big dorky, cute frat boy kind of way."  she sighs and looks towards the screen for a few minutes.

"Darius, you remember him right Selene?  He's making me dinner tomorrow night.  I think I fall for guys to easy, I never have any flings or anything, its always head over heels for me.  I wouldn't mind a guy to just have fun with for a while, its almost always older guys, and they always want relationships, you wouldn't no any goes who aren't really into relationships would you?" she asks jokingly of Selene and Krista.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I really did fall for Dan, but its ok I guess, he needed to leave, so he did, nothing to do about it, so no point being upset, right?" Sakura asks wistfully.  "He was awfully sweet, in a big dorky, cute frat boy kind of way."  she sighs and looks towards the screen for a few minutes.




Selene smiles, "I didn't know that, you should have told me.  Hey I liked the guy, but you were like there first," she sighs, "I didn't mean to like you know try to move in.  And if it you makes feel any better, nothing happened between Dan and I."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Darius, you remember him right Selene?  He's making me dinner tomorrow night.  I think I fall for guys to easy, I never have any flings or anything, its always head over heels for me.  I wouldn't mind a guy to just have fun with for a while, its almost always older guys, and they always want relationships, you wouldn't no any goes who aren't really into relationships would you?" she asks jokingly of Selene and Krista.




Krista turns to Sakura, "Darius?"

"Oh another hotty, he is a little exotic," Selene winks to Sakura, "but he is nice, mmm... mmm.  Nice, he can cook too, damn I think I like him," Selene smiles.

Wesley pipes in, "I don't think there is anything wrong with that Sakura, I mean thre not too many true romantics left you know?  But.." his voice cracks, "I mean I am a guy, we can hve fun, I have all kinds of cool stuff we can do.  Ever played Dungeons & Dragons?"

Krista rolls her eyes, "Nice..."

Selene laughs, "Wesley hang up th spurs, just hang them up."

"Don't knock it till you try it," he smirks.

Selene sighs, "If you really want some guys to have fun with I can introduce you to my black book of fun... mmm... mmm... there is this one guy... oh my god..."

Krista sighs, "Now you got her started."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 1, 2004)

> Selene smiles, "I didn't know that, you should have told me. Hey I liked the guy, but you were like there first," she sighs, "I didn't mean to like you know try to move in. And if it you makes feel any better, nothing happened between Dan and I."



"I...uh...thanks, I guess i just figured something did, you stayed at his place didn't you? And your well.... you, and you look like you do, so I just figured..." she says with a sigh.  When mentions D&D Sakura sighs, "That stuff really isn't me Wes, I'm more a doer then someone who talks about doing.  I'd rather go out and do something then play a game." she tells him.

"So what exactly is in your black book, anyone really good? And whats up with that one guy?  Is he uh, gifted?" she asks euphamistically, of the singer.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I...uh...thanks, I guess i just figured something did, you stayed at his place didn't you? And your well.... you, and you look like you do, so I just figured..." she says with a sigh.  When mentions D&D Sakura sighs, "That stuff really isn't me Wes, I'm more a doer then someone who talks about doing.  I'd rather go out and do something then play a game." she tells him.




Selene replies, "I know, but eh, sometims things just don't fall the way you want them to.  Besides Dan wasn't in the right frame of mind for me, he was a little shaken... I like my men, strong."

"Well I do stuff to," Wesley replies, "Hey why don't we all go out this weekend, an do some paintballing?  That would be fun, shoot each other, run around the woods, now there is some hardcore action!"

Krista laughs, "Getting shot with paint dos not sound like a good time."

"Depends on who you shoot," Selene quips.



			
				Sgalimar said:
			
		

> "So what exactly is in your black book, anyone really good? And whats up with that one guy?  Is he uh, gifted?" she asks euphamistically, of the singer.




"Plenty of good stuff," she winks, "just tell me the kind of guy you are looking for, and I will see what I can dredge up.  Some of these guys are okay, but some are just.... mmmm.... mmmmm...." she smiles.

"Oh Troy... he is like just... oh my god... like if I needed a substitute for Brad Pitt, it would be him, great guy... great body... great times... we dated a while back... we stay in touch, if you want him, I am sure I could get you in touch.  Trust me, it is worth it," she grins conspiriatorially...

"I have to agree, Troy is just sexy, why did you break up with him?" Krista adds.

"Troy is great, he really is," she winks, "but a girl can't get too attached, and he well lets just say... ouch," she winks, "in a good way."

The evening continues and the college kids chat some more, while Selene goes through her book, but seems confident that this Troy guy might just be what Sakura needs.  Wesley isn’t so sure, but he decides to refrain against speaking anything out loud.

Wesley leaves out first after helping clean up, while the girl’s just chat and talk about small talk getting to know one another.  Krista seems just like a nice girl, with a nice guy she seems to really like, while Selene is just well she is definitely into having fun, and really does not care what others think about her.

*Wesley on his way home…*

Wesley rides his scooter down the street to the dorms, his backpack over his shoulder as he continues down the brightly lit street.  He can’t help but get the creeping feeling in the back of his neck that something or someone is following him.

He glances over his shoulder quickly, but sees nothing, but parked cars and lighted porches.  He is alone as he continues to the dorms.  He stops at a red light and sighs, adjusting his helmet, and glances down to his rear-view mirror and sees something moving in the shadows behind him.  He glances back quickly, and furrows his brow, as beads of sweat started to form on his brow.

Something just wasn’t right.

He waits anxiously for the light to turn green.  It seems to be an eternity, as he hears something skitter onto the road.  He turns once more only to see a lone figure standing on the sidewalk, but it was taller then a man should be, and much more sinister…

Wesley didn’t wait, he punches the gas on his scooter and started to race away, and whatever it was turned to follow, moving quickly in the darkness.  Light sprinkling down on it, showing shifting shades of crimson and ebony… whatever it was, he didn’t want it to get any closer.

He pulls into his dorm parking spot and rushes upstairs to his room and slams the door shut behind him.  He was breathing hard, he wasn’t sure what he had just seen, but whatever it was… he didn’t ever want to see it again.

A knock sounds at the door.

Wesley hesitated, before the knock sounds gain.

He opens the door slowly only to see Donna, his roommates girlfriend standing outside.  Wesley sighs, “Hey, you looking for Chuck?” trying to play off his fear.

“Uhh yeah, is he here,” she replies.

“Yeah,” he let her in, and slowly closes the door… but his fear never abated.

On the roof, a creature crouched, smelling the delightful taint of fear in the air.  It was like sweet nectar, to its foul tastes.  It had found a new prey, one it would enjoy toying with, there would be more blood spilled, and it would know more pleasure in violence… its time would soon grow short in this world, and the taste for blood was overwhelming…

*The Next Day…*

_0900, March 11th, Thursday Morning_

Graham’s vehicle was in its normal spot when the detectives arrive.  Of course Selene is at class, since she has class just about all day.  Alicia is sits at her desk, doing her nails, and looks very much rested.  Things just seem normal, though obviously they would be anything but.  But for the moment al seems well…

_Sakura can finish up her scene and then move on to the morning… Day 2 has begun…_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 1, 2004)

James arrives at the office on time today.

"Morning everyone," he says with a smile, and drops into his seat.

He spins the chair around a couple of times, stopping it to face Alicia.

"Anything of interest this morning? Oh, and is Graham busy?" he asks, eager to discuss the latest events with his uncle.

_Wonder when Chloe will ring..._

"And how was your evening, Sakura?" he asks if/when she is present, "Krista leak any info? Or have we hit a bump?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James arrives at the office on time today.
> 
> "Morning everyone," he says with a smile, and drops into his seat.
> 
> ...




"Morning," Alicia quips, "Yeah Graham is in there," she finishes as his door opens.

Graham sips on some coffee in a mug that reads, 'I love Las Vegas'.  He leans on his customary cane, and nods to everyone present, "I looked over the case file, tracking down a black male for a Miss Schultz, sounds like you guys are busy.  How is that going?"


----------



## JimAde (Jul 1, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Morning," Alicia quips, "Yeah Graham is in there," she finishes as his door opens.
> 
> Graham sips on some coffee in a mug that reads, 'I love Las Vegas'. He leans on his customary cane, and nods to everyone present, "I looked over the case file, tracking down a black male for a Miss Schultz, sounds like you guys are busy. How is that going?"



Dexter takes a good sip from his Einstein mug before replying.  "James made a great contact at Verve last night.  With any luck we'll get to check out his residence today."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter takes a good sip from his Einstein mug before replying.  "James made a great contact at Verve last night.  With any luck we'll get to check out his residence today."



 Graham nods taking another sip, “Sounds like you are all handling this pretty well.  I looked at the case file, looks well done.  How did it go with the lady and her cheating husband?  I read you caught him in the act, how did she take it, any need to follow up, or shelve the case?”

“Also I got the word on Dan, tough break.  I had some high hopes for the boy, but then Alicia slapped an application on my desk for a Selene Brown, no real experience, but she listed you all s references, and Alicia seemed excited about her.  Fill me on this pretty face,” Graham finishes.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 1, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Graham nods taking another sip, “Sounds like you are all handling this pretty well. I looked at the case file, looks well done. How did it go with the lady and her cheating husband? I read you caught him in the act, how did she take it, any need to follow up, or shelve the case?”
> 
> “Also I got the word on Dan, tough break. I had some high hopes for the boy, but then Alicia slapped an application on my desk for a Selene Brown, no real experience, but she listed you all s references, and Alicia seemed excited about her. Fill me on this pretty face,” Graham finishes.



"Selene's...something else," Dexter replies with a smile.  "Actually, she was the object of the aforementioned cheating husband's affections."  Dexter pauses for a moment as if he had just remembered something, then opens his laptop and begins composing an e-mail.  "Anyway," he continues as he types, "Selene was a big help, but I didn't know she was looking for work.  As far as the case goes, Sakura is the one who broke the news to Sandra...the client.  She was upset, naturally, but I think she'll be OK.  Case closed as far as I can tell," he finishes casually.  

He keeps typing:

Sandra,

That's great!  We'll have a blast and I'm sure Sean will love all the cool stuff to see.  

It's a little embarrassing to admit, but I don't have a car currently.  I was planning to take a bus, but if you could drive... 

Let me know when you want to get going and I'll see you then.

-Dexter

Dexter presses Send and smiles.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Selene's...something else," Dexter replies with a smile.  "Actually, she was the object of the aforementioned cheating husband's affections."  Dexter pauses for a moment as if he had just remembered something, then opens his laptop and begins composing an e-mail.  "Anyway," he continues as he types, "Selene was a big help, but I didn't know she was looking for work.  As far as the case goes, Sakura is the one who broke the news to Sandra...the client.  She was upset, naturally, but I think she'll be OK.  Case closed as far as I can tell," he finishes casually.




Graham listens, "Sounds like a simple enough case, then."

Alicia quips, "Yep, and Selene is cool, I like her, besides Sakura needs someone to team up with."

"Well unless anyone has reservations I could hire her for part-time work, see how she does.  What do you all think of that?" Graham asks.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 1, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Graham listens, "Sounds like a simple enough case, then."
> 
> Alicia quips, "Yep, and Selene is cool, I like her, besides Sakura needs someone to team up with."
> 
> "Well unless anyone has reservations I could hire her for part-time work, see how she does. What do you all think of that?" Graham asks.



"Sounds fine to me," Dexter says casually.  "Oh, and by the way she's a scion who can punch holes in crash helmets," he adds as he types.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Sounds fine to me," Dexter says casually.  "Oh, and by the way she's a scion who can punch holes in crash helmets," he adds as he types.



 "And that means what exactly?" Graham adds incredulously.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 1, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "And that means what exactly?" Graham adds incredulously.



Dexter peers at James over the top of his screen and says, "Apparently, Mr. Vanderwolf is less up on this than we thought.  Care to fill the boss-man in?" he asks with a mischevious smirk.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 2, 2004)

*Internet Café in Hollywood*

_0915 in Hollywood… same day…_

Chloe sips at her cappuccino, she wears jeans, boots, and a black top and is lugging around a white sports bag with her dancing clubs inside.  She stretches her neck as she takes a seat at an empty terminal facing the wall.  She sighs, it was another long night, but it had been somewhat interesting.

She grabs the mouse and opens up the web browser, and cycles to a Yahoo to open up her email.  She looks around nervously and then starts to compose an email to an address, smoothdrow69@yahoo.com.  

Hey Rizz,

I know you told m not to use this unless it was really important, well I just had two different run-ins with people looking for you.  The first was a woman, a drow, like you, she said her name was Halindra Schultz, I didn’t like her at all.  I didn’t tell her anything, I promise, she just seemed too cold.

The other were these two guys, Ted and Chris, Ted works for a magazine but he says he knows you and was concerned that you were in trouble baby.  Ted seemed really nice, but I didn’t really tell him much either, I told him I would show him where your old place was, but it isn’t like we can get in, I don’t have a key.  He just seemed really concerned, like me, what happened baby?  Why are all these people looking for you, I know you have a complicated business, but I am scared.

Get back to me soon, let me know you are okay.

Miss you, 

Chloe

Chloe sighs before she sends the email and removes the sent copy from her box.  She closed the browser and cleared the screen with a sigh.  She wasn’t sure about anything anymore, but at least she was doing her best to try and protect Rizzym. She stands and grabs her bag and walks out sipping her drink.

Outside in a black Acura sedan…

“This is Vale, keeping tabs on the woman, you were right, the detectives contacted her, and it looks like they may have made some headway.  We will continue to follow them, in luck they may lead us straight to Rizzym, and if not we can use the human female,” a man’s voice speaks clearly into a cell phone from inside the sedan.  He was a drow, an ebon skinned elf with close short cropped white hair, dressed in a well-pointed suit.

A woman’ voice replies, “Good, she knows something I am sure.  But do not act till we have Rizzym they are all simply a means to an end.  Follow up on the detectives.”

“Of course mistress, I will report to you again, when I have something more for you to report,” Vale replies as he ends the call.  He pulls the vehicle out of the parking lot and follows Chloe slowly for a moment before pulling off…


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 2, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter peers at James over the top of his screen and says, "Apparently, Mr. Vanderwolf is less up on this than we thought. Care to fill the boss-man in?" he asks with a mischevious smirk.




"She's a scion, in a nutshell that's basically a psychic as far as I know. It's all tied in with your friend Harvey, from Department 7. As it so happened, not only was Selene the target of the cheating husband's affections, but of Project Omega, a splinter cell of Department 7 who seem to be on the more extreme side of things. They had intended to put a cap in Selene, so we intervened," James explains, "Anyway, we stumbled across a lead into the case of the ritual killings going on at the university campus. Sakura was following that up last night while we were at Verve. Hmm, also there have been a number of people shot recently. They'd include me, Selene, and Sakura's brother who copped it worst. Took a hit to the shoulder from a high-powered rifle or something, we're guessing the shot was intended for Sakura who was standing near him at the time. She's also a scion as it happens, and she's worried that Project Omega has it's eye on her or something, though through involvement with Department 7 should she technically be exempt from Omega's agenda. I think that's most of it, anything I left out, Dex?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 2, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "She's a scion, in a nutshell that's basically a psychic as far as I know. It's all tied in with your friend Harvey, from Department 7. As it so happened, not only was Selene the target of the cheating husband's affections, but of Project Omega, a splinter cell of Department 7 who seem to be on the more extreme side of things. They had intended to put a cap in Selene, so we intervened," James explains, "Anyway, we stumbled across a lead into the case of the ritual killings going on at the university campus. Sakura was following that up last night while we were at Verve. Hmm, also there have been a number of people shot recently. They'd include me, Selene, and Sakura's brother who copped it worst. Took a hit to the shoulder from a high-powered rifle or something, we're guessing the shot was intended for Sakura who was standing near him at the time. She's also a scion as it happens, and she's worried that Project Omega has it's eye on her or something, though through involvement with Department 7 should she technically be exempt from Omega's agenda. I think that's most of it, anything I left out, Dex?"



 “Harvey,” he sighs, “I should have known.  He is a good guy, but a crackpot he has some crazy ideas, he has shown me some crazy stuff, but it isn’t anything supernatural or crazy.”

“Listen, I don’t mind if you buy into, if you believe that stuff, that is your choice, but I am going to tell you, I don’t like to buy into that stuff.  Never have, there is a logical explanation for everything, it jut takes time to find it.  Why we are detectives, our job to figure out what is really going on.  Now about this ritual killings, I don’t mind you guys taking an interest just don’t step on any toes, and be sure to contact the police as soon as you find anything useful or relevant.  Don’t be cowboy and try to solve this yourself without keeping them in the loop.  That pisses them off, real bad.”

Alicia smirks and mouths something incomprehensible, but it sounds like a smartass comment under her breath.  She adjusts herself in her seat and continues filing her nails while Graham looks from Dexter to James with a serious look.

He sighs, “Now if you believe what you are saying, then fine.  I have learned to live with Alicia’s crazy alien abduction theories I think I can live with your little scion stuff, just stay focused and don’t let Harvey lead you off the deep end.”

He is about to say something else when the phone rings.  Alicia answers it and then turns to James, “James you have a call on line 1,” she says sarcastically, “the great and mysterious Harvey,” she grins.

Graham rolls his eyes, “I will be in my office,” he takes another sip from his cup as he walks back inside closing his door.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 2, 2004)

Dexter watches Graham go back into his office, then looks to James.  "He's a skeptic, I guess."  He shrugs and gets back to work.

[OOC: Research roll.  I should have done this earlier, but I'm looking for any reports of unidentified bodies or John Doe hospital admissions matching Rizzym's description (not sure how I'd get that, but I don't have a +12 Research modifier like Dexter  ).  Since most people don't seem to notice that he's "different" I'm looking for African American men of his apparent age, height and build.  If it's just not possible, let me know.]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 2, 2004)

James listens to his uncle, and nods when he talks about police getting angry about being left out.

_Yep, they did get pretty irrate about being left out of something they were involved in. I always tried to discuss things with them but they often got pretty angry about us going over their heads._



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> He is about to say something else when the phone rings. Alicia answers it and then turns to James, “James you have a call on line 1,” she says sarcastically, “the great and mysterious Harvey,” she grins.




James' stomach twists.

_He went digging!?_

"Ahh, thanks Alicia," he says, going to pick up the phone on his desk.

_He wouldn't know much, if anything, but what kind of resources does D7 have at their disposal?_

He takes a deep breath, and his hand hovers over the phone.



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter watches Graham go back into his office, then looks to James. "He's a skeptic, I guess." He shrugs and gets back to work.




"Heh, appears so," he says, his voice tinged with nervousness.

_Be cool, deal with any hurdles as they come. He's probably just organising another meeting with us as a group anyway._

James picks up the phone, and speaks in a voice lacking any of his inner turbulence, "Harvey, good to hear from you. Any news?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 2, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James listens to his uncle, and nods when he talks about police getting angry about being left out.
> 
> _Yep, they did get pretty irrate about being left out of something they were involved in. I always tried to discuss things with them but they often got pretty angry about us going over their heads._
> 
> ...



_Dexter gets a 27 on his Research check.  It will take him 3 hours to drag up any info.   But he does not find anyone matching Rizzym’s description but there have been several deaths of African-American individuals as of late, outside of the inner city in isolated incidents, looking akin to assassination hits._

Harvey replies back into the line in his normal gregarious tone, “Hey, hey James how yah doing?  Top of the morning and all that, how yah doing mate?” h pauses briefly before continuing, “Alright I need you to do something for me, I need you guys to meet me at Franky Joe’s tomorrow for lunch at 12 sharp, alright?  I know you know the place, talked to Marlene she recognized you pretty quick.   Anyways, we need to go over details, you know the details… I hate details.”

“Anyways, noon sharp, Franky Joe’s bring the crew,” he hangs up the phone abruptly.

Alicia furrows her brow, “No Caller ID… nothing, it is like no one even called…” she says somewhat surprised.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 2, 2004)

Aside from the greeting, James doesn't end up saying anything. He smiles at the end of the call, and hangs up.

_Heh, guess I'm in the clear for the time being... didn't get a chance to tell him about Dan though. He'll find out in good measure._

"Harvey wants all of us at Franky Joe's tomorrow at noon to talk business," he summarises the call.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Alicia furrows her brow, “No Caller ID… nothing, it is like no one even called…” she says somewhat surprised.




"That's a nifty trick," James says, impressed.

_Wonder what kinda gizmo he used for that._


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 2, 2004)

Sakura had left shortly after Wes had, promising to think about Troy and the rest of Selene's little black book.  She had made her goodbyes, and promised to comeback to hang out some more, for  girls night, without Wes, and to meet Krista's boyfriend.  She made her way home on her bike with the heightened care of someone who had had a few beers but wasn't really impaired, but was pretty close.  She had stumbled into bed barely remembering to set her alarm.

*MORNING AFTER*

Sakura woke up tired and between needing a long shower to wake up, and needing to stop in and see Koga before heading to the office, she skipped her run, the first time in the months she had lived in the apartment.  She didn't actually have anything to bring him, so she decided to call her brother instead, to see if he still wanted her to come.  She put on a pair of leather pants and a red belly shirt with sphaghetti straps followed by a pair of supple black leather boots that came to mid-calf.

When she was totally ready to leave she dialed up her brother's hospital room, letting it ring.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 2, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *MORNING AFTER*
> 
> Sakura woke up tired and between needing a long shower to wake up, and needing to stop in and see Koga before heading to the office, she skipped her run, the first time in the months she had lived in the apartment.  She didn't actually have anything to bring him, so she decided to call her brother instead, to see if he still wanted her to come.  She put on a pair of leather pants and a red belly shirt with sphaghetti straps followed by a pair of supple black leather boots that came to mid-calf.
> 
> When she was totally ready to leave she dialed up her brother's hospital room, letting it ring.




The phone rings and then Koga answers, "Top of the morning sis, I figured you would be stopping by.  But this is just as good, got some good news, the hospital is going to release me later on today, something about being damn healthy," he jokes.

"Mom is here, she brought me breakfast, yummy.  Anyways?" he leaves the question open waiting for her reply.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 2, 2004)

"Hi, you.  Wow...thats great news, I thought it was gonna be like a few weeks, it was a pretty bad thing, it was really scarey, I mean, you wouldn't know it but from how you looked I didn't think you'd live and now here you are getting let out less then a day later."

"Look, I know you told me not to come by, that you didn't need anything.  If mom is there, and you still don't want me to come by I wont, I just wanted to make sure you had a friendly face around, that, and if its mom, thats better, nobody ever took a shot at her." she says, sounding like she feels kind of guilty."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 2, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Hi, you.  Wow...thats great news, I thought it was gonna be like a few weeks, it was a pretty bad thing, it was really scarey, I mean, you wouldn't know it but from how you looked I didn't think you'd live and now here you are getting let out less then a day later."




"Relax, I am tougher then I look," he replies back.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Look, I know you told me not to come by, that you didn't need anything.  If mom is there, and you still don't want me to come by I wont, I just wanted to make sure you had a friendly face around, that, and if its mom, thats better, nobody ever took a shot at her." she says, sounding like she feels kind of guilty."




“Hey don’t blame yourself, it isn’t your fault.  If anything your quick actions probably saved my life, yes I am admitting you helped me.  Thanks baby sister, I really owe you one.  But hopefully I don’t have to drag you from anything to repay you.  I don’t need anything, and I am glad you called I feel almost loved,” he jokes.

“Yes mom, I am joking, you know I love my big sister,” he says to Mom, and then speaks back into the line, “Hey I am going to go, the doctors want to run some more scans on me and stuff.  Talk to you soon, bye!”

The line goes dead.

Assuming she is getting ready to leave, she sees one of her neighbors Mr. Gringle, an older man pass.  But she does a double take as she notices that his face is gray, and tusks just from his mouth as he tips his hat to her.  He gives her his usual customary smile, “Morning Miss Chance,” he says as he makes his way to his vehicle.  He goes about his business as usual, as she sees his wife who looks similar and two lovely children, who look like Mr. Gringle and his wife, making their way down to the minivan.  It is an odd yet humbling sight, as the kids giggle and play and mother tries to keep them in line.  The mother waves to Sakura and then ushers her kids.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 2, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Harvey wants all of us at Franky Joe's tomorrow at noon to talk business," he summarises the call.



"Works for me," Dexter says.  "That chili cheese death thing you guys brought me was good.  I need another one."



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "That's a nifty trick," James says, impressed.



Dexter shrugs.  "It's not hard if you have access to the phone company computers.  They can block all that kind of information at the source.  Would be handy..." he says dreamily.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2004)

Sakura hangs up the phone and smiles, relieved that Koga was doing well enough to get out of the hospital so soon, she looked at the clock and her smile widened, she wouldn't even be very late for work.  The asian detective left her apartment, locking it up.

She gives a start when she notices her neighbors.  "Mr. Gringle, you aren't human are you?" she asks curiously, "not that its bad not to be or anything, I just never noticed it before." she adds quickly, not wanting to offend.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 3, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> She gives a start when she notices her neighbors.  "Mr. Gringle, you aren't human are you?" she asks curiously, "not that its bad not to be or anything, I just never noticed it before." she adds quickly, not wanting to offend.




Mr. Gringle just smiles, not really hearing her it seems and waves, as he pulls away in his vehicle.  His wife and kids pull out soon after, and Sakura is all by her lonesome.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2004)

Sakura shrugs at Gringle's lack of hearing her, she could always talk to him later, he was only a door down after all.  She waves to the family off... well, she wsn't really sure, maybe they were orcs or trolls or something, and followed their path, ending up at her bike.  On goes her helmet and windbreaker, and within 10 minutes she slips into the parking lot.  She locks up her bike and turns on the anti-theft system and heads into the office.

Sakura drops her helmet on her desk and joins everyone else to talk to Graham.  "Koga is getting out of the hospital today so he didn't want me to go visit him.  I can't get over how quickly he is healing, I mean, he almost bled to death or something before the paramedics got there."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 3, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sakura drops her helmet on her desk and joins everyone else to talk to Graham.  "Koga is getting out of the hospital today so he didn't want me to go visit him.  I can't get over how quickly he is healing, I mean, he almost bled to death or something before the paramedics got there."




Alicia nods, "Well it is a good thing he is getting better so quickly right?  Doctors can do all kinds of cool stuff, right?  Oh by the way, Harvey called I guess he wants to meet you all tomorrow at this place called Frank Joe's?  At noon, yeah... at noon," she rattles off.

She turns on the TV and starts watching the local news, as the pretty weather lady comes on and starts to give the three day forecast.  Alicia hums a song to herself as she watches the TV.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2004)

"Yea, its a very good thing, its just that I'm surprised on how fast it is.  My brother is awfully lucky, maybe thats like his power or something, I get to be telekinetic, he heals fast, and mom, she does Telekinesis too.  Oh well, I need to speak to Graham, I guess he's in his office right?"  she asks Alicia, getting the receipt for the camera from her desk.  She heads into Graham's office, and drops into a chair across from his desk.

"Good morning Graham.  We finished off the Martin Case and we received payment, we even got the person he was cheating with to record a statement for the client talking about what happened, so it should be a straight shot to a Divorce, and he shouldn't really be able to contest.  Oh, and I have a receipt for the Digital camera we needed to run the case, I believe Dex is using it on the current case as well." she tells Graham, handing him the receipt.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 3, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Good morning Graham.  We finished off the Martin Case and we received payment, we even got the person he was cheating with to record a statement for the client talking about what happened, so it should be a straight shot to a Divorce, and he shouldn't really be able to contest.  Oh, and I have a receipt for the Digital camera we needed to run the case, I believe Dex is using it on the current case as well." she tells Graham, handing him the receipt.




As Sakura walks in he tucks a picture frame into his desk and leans back.  Graham listens nodding at the correct points and looks at the receipt.  He finally replies, “sounds good, James had filled me in on those details and I looked over the folder this morning.  Good work, drop the receipt with Alicia and she will get you the refund,” he finishes.

“I don’t have anything for you, but I am sure that James and Dexter could use your assistance with their current case,” he says with a slight nod.  He adds with a sip from his mug, “going to be hiring a Selene Brown on a part time basis for now, the rest of the team seems to speak highly of her.  I don’t want her to have to fill Dan’s shoes, but show her the ropes, bring her up to speed.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 3, 2004)

James spots Sakura coming in, but waits till she's out of Graham's office to bother her with questions.

"Morning, how did last night's efforts go? Krista a worthwhile suspect?" he asks, somewhat optimistically.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2004)

"Your hiring Selene Huh?" she asks, puzzledly, "She can certanly take care of herself, and she did help us out with the Martin case, I just didn't know that this is something she wanted to do.  If she wants to do it, cool, I guess, wait...you want me to teach her?  I learned all this stuff from getting my Degree in Law Enforcement, I don't know how much of it I can just teach someone, but I can give it a shot I guess.  She is helping us look into a few leads on those Pepperdine murders after all."  Sakura says, trying to convinvce herself.  She had thought she and Selene were going to be friends, well possibly coworkers with that hole Dept. 7 thing, but she still needed to see what was up with Dept. 7 first.

"Well, ok, she has class today, and we have a meeting with Department 7 and her tomorrow at lunch, is there anything you would like me to tell her before then, if she is gonna bee my partner or whatever?" she asks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 3, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Your hiring Selene Huh?" she asks, puzzledly, "She can certanly take care of herself, and she did help us out with the Martin case, I just didn't know that this is something she wanted to do.  If she wants to do it, cool, I guess, wait...you want me to teach her?  I learned all this stuff from getting my Degree in Law Enforcement, I don't know how much of it I can just teach someone, but I can give it a shot I guess.  She is helping us look into a few leads on those Pepperdine murders after all."  Sakura says, trying to convinvce herself.  She had thought she and Selene were going to be friends, well possibly coworkers with that hole Dept. 7 thing, but she still needed to see what was up with Dept. 7 first.
> 
> "Well, ok, she has class today, and we have a meeting with Department 7 and her tomorrow at lunch, is there anything you would like me to tell her before then, if she is gonna bee my partner or whatever?" she asks.



 Graham sips his mug, "I trust your judgment, Alicia should be contacting her later to let her know she has a job.  I think I can trust you guys to show her the ropes."

At the mention of Department 7, he sighs, "You too huh... well good luck with that," he starts looking over a casefile, "I don't have anything else for you," he says dismissing her.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2004)

Sakura nods and leaves Graham's office.  She sees James signal to her, so she heads over to him.  "Whats up?"  she asks him, but in answer to his question she only shakes her head.  "Nah, Krista and Wesley aren't suspects at all, they're just normall college students as far as I can tell, but Selene can keep an eye out on that since she is going to be working here too."  she tells him as she walks to Alicia's desk.

"Hey, can you take care of this for me?" she asks her, handing the woman the receipt.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 4, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sakura nods and leaves Graham's office.  She sees James signal to her, so she heads over to him.  "Whats up?"  she asks him, but in answer to his question she only shakes her head.  "Nah, Krista and Wesley aren't suspects at all, they're just normall college students as far as I can tell, but Selene can keep an eye out on that since she is going to be working here too."  she tells him as she walks to Alicia's desk.
> 
> "Hey, can you take care of this for me?" she asks her, handing the woman the receipt.



 Alicia nods, "Sure thing Sakura, not a problem at all."

_Sakura gains back the Wealth lost to purchase the camera._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 5, 2004)

James cracks his knuckles.

"Well, now we just gotta wait on this phone call," James settles back into his chair and pulls a gun magazine out of his backpack.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 5, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James cracks his knuckles.
> 
> "Well, now we just gotta wait on this phone call," James settles back into his chair and pulls a gun magazine out of his backpack.




_Unless the detectives have anything else planned, which I doubt, then I will go ahead and skip ahead a few hours.  If there was something pressing or rules related your character can handle in the next five hours of game time then post it… anyway on with the game!  Dexter you have your research info by now._

Fives hours pass rather lazily in the office as the detectives watch TV, do research, and just relax.  Nothing pressing seems to come up and for the most part it seems like a lazy day.  A lazy Thursday, but a lazy day nonetheless for the detectives as they lounge about the office.  Alicia is watching a soap opera, and seems pretty enthralled between doing bouts of paperwork and office filing.

Graham busies himself with going over the case files and about one in the afternoon he leaves the office to meet with a friend.   He is pretty tight-lipped about whom the friend is, but considering that he likes to keep much of his business to himself it isn’t much a big deal.

Dexter receives two emails that afternoon that perk his interest:



			
				M@arcane-deviant.org said:
			
		

> Dexter,
> 
> Looks like you are tumbling down the rabbit hole now?  Perhaps you are confused, I know I was.  Just noticing the little things maybe, I don’t know if you are ready yet, but we seem to run in the same circles.
> 
> ...




The second one is:



			
				sandra.martin@oneworld.markova.com said:
			
		

> Dexter that is sweet, I can drive I don’t mind it isn’t that big a deal.  I wanted to check out the computer show, so I am excited to go.  Anyways I don’t have much time, meetings, corporate planning meetings, presentations, and of course my son keeps me pretty busy.  Talk to you later, alright?
> 
> -Sandra




Meanwhile James waits for Chloe to call. At about two-thirty in the afternoon his phone finally rings.  The number isn’t listed, but when he answers he hears Chloe’s voice.  She speaks into the line, “Hey this is Chloe, Ted right?  I just wanted to see if you wanted to do this today or not?  I want to knock it out now, I got a few things I want to do,” she says quickly, “if so then where do you want to meet?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 5, 2004)

James' phone rings to the sound of Static-X, and he interupts 'All in Wait' in order to answer the call.

"Yes?"



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Hey this is Chloe, Ted right? I just wanted to see if you wanted to do this today or not? I want to knock it out now, I got a few things I want to do,” she says quickly, “if so then where do you want to meet?”




"Yeah, this is Ted," he says, slipping back into the persona, "Today hasn't been terribly busy for me, so we can meet wherever's most conveniant for you."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 5, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Yeah, this is Ted," he says, slipping back into the persona, "Today hasn't been terribly busy for me, so we can meet wherever's most conveniant for you."




"Alright, lets meet at the Verve parking lot in half an hour, comprende?  See you there," she says and hangs up the phone.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 6, 2004)

James jumps out out of his chair.

"Dex, we're headed to the Verve parking lot. Chloe's meeting us there in half an hour," he declares, "We'll cyas all a bit later."


----------



## JimAde (Jul 6, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James jumps out out of his chair.
> 
> "Dex, we're headed to the Verve parking lot. Chloe's meeting us there in half an hour," he declares, "We'll cyas all a bit later."



Startled, Dexter looks up from his screen, which displays an error message telling him www.arcane-deviant.org does not exist.  "Umm...Okay," he says scrambling to his feet and trying to make sure he has everything at the same time.  After the trouble they had earlier in the week he makes sure he is carrying his stun gun and pistol, then throws a coat on to hide everything.  "Let me grab the camera, " he says, doing so.  Then he turns to Sakura and says, "You coming, Sempai, or you want to hang out here?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 10, 2004)

_Just waiting on if Sakura is rolling then we can move to the next scene..._


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 10, 2004)

"Nothing else to do, so yea, why not?"  Sakura answers, intending to follow the other 2 to the club on her bike.  She was dressed somewhat for clubbing, even if it wasn'topen, hopefully looking the part would help.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 12, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Nothing else to do, so yea, why not?"  Sakura answers, intending to follow the other 2 to the club on her bike.  She was dressed somewhat for clubbing, even if it wasn'topen, hopefully looking the part would help.



_Thirty minutes later…_

The trio finds themselves at the meeting point, assuming that Sakura is hanging back.  They easily see Chloe standing in the parking lot with long loose sweat pants on, that hug her waistline quite nicely and a tight tank top that exposes her midriff.  She is wearing a Dodgers ball cap which her white top, and blue bottoms, and sneakers.  Over her shoulder is a gym bag, and she is smoking as they approach her.

She glances over but does not make any noticeable movement as you approach.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 13, 2004)

"Hi," Dexter says casually to Chloe.  "Nice day."  He looks at his companions expectantly.

[OOC: This is the extent of Dexter's personal interaction skills  ]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 13, 2004)

"All set?" James asks, and smiles.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 14, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "All set?" James asks, and smiles.



 Chloe folds her arms across her chest, "Sure, I assume you got some form of transportation, big shot reporter guy?" she replies back with a raise of a brow from beneath her ballcap brim, "Because it is a little ways from here, have to go down to Inglewood."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 14, 2004)

_Ah yes, transport..._

"Hmm, I'll pay for a cab," he says, and gets out his mobile to ring a taxi company.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 14, 2004)

While James makes his phone call, Dexter sidles over to Sakura.  Smiling ruefully he whispers, "So, do you think we could get Graham to shell out for a company car?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 14, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> _Ah yes, transport..._
> 
> "Hmm, I'll pay for a cab," he says, and gets out his mobile to ring a taxi company.




Chloe sighs, "Sure," she waits.

The cab arrives after about fifteen minutes, and the scruffy cab driver opens the door and lets you all in.  The ride to the location is relatively uneventful.  The cab smells like mothballs, and when you get to your location you find yourself in an inner-city neighborhood of predominately African-American families.  The address is actually the same address that Dexter found in his research.  It is a modest home, on a block of other modest homes.  The grass looks a little wild, but other then that, nothing really out of the ordinary.

Chloe speaks, "Here we are."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 15, 2004)

James scratched his head and looked at the house.

"Well... let's hope there's something that can help here," he says, "Mind if I look around?"


----------



## JimAde (Jul 15, 2004)

Dexter strolls up the driveway to the side of the house, whistling casually and looking for gas and electrc meters.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 15, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James scratched his head and looked at the house.
> 
> "Well... let's hope there's something that can help here," he says, "Mind if I look around?"



 "Sure knock yourself out," Chloe replies as lights up a cigarette.

_Dexter finds the gas and electric meters, easily enough._


----------



## JimAde (Jul 15, 2004)

Dexter makes a note of the current readings and notes how quickly the electric meter is spinning (i.e. whether there is anything sucking a lot of power inside).

[OOC: I want to know how much juice is getting used.  If Rizzym is actually coming home on occasion and we miss him, we might be able to tell.]

Dexter walks around the back of the house to take a look at the back yard.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 15, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter makes a note of the current readings and notes how quickly the electric meter is spinning (i.e. whether there is anything sucking a lot of power inside).
> 
> [OOC: I want to know how much juice is getting used.  If Rizzym is actually coming home on occasion and we miss him, we might be able to tell.]
> 
> Dexter walks around the back of the house to take a look at the back yard.



_The backyard has a wooden fence around it, with a padlocked gate.  The meters seem to be running low, not much power being drawn at all.  Let me know if any characters want to sneak in the back..._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 16, 2004)

"Best check out what's in back," he says, and heads for the fence.

James jumps the fence if it's low enough, or tries to get a hand from Dexter to get over if not.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 16, 2004)

"Wait," Dexter hisses while holding up a hand.  "Just in case."  He sidles up to the fence and makes "smoochy" noises, then whistles a few times.  "Here, dog!" he calls.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 17, 2004)

"Hehe, oh yeah," James says, then turns to Chloe, "Does he have a dog?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 21, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Hehe, oh yeah," James says, then turns to Chloe, "Does he have a dog?"



 Chloe shrugs, “Rizz hates pets,” she says curiously, “I thought you would know that,” she says offhand.  She continues, “Just be careful if you are going to be snooping around, the neighbors here are all part of a Neighborhood Watch program, it is why he likes the place.”

_Secret GM rolls… and nothing to report._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 21, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Rizz hates pets,” she says curiously, “I thought you would know that,”




_Oops._

"Never really asked," James replies, looking thoughful for a moment, "Regardless-"

He glances at the neighbouring properties, looking for anyone at their windows or in their yards, and if there are none he scrambles over the fence into the back yard.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 21, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> _Oops._
> 
> "Never really asked," James replies, looking thoughful for a moment, "Regardless-"
> 
> He glances at the neighbouring properties, looking for anyone at their windows or in their yards, and if there are none he scrambles over the fence into the back yard.



_Is James trying to be stealthy about it or just hopping over with a casual gesture?_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 22, 2004)

(ooc: He wants to be casual about it, but I doubt he'd jump the fence while under direct scrutiny.)


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2004)

James hops the fence easily enough and finds the backyard to be a large 40 foot square with green-yellow grass and nothing of note sitting out back.  There is a screen door but curiously the windows have been painted back, and he can’t see inside.  Similar situation with the windows as well.  In front of the sliding glass door is a 10 foot square of concrete ground.

A cursory check of the windows and door reveal they are locked as well.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 23, 2004)

James checks the garage or shed if there is one, then moves on to check the electricity box for anything out of the ordinary. If he fails to find anything of note he'll check pot plants and door mats and whatnot for hidden keys.

[ooc: Toki, just thought I'd mention that jasamcarl is back and that Feint Whispers is back in motion.]


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 25, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James checks the garage or shed if there is one, then moves on to check the electricity box for anything out of the ordinary. If he fails to find anything of note he'll check pot plants and door mats and whatnot for hidden keys.
> 
> [ooc: Toki, just thought I'd mention that jasamcarl is back and that Feint Whispers is back in motion.]



 James does not find any hidden keys, from looking around.   The electrical Box looks normal enough, the place looks rather mundane besides the blacked out windows.  Just another inner-city home for the most part.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 26, 2004)

James walks back to the fence to speak with the others.

"Nothing of any clue as to where he is or what he's doing," he says, clearly disappointed with the results, "Haven't got terribly much to try and work this out with."

He hops back over the fence.

"What now?" he asks, curious as to whether Chloe suggests something.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 26, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James walks back to the fence to speak with the others.
> 
> "Nothing of any clue as to where he is or what he's doing," he says, clearly disappointed with the results, "Haven't got terribly much to try and work this out with."
> 
> ...



As James investigates the back of the house, Dexter glances over the fence, taking note of the length of the grass.

[OOC: I'm baaaack!  ]


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 26, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> As James investigates the back of the house, Dexter glances over the fence, taking note of the length of the grass.
> 
> [OOC: I'm baaaack!  ]



_Welcome back buddy!_

The grass is pretty high, it does not look like it was mowed in the last few weeks, no real gardening taking place either.

When James questions Chloe, she shrugs, "Uhh... I don't know... he just contacts me if he needs me..."

_Sense Motive for James is a 19 while Sakura rolled a 9.  Let me know if you wish to use Action Points._


----------



## JimAde (Jul 27, 2004)

Sidling over to Sakura, Dexter says quietly, "I think I can get us in if I have a few minutes with the back door."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 27, 2004)

[ooc: James will use an action point. ]



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Uhh... I don't know... he just contacts me if he needs me..."




James perks up at the mention of contact with Rizzym.

"He's contacted you? I guess that means he's alright for the time being. When was the last time he got in touch?" James asks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 27, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> [ooc: James will use an action point. ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Chloa furrows her brow confused, "No... he hasn't I was just saying, he would if he needed to.  I mean, the last time I spoke to him was the night before he left," she finishes.

_James get a total Sense Motive roll of 23, he can tell that Chloe is not telling the whole truth.  She is hiding something._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 28, 2004)

"Hehe, Chloe I've been a reporter long enough to know when I'm not being told everything. I've got a feeling there's something you could add, but if you don't trust us, don't worry about it. When the time comes I'm sure you'll have Rizzym's best interests at heart," James says encouragingly, "Don't forget though, if those other associates of his find him before we do, I'll wager he'll be in a world of hurt."

He looks up at the house again.

"Ah well, ladies and gents, I guess we're done here, right?" he looks over to Dexter.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 28, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Hehe, Chloe I've been a reporter long enough to know when I'm not being told everything. I've got a feeling there's something you could add, but if you don't trust us, don't worry about it. When the time comes I'm sure you'll have Rizzym's best interests at heart," James says encouragingly, "Don't forget though, if those other associates of his find him before we do, I'll wager he'll be in a world of hurt."
> 
> He looks up at the house again.
> 
> "Ah well, ladies and gents, I guess we're done here, right?" he looks over to Dexter.



 Dexter shrugs.  "I suppose," he says.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 29, 2004)

Chloe shrugs her shoulders half-heartedly, "I do have his..." she sighs... "how do I know I can trust you guys... what if you are just using me?"

_BTW Sakura's player will be MIA for an undetermined time... so we will definitely be picking up another character or two including Kain's character..._


----------



## JimAde (Jul 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chloe shrugs her shoulders half-heartedly, "I do have his..." she sighs... "how do I know I can trust you guys... what if you are just using me?"



Dexter studiously examines his fingernails, trying not to show nerves and letting James do his thing.   _Keep your mouth shut, boy,  _He says silently to himself.  _Keep your mouth shut!_

[OOC: I hope Shalimar can re-join us soon.  I'm dying to know what's up with Sakura and her brother   ]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chloe shrugs her shoulders half-heartedly, "I do have his..." she sighs... "how do I know I can trust you guys... what if you are just using me?"




James nods understandingly, gauging Chloe's mood to take better advantage of her in this time of stress [ooc: empathy].

_Hmm, it's times like these I think twice about doing stuff like this. Don't like deceiving this poor girl, but that's what I'm trained to do._

"Chloe, when all's said and done, you have to decide whether or not to trust us. I can tell you with all honesty that my intention is to help, and if you brickwall us here Rizzym is gonna be on his own in whatever he's caught up in. I don't know who these other people are who are looking for him, but I can only hope their resources aren't that good. If they haven't gotten back in contact with you it's probably not because they gave up. If they've got another means to locate Rizzym... well, you'd have to trust us, right?" James switches on the puppy-dog eyes and hopes his split second reasoning can stand up to scrutiny.

[ooc: spending an action point on this one, charm +1 and empathy +2]


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James nods understandingly, gauging Chloe's mood to take better advantage of her in this time of stress [ooc: empathy].
> 
> _Hmm, it's times like these I think twice about doing stuff like this. Don't like deceiving this poor girl, but that's what I'm trained to do._
> 
> ...




_James gets a total roll of 31... he nails it... with that extra Action Point._

Chloe bites her lip... "Wait... I can... contact him... I sent him an email this morning... just to see if he was alright... and asking if he knew you guys... but I have not gotten anything back yet..."

Sakura raises a brow, but says nothing.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 31, 2004)

James' brow creases in concern.

"How long does he usually take before replying?" he asks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James' brow creases in concern.
> 
> "How long does he usually take before replying?" he asks.



 "Maybe less then 24 hours usually, could be longer I don't know, but I sent him an email this morning after I got off shift.  I was worried, and I told him you were helping me..." Chloe replies.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 1, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Maybe less then 24 hours usually, could be longer I don't know, but I sent him an email this morning after I got off shift. I was worried, and I told him you were helping me..." Chloe replies.




_Erk! Gotta act before he replies, she's got to have an idea of where he went, but how do I get it out of her?_

"All sounds good thus far, and you're sure you have no idea where he could have gone? He hasn't mentioned anything that gives you a clue to his location?" James probes for possibilities, now aware of a time restraint to his illusion.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 2, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> _Erk! Gotta act before he replies, she's got to have an idea of where he went, but how do I get it out of her?_
> 
> "All sounds good thus far, and you're sure you have no idea where he could have gone? He hasn't mentioned anything that gives you a clue to his location?" James probes for possibilities, now aware of a time restraint to his illusion.



 "I don't know he left a few things at my place, from time to time, maybe there is a clue there but I am just as clueless as you are.  When he likes to dissapear, he just goes poof..." Chloe replies distraught.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I don't know he left a few things at my place, from time to time, maybe there is a clue there but I am just as clueless as you are. When he likes to dissapear, he just goes poof..." Chloe replies distraught.



"Well, I think we're done here anyway," Dexter says impatiently.  He points down the street.  "Why don't I call another cab and have it meet us over at that coffee shop." [OOC: Or whatever little place I can get something to drink...]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I don't know he left a few things at my place, from time to time, maybe there is a clue there but I am just as clueless as you are. When he likes to dissapear, he just goes poof..." Chloe replies distraught.




James nods, and tries to be reassuring.

_Putty in my hands... wow, I'm despicable._

"Well if you trust us enough to see if we can piece together anything from what he left behind we could head over to your place to check that stuff out," he says, "I'm sure he'll be fine when we find him, I promise."

_Hmph, but how will he end up_ after_ we find him, eh? I'm sure his associates ain't gonna give him a bunch of flowers and a pat on the back when they find him._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 2, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James nods, and tries to be reassuring.
> 
> _Putty in my hands... wow, I'm despicable._
> 
> ...



 Chloe nods, "Alright, hopefully you guys can find a clue there."


----------



## JimAde (Aug 4, 2004)

"Ok," Dexter says striding off toward the coffee shop and pulling out his cell phone.  "Let's go."  He starts dialing the cab company while looking around the neighborhood.

[OOC: Trying to decide on a direction and means of approach in case we come back to break in later...]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 5, 2004)

"Hmm, wonder if they got donuts..." James ponders as they approach the cafe.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 6, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Hmm, wonder if they got donuts..." James ponders as they approach the cafe.



 The crew gets donuts and some coffee before they head to Chloe’s place which is over in Hollywood.  It is a studio apartment in a pretty dingy building, but the interior is not so bad.  There is a definite unicorn motif going on, and several paintings and figurines of the majestic beast decorate her place.

Chloe glances over her shoulder, “I guess make yourselves at home, I need to get a shower and get ready for work later.  I should not be long okay?” she says.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The crew gets donuts and some coffee before they head to Chloe’s place which is over in Hollywood. It is a studio apartment in a pretty dingy building, but the interior is not so bad. There is a definite unicorn motif going on, and several paintings and figurines of the majestic beast decorate her place.
> 
> Chloe glances over her shoulder, “I guess make yourselves at home, I need to get a shower and get ready for work later. I should not be long okay?” she says.



As Chloe leaves the room, Dexter lifts one of the unicorn figurines from a shelf, examines it, and shoots James an eloquent look.  He shakes his head and carefully replaces the statue.  He walks over to James and says quietly.  "You know, I'm pretty sure I can get us into Rizzym's place if I have a few minutes with the lock.  It looks pretty standard."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 7, 2004)

James smiles and nods.

"Sounds good," he says as he looks around, "Hmm, better start looking for traces of Rizzym's passage."

James starts searching around for things of interest.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 8, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James smiles and nods.
> 
> "Sounds good," he says as he looks around, "Hmm, better start looking for traces of Rizzym's passage."
> 
> James starts searching around for things of interest.




_Dexter rolls a 7 on his Search check, while James got an 8.  While Sakura rolls a 20 on her check._

The place is pretty clean, and finding clues is pretty hard for James and Dexter; but Sakura finds a pair of jeans and after doing a cursory once over finds a matchbook for a motel in Oxnard, CA; about an hour or so north of where you are now.

*The Last Chance Motel* and there is a phone number as well.  Sakura smiles, “Do you think this might be a clue, smart guy?” she tosses the matchbook to Dexter.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 9, 2004)

"Ooh, how delightfully cliche," James says and rubs his hands together greedily, "So tell us all about it Dex."


----------



## JimAde (Aug 9, 2004)

Dexter chuckles at Sakura's comment and says, "Well that's why we bring you along, Sempai.  We're just here for the dental benefits."  He examines the matchbook and reads off its contents to James.

He flips open the matchbook, noting how many matches are missing out of it, then looks around the place for ashtrays or other signs that Chloe smokes.

[OOC: I don't remember if we've seen Chloe smoke or not...]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 10, 2004)

(ooc: I'm pretty sure she was smoking earlier, when she met the PC's before taking them to Rizzym's place.)


----------



## JimAde (Aug 10, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> (ooc: I'm pretty sure she was smoking earlier, when she met the PC's before taking them to Rizzym's place.)



[OOC: Then...]

Dexter shrugs.  "Might or might not mean anything.  Chloe smokes.  Of course now that we've manhandled it we might as well forget about fingerprints."  He re-reads the number several times, committing it to memory, then tosses the matchbook back to Sakura.  "Oxnard," Dexter says ruefully.  "We really have to get a car," he laments.  "How can three people live in Southern California without a car?"

"Maybe we should all get motorcycles like Sakura and be a biker gang," he suggests, miming the handlebars comically.  "I'll change my name to Kong and we'll go around intimidating people and blocking traffic."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 10, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Maybe we should all get motorcycles like Sakura and be a biker gang," he suggests, miming the handlebars comically. "I'll change my name to Kong and we'll go around intimidating people and blocking traffic."





James scratches his chin in thought.

"Hmm, you're right, car it is then," he replies, pondering how odd he'd look as a biker, "Though if I'm gonna buy one it won't be for a while yet."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 10, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James scratches his chin in thought.
> 
> "Hmm, you're right, car it is then," he replies, pondering how odd he'd look as a biker, "Though if I'm gonna buy one it won't be for a while yet."



 "Well Selene should be out of class soon enough, and since she is working for us part time... we could use her car right?" Sakura catches the matchbook without missing a beat.  She shrugs, "It is the only clue we have, we should follow up on it... knock it out before we have to see Department 7 tomorrow."


----------



## JimAde (Aug 11, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Well Selene should be out of class soon enough, and since she is working for us part time... we could use her car right?" Sakura catches the matchbook without missing a beat. She shrugs, "It is the only clue we have, we should follow up on it... knock it out before we have to see Department 7 tomorrow."



"Works for me," Dexter replies.  "I can get some writing done in the car.  If I don't get my conclusions typed up for him, Jerry's going to have a cow."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 11, 2004)

"So what's our next move?" James asks quietly, glancing in the direction Chloe had disappeared, "We want Chloe along while we chase up this lead?

"I'm inclined to call ahead, ask if they've got Rizzym staying there currently. But I'd hate to scare him off somewhere else by doing so, assuming the desk would let him know they got a call about him."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 11, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "So what's our next move?" James asks quietly, glancing in the direction Chloe had disappeared, "We want Chloe along while we chase up this lead?
> 
> "I'm inclined to call ahead, ask if they've got Rizzym staying there currently. But I'd hate to scare him off somewhere else by doing so, assuming the desk would let him know they got a call about him."



 "Do you think Chloe could be in danger?  Because I think we show up, make sure he is there and then let our client kno and wash our hands of this mess.  Not trying to be cruel, but watching you lie your ass is sort of disconcerting," Sakura whispers.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 11, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "So what's our next move?" James asks quietly, glancing in the direction Chloe had disappeared, "We want Chloe along while we chase up this lead?
> 
> "I'm inclined to call ahead, ask if they've got Rizzym staying there currently. But I'd hate to scare him off somewhere else by doing so, assuming the desk would let him know they got a call about him."



"He could be staying under an assumed name, anyway.  We'll have to go up there."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Do you think Chloe could be in danger? Because I think we show up, make sure he is there and then let our client kno and wash our hands of this mess. Not trying to be cruel, but watching you lie your ass is sort of disconcerting," Sakura whispers.



"I find it inspiring," Dexter says wryly.  "I don't think we should bring Chloe along even if she's willing.  We can always call her if we need to ask her something."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 11, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Do you think Chloe could be in danger? Because I think we show up, make sure he is there and then let our client kno and wash our hands of this mess. Not trying to be cruel, but watching you lie your ass is sort of disconcerting," Sakura whispers.




James shrugs.

"No offence taken, it's my specialty," he says with a dark smile, "Anyway, Chloe knows even less than we do. I doubt she'd be in serious danger unless we put her there, which we won't obviously."




			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "He could be staying under an assumed name, anyway. We'll have to go up there."




James nods.




			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "I find it inspiring," Dexter says wryly. "I don't think we should bring Chloe along even if she's willing. We can always call her if we need to ask her something."




"True that, we should go while she's in the shower now. Prevents her being able to follow us," James suggests.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 11, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "True that, we should go while she's in the shower now. Prevents her being able to follow us," James suggests.



"Okay," Dexter says finishing up his search.  "I haven't found anything else useful.  Why don't you let her know we're taking off and Sakura and I will head downstairs."  Dexter moves toward the door drawing out his cell phone.  He says to Sakura, "I sure hope we can expense all this cab fare."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 11, 2004)

"I'm on it," James replies.

He heads off and tries to find the door to the bathroom. Once he finds it he knocks on the door to get Chloe's attention then talks to her hoping she'll hear it through the door.

"Chloe, we have to get going. Thanks for your help, we'll catch up with you later," he says, unsure whether he actually will, and heads back out to the others.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 13, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "I'm on it," James replies.
> 
> He heads off and tries to find the door to the bathroom. Once he finds it he knocks on the door to get Chloe's attention then talks to her hoping she'll hear it through the door.
> 
> "Chloe, we have to get going. Thanks for your help, we'll catch up with you later," he says, unsure whether he actually will, and heads back out to the others.




Chloe calls back, “Alright, well just let me know at happens and if you see Rizzym, tell him he is a jerk!”

The detectives leave…

*Back at the Office*

The detectives arrive back at the office at about five in the afternoon; Selene’s vehicle is out front.  As they enter they see her and Alicia chatting.  Sakura smiles and the two women exchange greetings.

Selene speaks to James, “So what is going on today?”


----------



## JimAde (Aug 13, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chloe calls back, “Alright, well just let me know at happens and if you see Rizzym, tell him he is a jerk!”
> 
> The detectives leave…
> 
> ...



 While James brings Selene up to date, Dexter goes to his desk and takes a form from the drawer.  Then he takes several slips of paper from his wallet and clips them to the form, filling it in with a ballpoint pen.  After a minute of this, he drops the whole mass into Alicia's in-box and says "Expense report!"

 Returning to his desk, Dexter says, "So what's our next move?  Off to Oxnard?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 16, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “So what is going on today?”




"We're trying to find Rizzym, I'm sure you got filled in on it yesterday but now we're under the impression he could be at The Last Chance Motel in Oxnard. Feel like going for a drive?" James asks hopefully.



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> Returning to his desk, Dexter says, "So what's our next move? Off to Oxnard?"




"If Selene's willing," James replies.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 16, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "We're trying to find Rizzym, I'm sure you got filled in on it yesterday but now we're under the impression he could be at The Last Chance Motel in Oxnard. Feel like going for a drive?" James asks hopefully.




Selene smirks, “Sounds like a fun time, count me in.”



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "If Selene's willing," James replies.




"You had me at Rizzym... so lets do this," she starts walking out to her car.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 17, 2004)

Dexter double-checks all his gadgets are in place, and goes to his desk to pack his laptop.  He taps a few keys first and says, "Hey, according to MapQuest, there's a Krispy Kreme on Rose Avenue.  Hm.  Civilization in Oxnard."  He quickly packs his laptop into its travel case.  "Okay, I'm ready," he says.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 17, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "You had me at Rizzym... so lets do this," she starts walking out to her car.




"Brilliant. With any luck this case'll be in the bag before tomorrow," James says and goes to follow Selene out.

Seeing Dexter checking his own gear James glances at his gun.

_Hmm, Alpha?... Yeah, I like the sound of that._



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "Hey, according to MapQuest, there's a Krispy Kreme on Rose Avenue. Hm. Civilization in Oxnard."




"Ah, donuts, most excellant," he remarks and heads out to Selene's car.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 17, 2004)

*The PCH*

Selene drives along the ocean side highway, with the waves lapping up against the rocks.  It is getting close to seven in the evening, and the sun is starting set, creating a myriad splash of purple, pink, and orange in the wispy cloud strewn sky.

Selene glances over her shoulder lazily, “So what do we do if we find, Rizzym, do we make contact or just go home, or what?  Or do we call the employer right away?”

Sakura follows behind on her bike.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 18, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The PCH*
> 
> Selene drives along the ocean side highway, with the waves lapping up against the rocks. It is getting close to seven in the evening, and the sun is starting set, creating a myriad splash of purple, pink, and orange in the wispy cloud strewn sky.
> 
> ...



"Well, I don't know," Dexter says from the back seat.  "I gotta tell you I got a pretty unpleasant vibe from our client.  I'd hate to hand Rizzym to her just to find out he's been fished out of the ocean a few days later."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 18, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Well, I don't know," Dexter says from the back seat.  "I gotta tell you I got a pretty unpleasant vibe from our client.  I'd hate to hand Rizzym to her just to find out he's been fished out of the ocean a few days later."



 Selene blinks, “Wait you think the client is like bad or something.  Now, I am not going to turn over this cutie to a psycho just because it is our job, are you sure we can trust this lady?”


----------



## JimAde (Aug 18, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Selene blinks, “Wait you think the client is like bad or something. Now, I am not going to turn over this cutie to a psycho just because it is our job, are you sure we can trust this lady?”



"No, I'm not sure.  That is, in fact, my point," Dexter says a little condescendingly.  "I think we should try to get a handle on the real situation before we do anything we can't take back.  Maybe James can have a little talk with Rizzym if we find him and see what the deal is.  James?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 18, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "No, I'm not sure. That is, in fact, my point," Dexter says a little condescendingly. "I think we should try to get a handle on the real situation before we do anything we can't take back. Maybe James can have a little talk with Rizzym if we find him and see what the deal is. James?"





James stops looking out the window to address Dexter's question. Up until that point he had listened but was hesitant to add input.

"Before we go mingling with Rizzym there's a couple of things to consider. To get any more involved than we are may pull us into something we don't wanna be part of, correct? You said you were getting a bad vibe from the client, Dexter, but does that mean Rizzym doesn't give off the same vibe? Don't get me wrong, I'm not just going to assume Rizzym is a bad person, but if he has associated with this client who gives off a bad vibe, I'm not about to assume he's a good person either. If we're intending to give Rizzym a warning about the dogs at his heels the best case scenario I can foresee is us not finding him at all, meaning he was successful in his own efforts, but things only ever turn out that peachy in movies. Just as easily as we could be helping someone escape the big bads we could be helping a nastier person escape the not-as-nasties. We could put ourselves between the client and Rizzym in any number of ways and we may not like the outcome. On the other hand though we can choose to remain blissfully ignorant, still not liking the outcome. So choose your shade of grey I say," he says solemnly.

James chuckles bitterly then looks back out the window.

"Thought I left this kinda thing behind," he mutters to himself.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 18, 2004)

Dexter shrugs and goes back to his typing.  "That's all I'm saying.  We should try to get a handle on the situation before we do anything irrevocable."  He taps a few more keys, then says, "I suppose I could try checking up on our client when we get back to the office."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 19, 2004)

"Ah, fair enough then. I'm always a fan of being well informed before taking action," James says, watching a car pass in the opposite direction.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 19, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Ah, fair enough then. I'm always a fan of being well informed before taking action," James says, watching a car pass in the opposite direction.




Selene listens to the discussion and adds her thoughts, “Well either way it just sounds like we are damned if we do, and damned if we don’t… I just don’t like that either way.”  She maneuvers the car around a slower vehicle as the road moves away from the coastline around the Point Mugu Naval Air Station and towards Oxnard.

She pulls off on the first exit and works her way slowly down the road till the beach is in site once more.  Although passing more then a few fields with fresh manure out to fertilize the plentiful strawberry fields and immigrant worker working the land.

She pulls into a gas station that is within walking distance of *The Last Chance Motel*.  Selene gets out getting some gas and sighs, “Well do we walk from here, or do I drive up and we just say hello?”

Selene then turns to watch a  black Acura sedan pass by the gas station and then turn into a parking lot for Jack-in-The Box fast food restaurant.  The windows are tinted as the vehicle gets in line for the drive thru.  She looks to James, “I could have sworn I saw that same vehicle on the road with us… oh well.”

_Secret Spot checks… muhahahaha_


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 20, 2004)

Sakura slides her bike in to stop beside Selene's car, and fills up the nearly empty tank, staying as silent as she had for the last day or so.  She really did have a lot to think about, Department 7, being a psychic, her mom being a psychic and hiding it, and she wasn't even sure that Koga wasn't one either, even if he didn't think so.

The Asian woman pays for her gas and pulls her bike off to the side.  She steps over to Selene's car and leans in the driverside window.  "So whats the plan James?  I'm just here to help." she says.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 20, 2004)

Dexter goes into the gas station to use the facilities.  He emerges a few minutes later as Sakura finishes filling her tank.  He leans with his back against the car, waiting for James' response and looking around.

 [OOC: Just how far is the motel?  Dexter's pretty lazy and will vote to take the car if it's more than a couple of blocks.

 And: The return of Shalimar!  Huzzah!  Welcome back. ]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 20, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I could have sworn I saw that same vehicle on the road with us… oh well.”




James glances at the Acura.

_Nice car._

"Go with what your gut tells you, you'll be surprised how often it's right," he says and strums his fingers on the roof of the car.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "So whats the plan James? I'm just here to help."




"It's certainly appreciated, you've been invaluable today," James says thankfully, "I'm thinking we take down details for the cars parked there, if there isn't too many, take a brief look around and if we aren't certain by then check in with the people at the desk. Sound alright?"


----------



## JimAde (Aug 20, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "It's certainly appreciated, you've been invaluable today," James says thankfully, "I'm thinking we take down details for the cars parked there, if there isn't too many, take a brief look around and if we aren't certain by then check in with the people at the desk. Sound alright?"



 Dexter perks up.  "Sounds good to me," he says getting into the back seat.  He digs out the digital camera. "I'll take shots of license plates and stuff."

 [OOC: Tokiwong: I didn't explicitly state I was bringing the camera.  Can I get away with this?]


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter perks up.  "Sounds good to me," he says getting into the back seat.  He digs out the digital camera. "I'll take shots of license plates and stuff."
> 
> [OOC: Tokiwong: I didn't explicitly state I was bringing the camera.  Can I get away with this?]



_The camera is fine.  The motel is one block away._

Selene nods looking across the street, “Alright, I will trust my gut,” she agrees with James, “I think that sounds like a good plan, James.  So we driving or walking?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 21, 2004)

"Easy enough to walk, we're not too far," James says, and starts in the direction of the motel.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2004)

Selene follows as well, towards the Last Chance Motel.  The office is loacted towards the front of the L-shaped complex with two floors for the main building, while the office is only a signle story.  There is a single door that leads into the office.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 21, 2004)

"How 'bout I give Chloe a call to find out about the car angle?" James asks the others once they've arrived.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 21, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "How 'bout I give Chloe a call to find out about the car angle?" James asks the others once they've arrived.



 "Go ahead," Dexter says.  "I'll go take some shots and we can look at them later to see if Rizzym's car is one of them."  He walks away, pointing the camera casually in front of him, clicking away.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2004)

> "How 'bout I give Chloe a call to find out about the car angle?" James asks the others once they've arrived.



"Sounds like a plan." Sakura agrees, following James and Selene.  The slim detective looks around at the place, trying to see whether or not she can tell if people are there or not.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 22, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Sounds like a plan." Sakura agrees, following James and Selene.  The slim detective looks around at the place, trying to see whether or not she can tell if people are there or not.



 Selene agrees, "Give her a call, just in case."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 22, 2004)

James nods after hearing the concencus, and takes his phone out to give Chloe a call. Using the number stored in his phone from Chloe's call earlier that day, he waits for her to pick up.

"Hey Chloe, how are you?" he asks if she picks up.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 22, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James nods after hearing the concencus, and takes his phone out to give Chloe a call. Using the number stored in his phone from Chloe's call earlier that day, he waits for her to pick up.
> 
> "Hey Chloe, how are you?" he asks if she picks up.




Chloe finally picks up, “I am fine, just getting ready for work, did you guys find everything you needed?  I am a little pressed on time here, but well this is important, right?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 23, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I am fine, just getting ready for work, did you guys find everything you needed? I am a little pressed on time here, but well this is important, right?”




"Yeah actually, it is kinda important, but it'll only take a moment," James says.

_Hmm, how to say this right..._

"I was wondering if you knew Rizzym's lisence plate number, if you could give me an exact description of his car?" he asks, "I just don't want to mistake someone else's car for his is all."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 26, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Yeah actually, it is kinda important, but it'll only take a moment," James says.
> 
> _Hmm, how to say this right..._
> 
> "I was wondering if you knew Rizzym's lisence plate number, if you could give me an exact description of his car?" he asks, "I just don't want to mistake someone else's car for his is all."



 "Uhh not really, I know he drives a motorcycle, a rice burner or something.  But I doubt he took his own vehicle, be pretty easy to track him down if he did, wouldn't it?" Chloe replies.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 27, 2004)

"Heh, true. Thanks anyway, Chloe, I'll keep you informed,"

James ends the phone call and tells the others about the brief conversation.

"It's possible he's staying here under another name, so a stake-out might be necessary if this gets more difficult," he suggests.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 27, 2004)

[OOC: Don't know if Dexter heard that as I had said he was walking off to take pictures.  If so, he'll pay particular attention to motorcycles.  If not: Oh well...  ]


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> [OOC: Don't know if Dexter heard that as I had said he was walking off to take pictures.  If so, he'll pay particular attention to motorcycles.  If not: Oh well...  ]



 The parking lot is littered with a few vehicle some late model foreign vehicle, but no motorcycles.  There are two domestics, a relatively new Mustang, and an older yet very clean, authentic, GTO.  The door to the Office has blinds in it, and it says open, and the sign on the marquee says Vacancy.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 27, 2004)

Dexter takes some shots of the cars, making sure to get the license plates.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 28, 2004)

James looks at the cars for any sign of them being rentals.

"If he ain't using his own he could be renting a vehicle," he suggests.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 30, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James looks at the cars for any sign of them being rentals.
> 
> "If he ain't using his own he could be renting a vehicle," he suggests.




One of the vehicles looks like a rental, a four door sedan with a child seat in the back.  Bu that is the only one, the door to the office opens and a man walks out with dark hair giving the crew of detectives a look as he heads to his room in the motel.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 30, 2004)

James checks his watch as the man walks past, trying to look as though he's waiting for something. Once the man has passed he notes which room he enters.

_Hmm... that's an idea._

James counts the number of motel rooms with the lights on inside, subtracting one for the room the man went in.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James checks his watch as the man walks past, trying to look as though he's waiting for something. Once the man has passed he notes which room he enters.
> 
> _Hmm... that's an idea._
> 
> James counts the number of motel rooms with the lights on inside, subtracting one for the room the man went in.




James starts to the task of counting rooms he finds on this side of the motel there are twenty rooms, and four of them are lit minus the one the man went into the.  When he continues around the L-shaped building there are five more rooms out of twenty lit, and a small Van that reads Pasadena Christian Academy on it parked on this side.

Selene speaks to James, “So why don’t we just speak to the manager?”


----------



## JimAde (Sep 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> James starts to the task of counting rooms he finds on this side of the motel there are twenty rooms, and four of them are lit minus the one the man went into the. When he continues around the L-shaped building there are five more rooms out of twenty lit, and a small Van that reads Pasadena Christian Academy on it parked on this side.
> 
> Selene speaks to James, “So why don’t we just speak to the manager?”



Returning from his picture-taking, Dexter says, "Sounds good to me.  Let's go."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 2, 2004)

_Hmm, nine, too many..._



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Selene speaks to James, “So why don’t we just speak to the manager?”




"Might as well, can't figure out an easy way around it," James concedes.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 3, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Might as well, can't figure out an easy way around it," James concedes.




The office is cozy and tight, and the TV is on a talk show as a thin faced man with slightly pointed ears and almond eyes plays with a deck of cards.  He looks up at James and company and says gruffly with a Spanish accent, “Fifty-five bucks a pop, and we have hourly rates as well… so what do you want?”


----------



## JimAde (Sep 3, 2004)

"Charming," Dexter mutters under his breath.  "Now I know where I want to retire."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 3, 2004)

James glances to the others then back to the man at the counter.

"Just looking for someone," he says, and fishes Rizzym's photo from his pocket, "This guy checked in recently?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 4, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James glances to the others then back to the man at the counter.
> 
> "Just looking for someone," he says, and fishes Rizzym's photo from his pocket, "This guy checked in recently?"



 The man looks at the picture carefully, “Hmm.. who I asking, what are you cops?  You got a warrant, I run an honest business, and I try and give my clientele some privacy,” he says curtly, his eyes darting from each detective, “you looking for a room or what?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The man looks at the picture carefully, “Hmm.. who I asking, what are you cops? You got a warrant, I run an honest business, and I try and give my clientele some privacy,” he says curtly, his eyes darting from each detective, “you looking for a room or what?”




James snorts as though the other guy was joking.

"Cops? You'd know about it if we were cops. Nah, we're just looking for the guy. Probably goes by the name of Rizzym. If there was any way I could help you remember..." he says, hoping the innuendo gets across.

_Hmm, think I'd have enough cash on hand..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 5, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James snorts as though the other guy was joking.
> 
> "Cops? You'd know about it if we were cops. Nah, we're just looking for the guy. Probably goes by the name of Rizzym. If there was any way I could help you remember..." he says, hoping the innuendo gets across.
> 
> _Hmm, think I'd have enough cash on hand..._



 The man rubs his chin, “Eh, come on now I run a business based on giving my clients their privacy; you better come with better then that to try and persuade me.  Now if you want a room, then pony up the cash cabrone, if not then you know your way out.”

Dexter out of the corner of his eye notices a tall dark man walk by the window of the office on the outside.  He catches a glimpse for only a second before he is gone out of sight.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 5, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The man rubs his chin, “Eh, come on now I run a business based on giving my clients their privacy; you better come with better then that to try and persuade me.  Now if you want a room, then pony up the cash cabrone, if not then you know your way out.”
> 
> Dexter out of the corner of his eye notices a tall dark man walk by the window of the office on the outside.  He catches a glimpse for only a second before he is gone out of sight.



 Dexter goes back out the door, trying to open it without making too much noise.  He looks in the direction he saw the man go, snapping an unaimed picture with the camera at the same time.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 6, 2004)

James frowns, taking a moment to note the man's stance and the subtleties in his speech. [ooc: empathy in case it's relevant at some stage]

"Reasoning with you would require me to divulge 'private' information, and you've made the intent of your occupation quite clear, so reasoning with you would cause you yourself to invade a customer's privacy which you claim to protect. I'm under the impression thus far that that is exactly what you don't want, so forgive me if I sought an alternate form of 'reasoning' in an effort for us both to leave things which didn't need saying unsaid," James throws bs at his problem in an effort to get himself out of the hole he just dug himself into, "Do you follow?"

_Gotta get his head spinning, just a little slip of the tongue is enough..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James frowns, taking a moment to note the man's stance and the subtleties in his speech. [ooc: empathy in case it's relevant at some stage]
> 
> "Reasoning with you would require me to divulge 'private' information, and you've made the intent of your occupation quite clear, so reasoning with you would cause you yourself to invade a customer's privacy which you claim to protect. I'm under the impression thus far that that is exactly what you don't want, so forgive me if I sought an alternate form of 'reasoning' in an effort for us both to leave things which didn't need saying unsaid," James throws bs at his problem in an effort to get himself out of the hole he just dug himself into, "Do you follow?"
> 
> _Gotta get his head spinning, just a little slip of the tongue is enough..._




The man looks at James with a dip of his head somewhat confused at what he just said, “What the hell does all that mean?  You got me confused senor, are you upset because I don’t want to divulge information about my clientele?”

*Dexter*

The dark male walks towards a room with the lights on, room 206 on the second floor.  He glances over his shoulder a second and then walks inside.  The lights go out once he is inside and the blinds are closed tight, no light seems to penetrate inside.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 8, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “What the hell does all that mean? You got me confused senor, are you upset because I don’t want to divulge information about my clientele?”




_Hmm, admitting he's a client? Not quite, gotta push a bit more._ 

"I never wanted information about the guy, I'm upset because you say you're out to protect your client's privacy while you demand that I disregard the man's privacy in order to simply get a yes or no answer from you. So do you want to get dragged into the situation by knowing about it? Or are you just going to tell us whether he's here or not?" James reasons, giving the man his options, or at least the options James wants him to think he has.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 8, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The man looks at James with a dip of his head somewhat confused at what he just said, “What the hell does all that mean?  You got me confused senor, are you upset because I don’t want to divulge information about my clientele?”
> 
> *Dexter*
> 
> The dark male walks towards a room with the lights on, room 206 on the second floor.  He glances over his shoulder a second and then walks inside.  The lights go out once he is inside and the blinds are closed tight, no light seems to penetrate inside.



 Dexter quickly looks down at the camera, scrolling back to see if his unaimed picture caught the guy's features.  _If it's Rizzym_, he thinks with a smile, _we can wrap this case up in record time._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 17, 2004)

James strums his fingers on the counter, looking unimpressed as he waits for the guy's response.

[ooc: Are we waiting for something or... ?]


----------

